# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojili smo klinca od 10 godina

## Vlvl

Bok!
Ja sam nova na forumu. Suprug i ja smo posvojili desetgodišnjaka, sad će biti pune četiri godine.   :Smile:  

Sjećam se da sam i tada gledala stranice udruge Roda, ali nisam vidjela ovaj dio s razmjenama iskustava. Tek se od nedavno snalazim po forumima, možda je to razlog. Ah, pomoglo bi mi da sam bila tu prije. 
Sada se osjećam strašno veteranski, i kao roditelj, i u odnosu na posvojenje. (Znate, one davne godine kad smo krenuli... itd.) Naša iskustva s CZSS bila su uglavnom pozitivna. Stojim na raspolaganju za informacije, koliko to može nekom pomoći.
Za godinu dana ćemo preseliti u kuću, nadam se. Razmišljamo o posvojenju još jednog djeteta, ali vidjet ćemo... Tu se pak osjećam skroz novo i zeleno i grizonoktno.

Ispričat ću vam našu priču kasnije, gibam radit.

----------


## sorciere

:Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Super, hvala što si nam se javila i pliz javi nam se još s tvojim iskustvima  :Love:  !

----------


## Pliska

Baš super da si se javila. Svako iskustvo dobro dođe.   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Baš mi je drago da si s nama. Bit će nam dragocjena tvoja iskustva u odgoju, jer u ovoj našoj maloj zajednici baš i nema puno djece u dobi tvog sina.

----------


## Metvica

Daj daj, piši!! :D 
Možda nam pomogneš u otklanjanju strahova vezanih uz posvojenje starije djece
 :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Hvala na dobrodošlici! 

Stvarno vas želim razuvjeriti strahova oko posvajanja starije djece. To je najvažniji razlog zašto sam se tu upisla.
Evo sad ću stavit prvi dio naše priče. Koliko god pokušam skratiti uvijek ispadne jako duga. Molim vas, nemojte se ljutiti. Možda baš neki od tih detalja pruži onima koji čekaju korisnu informaciju ili nadu. 

*Početak*
Vjenčali smo se rano, brzo saznali da je suprug neplodan, terapija nije pomogla. Umjetnu oplodnju smo odgađali. Kada smo preselili u svoj stan, nakon 12 godina života s familijom, sve nam je krenulo na bolje. Posložile su se stvari u nama i oko nas, i bacili smo se u posvajanje. U međuvremenu, odustala sam od umjetne oplodnje, i izgubila poriv da imam svoju bebicu. Preispitivala sam se je li to linija manjeg otpora... No to je bilo to: htjela sam dijete (oduvjek smo htjeli hrpu djece i patili što ne možemo), ali nisam osjećala potrebu da ja rodim, pa čak više ni da produžim obiteljsku liniju, a godinama sam se osjećala kao izdajica svih predaka. I nekako, nisam više patila ni za bebom. Istovremeno, imala sam dojam da su sve tuge i tegobe koje sam prošla u životu služile tome da me pripreme za posebno dijete koje dolazi, i stekla sam jedan čudni mir, osjećala da sam zrela za dijete.  8) Imala sam tada 36, suprug 39 godina.

*Prijava i obrada u CZSS*
U CZSS (Zg-Trnje) žene su bile maksimalno ljubazne, ali je ipak nas svaki korak i odgađanje bolio. Predali smo molbu u kolovozu 2002. i odmah su rekli da obrada neće početi prije rujna, jer moraju biti obje, a sad su godišnji. U rujnu smo krenuli na razgovore, prvo zajedno onda odvojeno. 
Međutim, kako su ženske imale puno posla dogovorile bi termin za dva tri tjedna, a onda nas dan ranije ili to jutro zvale da odgodimo, jer je nešto iskrsnulo - obično hitni slučaj u nekoj jadnoj obitelji, što se nije moglo predvidjeti. Ili je kasnio početak sastanka, a mi smo stajali u hodniku i trudili se ne slušati svađe i rasprave parova pred rastavom koji su tamo razgovarali o djeci. Plus poneko bolovanje, i tako su se ti razgovori otegli do kraja prosinca. Sva u radno vrijeme - da mi šef nije naj-haj po tom pitanju, ne znam kako bi bilo.

*Paranoja*
Mučilo nas je što su nas stalno pitale iste stvari: kad smo se odlučili za posvajanje, zašto, tko je to inicirao. Kako raspoređujemo kućne troškove. Tko odlučuje u kući? Kako se dogovarate o kućanskim poslovima? Trgujete poslovima  :? A tko upravlja financijama? Tko je od vas prvi pokrenuo ideju posvajanja? I u krug. Činilo se da smo među rijetkima koji se nisu ubijali doktorima i višegodišnjim pokušajima da naprave dijete. Plus ili minus?
Dotukli su nas psiho testovi. Pitanja na koja mogu odgovoriti s da i ne, ovisi kako ih protumačim. Npr, jesam li ponekad tužna bez razloga. Da, ako sam tužna i ne znam razlog. Ne, ako idem logikom da za tugu postoji razlog, makar ga nisam svjesna. Ako napišem jednom ovo, drugi put ono, hoće li to ostaviti dojam da sam lupita, ili da namjerno lažem?   :Sad:  
U svim bezdjetnim godinama poznanici i familija govorili su nam da bismo bili krasni roditelji i mi smo u to bili uvjereni, ali u tim mjesecima dok se naš život pretresao do najmanje sitrnice pitali smo se jesmo li sustavu baš tako poželjni. Postali smo paranoični i uvjereni da to što smo visoko obrazovani, međusobno ravnopravni, deklarirani ateisti i liberalnih ideja, da će nas to svrstati na listu nepoželjnih. 

*Dobre vijesti*
U prosincu je bila kontrola stana. Ah, što smo ga ulizali, smiješno mi je kad se sjetim. Pa još jedan razgovor, pa čekajte na obradu, jedna se razbolila, druga mijenja posao... I krajem siječnja 2003. nazovu nas i kažu da smo prošli, možemo tražiti dijete.  :D 
Nemojte se smijati, cijelo vrijeme od početka obrade trudili smo se "misliti pozitivne misli" iako je to znalo bit teško, i kad sam radila vježbe joga nidra gdje se traži odluka, imala sam odluku u vezi s djetetom. Onaj mir s početka priče često se gubio, provela sam mjesece nabrijana, kao na hrpi kava, ponekad ljuta i očajna. A ipak, mislila sam kako postoji neko dijete koje treba baš nas takve kakvi jesmo, možda čeka roditelje, a ne zna da smo to mi, da mislimo na njega i da se približava dan susreta.   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Isuse, kao da sebe slušam (osim u dijelu neliječenja u MPO-u i u dijelu vezano za "izdaju" svoje obitelji - jer mene moja obitelj ispočetka kritizira zbog MPO liječenja, ne zbog etičkih ili vjerskih razloga, nego zbog brige za moje iovako neprefektno zdravlje i zbog toga što su uvjereni da nam neće uspjeti i što se patimo i trošimo novac i vrijeme bez veze - to je njihov stav). 
Prepoznala sam se sasvim u onome da mi postaje nevažno rađanje-nerađanje djeteta, u onome što se nekako već emotivno orijentiram prema malo "starijem" djetetu, u onome što smo i mi liberalni i ne idemo crkvu pa mi se čini da će mi to netko zamjeriti, u onome što isto nisam sigurna da ima jednoznačnih odgovora na psiho-pitanja, u onome što je naša okolina uvjerena da bismo bili super roditelji iako sam i ja u tome na ovome putu koji put pokolebana (ono famozno "a možda nam nije suđeno") i u onome što sam koji put sretna, sigurna i uvjerena da ovim putem imamo sasvim lijepe šanse dočekati našu mišicu ili miša, do onda kad klonem duhom (evo danas smo bili na razgovoru prvome, pokazalo nam hrpu neriješenih molbi, reklo koliko se otprilike čeka, i nakon tog početnog "obeshrabrivanja" ohrabrilo da budemo uporni). Puno ti hvala što si se baš danas javila   :Love:  !

----------


## čokolada

Vlvl, dobrodošla!   :Love:  
Samo piši, jedva čekamo nastavak!   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Ina33, samo se ohrabri i ustraj!   :Love:  

Da sam prije skužila forum, javila bih se i prije. Previše je ružnih priča, trebaju ljudi znati i za ove dobre. 
Danas na poslu skoro ništa nisam radila. Evo, priča ide dalje.

*Reakcija obitelji*
Obitelj nas je podržavala u naumu. Ma i da nisu, nama ne bi bilo bitno, ali bolje se osjećaš ako znaš da su uz tebe. Osim toga, to je dodatna sigurnost za dijete. Jedino moja majka, koja je znala negativne priče, rekla je da nas podržava ali se boji da si ne "upropastimo život" (njenim riječima) ako uzmemo dijete koje će poslije bit problematično. Ali tko ima garanciju da njegovo dijete neće bit problematično?  :/ 

*Zašto veliko*
Međutim, svi su se čudili našoj odluci da uzmemo veće dijete (mislili smo zapravo na predškolca). To im se činilo hrabro. Ali mi smo bili zaplašeni pričama o dugom postupku i odlučni da se domognemo djeteta što prije. Socijalne radnice rekle su da je prosjek čekanja 1 do 2 godine. To nam se činilo prestrašno. Bili smo svjesni svojih godina. Da smo napravili dijete kad smo počeli hodat već bi bilo punoljetno. 
Ima i prednosti većeg djeteta pred bebom: vidiš kakvo je, neki problemi u ponašanju već su se pojavili ili nisu, a osim toga, ne moraš smišljati kako da mu objasniš da je posvojeno. 
Razgovarali smo s rođakom koja je profa na defektološkom faksu. Ona se jedina nije uzrujavala oko te "velike" djece. Rekla je da su najvažnije prve tri godine (Unicef, ha?), kad dijete ne zna pričat, a može skupit traume. I da se dobro raspitamo, važno je da je dijete u toj ranoj dobi imalo makar s jednom osobom bliski emocionalni kontakt: roditelj, baka, čak i susjeda ako se često vide. Ako je dijete prešlo tri, 4 ili 7 nije bitna razlika za posvajanje. Pa čak i 11 je još dovoljno rano da prije nego lupi pubertet uspostavimo autoritet. Eto, ona je umirila naše strahove.

*Kako smo tražili dijete/djecu*
Po primitku pozitivnog odgovora iz našeg centra, napisali smo jedno lijepo pismo i poslali ga na sve adrese svih centara za soc. skrbi i njihovih podružnica u Hrvatskoj. 105 čini mi se, ili 107. Skoro 500 kn za preporučene pošiljke. 
Mi smo zapravo htjeli više djece, dvoje ili troje (a jesmo nezasitni!). Napisali smo da bismo uzeli i stariju djecu, po mogućnosti predškolce, ali može do 10 godina.
Dobili smo nekoliko negativnih odgovora, i jedan za djecu s poteškoćama u razvoju, na što nismo bili spremni. I nakon jedno tjedan dana, možda dva, nazvala me ujutro žena iz jednog centra, i rekla da imaju brata i sestricu, 7-8 godina. Tako sam uzbuđena bila da sam kašljala cijelo jutro! Isti dan ili dan kasnije nazovu supruga iz drugog centra, tamo imaju 7 i 11. Dogovorili smo s oba centra posjet za isti dan.
Nas smo se dvoje dogovorili još prije da nećemo djecu ogledavat i prebirati. Prvo gdje se pokaže da bismo mogli, tu ćemo gurati, pa kad upoznamo dijete/djecu ako između nas ne bude neke grozne averzije, onda idemo do kraja. 
Idućih mjeseci, čak do godine dana, dobili smo još nekoliko obavijesti o mogućnosti da posvojimo dijete. Ne znam je li to bilo zato što smo napisali super pismo kojim smo potrefili žicu, ili smo dobili jako dobre ocjene od našeg centra, ili je naša spremnost da uzmemo većeg klinca bila presudna.

*Intermeco: Hrvatska pošta gr-gr*
Mnogi centri su naslovili odgovore (uglavnom negativne) na nas oboje, a neki za samo jednog od nas. Znali smo u tjedan dana tri puta ići na poštu, jer su bile preporučene pošiljke, a radimo kad poštar prolazi. Po Zakonu o upravnom postupku upravnu pošiljku smije preuzet svaki punoljetni član kućanstva, a i susjed. U praksi, poštar kad pozvoni preda poštu i klincu. Ali u Branimirovoj, e tamo nisu dali da jedan podigne za drugog, čak ni uz obje osobne iskaznice!!! Dok suprug nije napravio skandal i odurlao svoje.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*Razgovor u centru*
Tako smo krenuli na put, na razgovor, bio je početak ožujka 2003. Favoriti su nam bili oni manji, u centar 2 išli smo da pružimo šansu i toj djeci. Meni bi bilo prestrašno da me netko odbije samo zbog broja godina, a da ne zna ništa o meni. Sticajem okolnosti, prvi razgovor smo imali u centru 2. 
Ono što nas je mučilo bio je prostor. Imamo dvosobni stan, 50 kvadrata, dnevna soba velika, druga jako mala. Znali smo da nećemo moći seliti barem pet godina. Nismo se usudili ugurat dvoje veće djece u tu minijaturnu sobu. Živjeli smo godinama u suživotu i znamo: ako je kuća tijesna, čeljad postane bijesna.
S ljubaznim tetama u centru 2 razgovarali smo dosta dugo, one su nam ispričale o ponešto o djeci, a mi njima puno o sebi. Rekli smo za našu dvojbu da pretpubertetsku djecu zbijemo u sobicu, pa da se za koju godinu, kad budu imali 13 i 16, počnu čerupati zbog manjka prostora. Upitale su nas zašto ne bismo posvojili sada jedno dijete, ako se toga bojimo, pa tek kad preselimo drugo. Rekli smo da o tome nismo uopće razmišljali, da smo htjeli dobit svoju djecu što prije, sve njih. 
I onda, kao da vade ispod pulta komad čuvan za najbolju mušteriju: "Imamo mi tu jednog dječaka, 10 godina, isto je za posvajanje. Razmislite o njemu." 
Joj, cure, suze mi teku dok ovo pišem. 

*Promijena plana*
Duboko smo uvjereni da nam našeg mišeka   :Heart:  ne bi ni spomenuli, da im se nismo svidjeli. Jako su ga voljeli u centru, i trudili se oko njega. Uvod nas nije puno dirnuo, sjedili smo uvjerni da nas druga djeca čekaju, ali kad smo čuli priču...
Mišek je najmlađe dijete samohrane majke, koja je umrla dvije godine ranije. Ima stariju braću i sistericu, premlade i presiromašne da se brinu o njemu. Nakon majčine smrti njega i njegovog prvog starijeg buraza, tada 8 i 13, strpali su na brzinu u udomiteljsku obitelj, da bi imali uredan život. Tata je službeno nepoznat, neslužbeno (malo mjesto) netko tko ima "pravu" obitelj, i nije nakon smrti majke bio faktor u njihovim životima.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nedavno su bili brata zakonskog staratelja nagovorili da pusti da malca daju u posvajanje. Već je bio skoro posvojen, sve dogovoreno, ali su ljudi zadnji tren odustali. Čini se da su ih burazi zivkali kad je mali bio na vikendu, pa su se ovi prepali. Inače su ok, rade ili se školuju, nema problematičnih.
Kako smo više saznavali, tako nam se više činio pogodan za nas. Jedno je bilo sigurno: imao je ljubav koju je trebao u roditeljskoj kući. Burazi nas nisu brinuli, jer "mi smo oni koji zastrašujemo ", kako kaže moj dragi čija je familija velika i drži se zajedno, pravi klan. Dapače, činilo nam se dobro da dijete ima blisku obitelj koja mu pomaže da zna tko je i odakle, i da se nikad ne brine da nije voljen. Mislili smo da, ako ništa drugo, neće imat krizu identiteta. 
Tako su nas dobili kuhane i pečene u prvom razgovoru. Dogovorili smo se da ćemo razmislit i javit. Sjeli smo u auto malo zbunjeni  :shock:  ali kao suncem obasjani. Nismo imali šta razmišljati! Odradili smo zatim u drugom gradu razgovor o dječici za koju smo prije mislili da će biti naša - ali to nije bilo to. Za dva dana javili smo da smo za. Za-za-za! Rekli su nam još na prvom razgovoru da je i jedan drugi par u igri, oni su tražili jedno dijete, njih su već prije zvali zbog malca. Mora se vidjet što će bit s njima. Ali mi se nekako nismo zabrinjavali. 

Znate što je najsmješnije? Pokazali su nam sitnu fotku malca u hrpi djece na nekoj priredbi i uopće me se nije dojmio izgledom, opisala sam ga frendicama poslije "ružnjikav, al nije bitno". A mali je zapravo zgodan i presladak .

Pozdrav cure! Vidim da ću i doma pisati.

----------


## ina33

Jes, jes, jes - piši, željno iščekujemo!

----------


## čokolada

:Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:  

 :Grin:   :Heart:  
DALJE!

----------


## Anett

:Smile:  
Vlvl, pa gdje si bila do sad?
PIŠI DALJE...

----------


## malezija

hvala ti!!  :Heart:  DALJE...  :Grin:

----------


## jana

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Love:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivančica15

:Heart:  nestrpljive smo  :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hoćemo još!

----------


## mara

još još  :D

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## mareena

Vlvl, malo je poželjeti dobrodošlicu!!!  :D  Netko je već rekao, gdje si bila do sad?

Čekamo nastavak...   :Cekam:

----------


## otocanka

Grrrrrrrr , a tak sam se nahrustila za nastavak   :Cekam:  

Dobro nam došla, Vlvl   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Ah, cure, koliko vas ima. I kak ste   :Love:  
Nadala sam se da će vas ovo zanimati, ali ovakav doček.  :D Budem se umislila. Evo, dovršila sam dio o posvajanju.

*Upoznavanje* 
Slijedilo je upoznavanje s djetetom u centru. Dogovorili smo da dođemo potkraj njihovog i našeg radnog vremena, da ne bismo morali izostati cijeli dan s posla. Možete misliti kako smo taj dan radili.  :Wink:  Osjećali smo se sretno, nestrpljivo, uzbuđeno, preplašeno, ma što, užasnuto. Išla sam piškit hiljadu puta.
Zvala sam dan prije psihologicu iz centra. Trebamo li ponjeti poklon? Ako donesemo može izgledati da želimo kupiti dijete, ako ne ponesemo kao da nam nije stalo. Rekla je da ne trebamo nosit ništa, ali možemo odvest malca u trgovinu i neku sitnicu mu kupit. 

I eto nas, s malcem u lice. Nekoliko stidljivih rečenica s jedne i druge strane. Žene iz centra vode nas kroz konverzaciju. Mali se vrzma, gleda na stranu i preispituje ih o njihovom kompjuteru. Mi smo mislili da to pokazuje da on nije baš zainteresiran za nas. Ali on taj nedostatak pažnje ima i danas, u za njega neugodnim situacijama. Mi smo imali one blesave  :Smile:  face. Mogla bih reći da je to bila ljubav na prvi pogled, ali to nije sasvim točno. Mi smo bili spremni zavoljeti dijete čim ga vidimo. Sam osjećaj da je tu, blizu, i da treba nečiju ljubav i pažnju, i da baš on može biti mucek koji će dobiti našu ljubav... mi smo se naprosto topili iznutra. 
Nakon jedno pola sata-sat nekakvog razgovora ispratile su nas u šetnju. Otpratili komad puta i pustili dalje same. Mali nam je ozbiljno objašnjavao što je gdje, a onda nas odveo u slastičarnu, gdje smo ga počastili kolačima. Onda smo ga odveli u trgovinu i kupili po njegovom izboru neke čipse, uzeli i kavu za udomitelje. Vratili smo ga doma, zadržali se kratko i otišli.

* Idemo dalje* 
Trebali smo javit želimo li nastaviti dalje, želimo, želimo, a i mali je trebao reći svoje. Pa može. Dogovorimo da nam dođe za vikend, kad, mali se prehladi, a i ja. On je prizdravio i ipak mogao doći, suprug se odvezao po njega, a ja sam ležala u krevetu ko vreća. Gledali smo filmove, muž ga vodio u zološki, mazili i pazili i u nedjelju vratili natrag. Sve smo se udvarali jedni drugima. 
E, tad je već trebalo reći idemo li u posvajanje. Mi smo rekli da, i nestrpljivo čekali da nam prenesu njegovu reakciju. Odahnuli smo kad su javili da se i on se složio. 

*Vikend posjeti* 
Uspostavili smo nekakvu rutinu vikend posjeta. Petkom smo išli po malca, nedjeljm ga vraćali. Bilo je tri mjeseca do kraja trećeg razreda, i bojali smo se inzistirati na brzini, da mali ne mijenja školu u pola polugodišta. Socijalne radnice nisu nas tu htjele savjetovati ni s da ni ne, rekle su samo da se to može brzo srediti, nema se šta otezati kad je dijete veliko. 
Krasne su to žene, ljubazne, išle nam na ruku, odgovarale na hiljadu pitanja. Ona rođaka, glas razuma, upozorla nas je da ne posvajamo njih nego klinca. Bez obzira na ljubaznost, one nisu glavne. Osjetilo se da žele malcu dobro, a i mi smo im se sviđali. 
Ali nešto nije štimalo. Mali je s nama bio super, a kad smo ga vraćali potuljen. Dogovorili smo da jedan vikend ne dodje, da se odmori od tog tempa. Složio se, ali na telefon je bio sav nikakav, gotovo neljubazan. Pali smo u paniku. Možda nas zavitlava? Možda se predomišlja? Najcrnje misli su nas morile i onda je suprug  uzeo poklon koji smo kupili kao iznenađenje, sjeo u auto i odjurio razgovarati s njim. Vratio se s malcem, koji se iza njega stidljivo kesio, i tako smo i taj vikend proveli zajedno. 

*Loše iskustvo* 
Pokazalo se da se mali, daleko od nas, bojao da ga mi nećemo, kad smo najavili vikend odmora. Raspitali smo se kod socijalnih radnica. Njega je jako pogodilo kad je onaj prethodni par odustao. Već je bio najavio odlazak u novu školu nakon zimskog ferja, pripremio se za novu obitelj, i sve, a ljudi kad su odustali nisu ni razgovarali s njim, nego sa socijalnim radnicama. Udomiteljica ga je vidjela da je plakao. 
Je li bio tužan, ili povrijeđena ponosa, svejedno, to je ostavilo traga na njemu, i on se dugo trudio biti rezerviraniji prema nama, valjda u strahu da ga opet netko ne povrijedi. A mi smo se trudili tada, a i sada, uvjerit ga na sve načine da se u nas može pouzdati. 

*Posvajanje* 
Opet smo razgovarali sa ženama iz centra. Zaključili smo da je život na dva kolosjeka prenaporan za malog, i da ima više štete nego koristi od čekanja kraja školske godine. Pokrenuli smo što treba za posvajanje, skupili na brzinu preostale papire. Dogovorili u lokalnoj školi da ga prime.  Došli, opet pod radnim vremenom, potpisat uživo još nešto. 
Trebali smo ponovo doći preuzeti rješenje kad je napravljeno. Pravnica iz centra ušparala nam je dolazak radnim danom, i dogoorila da se nađemo u gradu na samu Veliku subotu, i dala nam rješenje. A onda sjela na bicikl i otišla na plac. Divna žena!
Mali je došao nama, bilo je uskrsno ferje. Tjedan dana kasnije vozili smo se zajedno nazad, na njegovu prvu pričest. Udomitelji su pripremili malu svečanost, koja je ujedno bila oproštajna zabava. I tako smo konačno riješili sve što je trebalo i doveli dijete doma. 

*Sretan kraj ovog dijela priče* 
Bilo je to pred kraj travnja 2003. Osam  mjeseci nakon predaje zahtjeva, tri mjeseca nakon dobivanja pozitivne ocjene u našem centru, dva mjeseca nakon što smo upoznali dijete. Nakon svih onih grdih priča koje sam čula, možda ovo trebam napisati velikim slovima: OSAM MJESECI SVEUKUPNO.

Naravno, nije to kraj priče, sad tek slijedi onaj roditeljski dio. Kako je dalje bilo, gdje smo fulali, što smo naučili. 
Ali ovaj dio priče bio je za vas, drage cure, koje još čekate. Ne gubite nadu! Dok traje čini vam se da će trajati zauvijek, ali ipak dođe kraj, i to sretan kraj. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:  
kojeg ću još?
 :Klap:   :Sing:   :Love:  

ajde, puštamo te da malo odspavaš, pa sutra nastavak   :Grin:

----------


## ornela_m

Citam u jednom dahu.
Prelijepo.

----------


## Zorica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Saint:   :Love:   :Heart:  
aaaaa, rasplakala sam se...

----------


## Asimon

Preprepredivno!   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Klap:  

...slijedi dio koji me najviše zanima   :Love:  ...

----------


## malezija

:Heart:

----------


## Anett

Nemoj predugo odmarati za nastavak...

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovo je prekrasna priča, a sad slijedi onaj dio koji me najviše zanima.  :D

----------


## apricot

Vlvl, krasno pišeš   :Heart:  
Veselim se nastavku, pretpostavljam da će biti koristan za svaku obitelj, ne samo posvojiteljsku.

Samo nastavi!

----------


## Vlvl

Bok, evo mene.

Bilo bi lijepo da mogu reći kako smo dalje živjeli sretno u ljubavi, razumijevanju i slozi. Ali nam razumijevanje i sloga nisu uvijek bili na visokom nivou. Imali smo uspona i padova, problema i nedoumica. Sad smo u jednom relativno mirnom razdoblju. Sve u svemu ne bih rekla da se susrećemo s problemima u većoj mjeri nego roditelji bilo kojeg četrnaestogodišnjaka. 
Lako se uljuljkati pri pomisli da smo prošli najgore. Ali čisto sumnjam da nas ne čekaju novi izazovi.

Evo, pišem cijelo jutro. Jako mi je drago da imam ljude koji me razumiju. Pišem nekakvim redom kojim mi stvari dolaze. Vjerujem da vas zanima o odgoju itd. Ali sad mi je nekako došao na red još jedan dio o onim dosadnim stvarima, neće biti puno govora o djetetu i osjećajima.

*Još malo o papirologiji*
Kad je malac došao nama, prije i neposredno poslije toga trebali smo skupit još papira juhajhaj. Jedan od najboljih štoseva je bila potvrda da ne bolujemo od zaraznih ni duševnih bolesti. Naša doktorica se začudila, nasmijala, i dala nam potvrdu bez problema. Ispričala je da i starčeki kad idu u starački dom moraju priložit potvrdu o dobrom zdravlju. A ona im napiše da su dobrog zdravlja u skladu sa svojom dobi.  :Grin:  
Trebalo je ispisat malca iz škole i upisat u drugu. U učničkj knjižici nisu predviđene rubrike poput promjene imena, pa imamo staru, do prvog polugodišta 3. razreda, i novu, koja počinje prvim plugodištem. 
Hvatanje liječničkih kartona pokazalo se puno težim problemom. Jedva smo skupili liječnički i zubarski, ali poslije se pokazalo da je onaj prvi najraniji, s podacima odmah nakon rođenja, nestao. Tako nije bilo zapisa protiv čega je kao beba cijepljen. Usput smo saznali da je rođen nakon 7 mjeseci trudnoće, bio u inkubatoru, a kasnije u prvoj godini još jednom zbog upale pluća ili tako nečeg završio na dulje vrijeme u bolnici. To je moglo značiti neke druge probleme. Iako nas taj podatak ne bi pokolebo u namjeri da posvojimo dijete, bilo bi lijepo da smo to saznali u centru. Pitanje je da li su i oni znali to sve. 
Trebalo je napraviti novi rodni list, novu zdravstvenu iskaznicu, odjaviti prebivalište i prijaviti novo prebivalište, prijaviti kao poreznu olakšicu. To su sve štrapaci, a mi smo radili. Veći dio toga su nam obavili udomitelji ili žene iz centra, da nam ušparaju putovanja, pa bismo mi došli u posjetu i to nas je čekalo. Ovaj dio papirologije nije vezan uz samo posvajanje, isto biste imali da se recimo rastajete, mijenjate prezime i selite s djetetom u novi grad.

*Posvojiteljski dopust*
E da, kad se približite posvajanju, ima caka. Nije baš najbolje posložena procedura otvaranja  posvojiteljskog dopusta. U postupku sam se izjasnila da ću koristiti posvojiteljski, ali to u rješenju nije nigdje pisalo. Dobili smo istovremeno od centra uvjerenje da je zasnovano posvojenje, da je rješenje postalo pravomoćno tad i tad, i to se uvjerenje izdaje u svrhu ostvarenja prava na posvojiteljski dopust. 
Otišla sam u HZZO u Klovićevu predati molbu. Bilo je očito da se tako nešto ne zbiva često, ljubazni ali zbunjeni službenici proveli su me kroz tri sobe, i jedva na dnu neke ladice našli obrazac zahtjeva, zadnji primjerak, koji su onda kopirali i ja ga ispunila. Tjedan dana kasnije dobijem službeni poziv za nadopunu dokumentacije: treba priložiti i rješenje o posvojenju s klauzulom pravomoćnosti. A čemu je služilo ono uvjerenje? 
Nazivala sam da pitam kad će bit rješenje, mislim da je žena koja to radi otišla na bolovanje ili slično. Kad, krajem svibnja javi se ona i kaže da je rješenje već u otpremi, a datum početka korištenja je onaj isti datum pravomoćnosti rješenja, krajem travnja. :? A ja u međuvremenu dobila plaću za cijeli travanj, i trošim dane godišnjeg da ne moram na posao! Jedva nagovorim ženu da ode izvadit kovertu iz otpreme, poništi rješenje i napiše novo, s početkom korištenja od 1. lipnja. 
Kad je došlo rješenje HZZO-a vidimo da je to samo rješenje da se priznaje pravo na naknadu plaće za vrijeme korištenja posvojiteljskog dopusta, u trajanju od -do. Dakle, ja sam cijelo vrijeme čekala papir koji mi kaže da imam pravo koristiti posvojiteljski od tad do tad, ali takav papir ili rješenje nije postojao. 
HZZO odlučuje o pravu na naknadu plaće. Možda su u međuvremenu to bolje posložili, ali sumnjam. Možda bi se moglo tražiti od centra da u rješenje o posvojenju napiše da će taj i taj roditelj koristiti posvojiteljski s početkom od tog datuma. Konačno, nešto morate pokazati u firmi kao službeni razlog da prestanete dolaziti na posao, dok čekate rješenje o pravu na naknadu plaće HZZO-a. Što bi bilo da ja recimo nisam imala hrpu neiskorištenih dana godišnjeg? Ni ne možete trošit g.o. u svakoj firmi kad se sjetite.

Možda se neki pravnik ili grupa koja radi na izmjenama obiteljskog zakona može pozabaviti i ovom rupom u proceduri. 

*Naknada plaće za posvojiteljski*
Znala sam da imam pravo na samo devet mjeseci posvojiteljskog, a ne na godinu dana. Ali nitko mi nije spomenuo, niti bi mi u najcrnjim snovima palo na pamet, da lova na koju imam pravo nije ona granica od 4.5000 kuna, nego 1.600 kuna koliko rodilje koriste u drugih šest mjeseci porodiljskog. To se od onda malo diglo, na 2.500 čini mi se. Jad i bijeda, svejedno.  :Mad: 
Kad su me ono na HZZO-u vodali iz sobe u sobu, jedna je žena usput spomenula, onako, znate da naknada iznosi 1.600 kuna. Nisam vjerovala. Došla sam doma, bacila se na proučavanje zakona, kad, stvarno je tako. Totalno nam se srušila financijska konstrukcija!  :shock: 
Računali smo sa 9 x 4.500, a dobili 9 x 1.600, 26.000 kuna manjka u buđetu od 9 mjeseci. Da ne spominjem da je moja plaća ionako bila viša od 4.500, koliko sam očekivala. Ok, sitni plus je nastao kad je suprug prijavio malca kao poreznu olakšicu.
Znam, nije sve u lovi. (Nešto je i u dionicama.  :Wink:  ) Ali početni troškovi bili su koma!

*Troškovi*
Na našoj sobi bio je truli prozor, što prije nije smetalo, ali kad je soba trebala postati dječja, dali smo izvadit stari i ugradit novi, s mrežicom: 8.000 kuna. Dok je soba bila naša spavaća nije bilo tepiha, pa smo kupili debeli, da se mali može igrat na podu: 2.500 kuna. Isto toliko za krevet s madracem. Parsto kuna za posteljinu i ručnike. Parsto za školsku torbu koja se upravo raspala, nedostajući pribor i nove teke. Parsto za tenisice koje je prerastao. Kupili smo mu bicikl, kacigu i gojzerice, da može s nama na brdo. 
Jedino za odjeću nismo morali dati gotovo ništa, znani i neznani opskrbljivali su nas hrpama odjeće. Neka je bila taman, a neka prevelika, pa je čekala još godinu ili dvije. I mi smo preraštenu odjeću prosljeđivali dalje. To još uvijek dobro funkcionira.
Ok, ok, mogli smo nabavit lošiji prozor, klimavi krevet, jeftin madrac, tanki tepih, a izostavit bicikl i gojzerice. Ali nije u tome bit, već u ovom: nama se broj članova obitelji povećao za 50%, a prihodi su se smanjili za 30%.
Dio love nadoknadila sam radeći, u dogovoru sa šefom, još nekoliko mjeseci u firmi, po nekliko sati ne baš svaki dan, uglavnom kad je malac bio u školi. To su mi isplatili dio preko student servisa, dio kao prekovremene prikeljeno na ranije plaće. Nije to bilo najsretnije rješenje, ali na poslu je bila koma: od nas četiri dvoje na porodiljskom i dugotrajnom bolovanju, i ja treća koja sam otišla. 
Istovremeno, Zagrebačka banka mi je ukinula dozvoljeni minus kad je plaća prestala sjedati na račun. Nekoliko mjeseci kasnije čula sam na radiju da oni ostave dozvoljeni minus, ako znaju da se radi o rodilji, a ne o gubitku prihoda iz drugog razloga. Napisala sam molbu, dostavila papire da se vidi da sam i dalje zaposlena, pa su mi ponovo odobrili minus, ali samo 2.000. I to mi je pomoglo puno. 
Ipak smo u jesen morali dići i kredit na karticu Ameriken. Nikako nismo uspijevali pohvatat sve konce.  :Embarassed:  Ispalo je da smo digli kredit 25.000 kuna, točno onoliko koliko je iznosila ukupna razlika između naknade koju smo očekivali, i one koju smo dobili - i to nam je na kraju dostajalo. Svjesna sam toga da imamo sreće što smo mogli dobit kredit, da drugi ni to ne mogu. 

Ne želim nikoga plašiti novčanim problemima, ali nije loše da se unaprijed pripremite. Koliko možete, stavite lovu na stranu.

I sad, kad je gotov ovaj uvodni dio, slijedi o početnoj idili, prvim razmiricama, problemima, školi, pretpubertetu... Ako vas nešto posebno zanima, samo kažite. 
Pozdrav svima!

 :Smile:  

_anchie76 popravila boldanje_

----------


## Vlvl

Ups, nešto sam fulala s boldanjem. 
Može li se to kako ispraviti?

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:  sva sam se najezila.. bas mi je drago za vas i malog   :Saint:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mene najviše zanima na koje načine se manifestirala činjenica da dečko nije bio u obitelji u ranom djetinjstvu i kako rješavate eventualne probleme koji proizlaze iz toga. Puno ti hvala što ti se da toliko pisati.

----------


## Vlvl

Nisam razumjela, misliš to što nije bio u našoj obitelji, ili nije bio u svojoj?

Naime, on je bio u svojoj biološkoj obitelji do osme godine. Osim, naravno, tih nekoliko mjeseci u inkubatoru i u bolnici. Spoznaja o tome povećala je hrpu naših strahova. Ali kako se to odrazilo na dijete, to se zapravo ne zna. 
Njegova sestra i mama pričale su mu, da kad su ga išle posjećivati u bolnicu, da je urlao toliko da su ga čule dok su hodnicima išle do njegove sobe. 
Malo skretanje s teme, ali ipak povezano: znate li da djeca u bolnicama jako često plaču samo kad roditelji dolaze ili su kraj njih, a ostatak dana ne. Sestre i liječnici to znaju, i godinama se to tumačilo na način da je djeci zapravo sasvim dobro, ali iz nekih svojih razloga pokušavaju izazvati sažaljenje kod roditelja. Međutim, pokazalo se da to uopće nije tako. Radi se o tome da djeca susprežu pokazivanje tuge i boli, ili samo štede energiju, kad shvate da se nalaze u okruženju koje ne reagira na njihov plač. Nije im dobro, ali znaju (čak i oni najmanji) da tu nikog nije briga za to!  :Sad:  A kad dolaze suosjećajne osobe, dakle roditelji, onda mogu pokazat da ih nešto muči. 

Zbog nedostatka dokumentacije o cijepljenju i eventualnim komplikacijama uslijed preranog poroda doktorica ga je prije cijepljenja u četvrtom razredu poslala na slikanje mozga. Kako se to zove, ctt? I zbog nekih drugih sumnji (slaba koncentracija, povremeno brkanje izraza) prošao je još jedno dodatno testiranje, koje je trebalo pokazati jesu li se u mozgu, ako je možda za vrijeme poroda ostao bez kisika, stvorili novi, nešto drugačiji putevi prenošenja informacija. 
Međutim, tu je bilo sve kako treba, i dijete nam jedino u obitelji ima papir koji pokazuje da je s njegovim mozgom sve u redu. 

U vezi s boravkom u udomiteljskoj obitelji, za koju imam najtoplije osjećaje i poštovanje, kasnije se pokazalo da možda nije bilo sve pet. Naime, jedna terapeutkinja, do koje smo dospjeli u petom razredu zbog loših ocjena, rekla je da je mali cijelo vrijeme osjećao da kod njih nema bezuvjetnu ljubav, nego: tu će ti biti dobro ako ti budeš dobar. O cijeloj toj terapiji više ću napisat poslije. 
Sad, možda je to istina, a možda i ne. Meni se ti ljudi čine jako ok, stariji par s nogama čvrsto na zemlji, a malac o njima nije nikad rekao ništa što bi se moglo negativno protumačiti. Ne sumnjam da su ga oni voljeli, a i on njih. Ali činjenica je da su oni u nekakvom poslovnom odnosu, oni su imali zadatak brinuti se za dijete, a nije im to bila "prirodna potreba i dužnost". Tko zna kakve to osjećaje izaziva u dječjoj duši? 
Sama spoznaja da je tu stavljen odredbom CZSS, a ne po svojoj želji, i da ga centar može i premjestiti ako se ukaže po njihovom mišljenju potreba - to vjerojatno uzrokuje nemir i nesigurnost. 

A to da smo ga upoznali s deset godina, pa nismo imali predpovijest naših odnosa, koja bi pomogla da nešto protumačimo - to se je pokazalo kao problem, ali problem koji smo očekivali. 
Pomoglo nam je što je malac bio jako otvoren, i sklon pokazati da ga nešto muči, iako ne uvijek i kazati što je to. Upijali smo širom otvorenih očiju i ušiju sve što su on sam, udomitelji, braća ili socijalne radnice rekli o njemu, i spremali to na jednu hrpu u memoriju. Tih smo dana (tjedana, mjeseci) ionako bili u posebnom raspoloženju izrazite orjentiranosti na njega, uzbuđenosti i posebne razine pažnje - najbolje to mogu usporediti sa zaljubljenošću. Spremali smo svaki detalj informacije kao dagocjenost u posebnu sobu. Hrpa dragocjenosti je rasla  :Smile: 
Kako je vrijeme prolazilo, za nama je bilo sve više zajedničke prošlosti i iskustva koje nam je pomagalo kad se pojavio neki problem ili dvojba. 

Ali šta da kažem, hrpu puta smo improvizirali.    :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

:Heart:  
Prekrasno mi je ovo sve čitati i nestrpljivo iščekujem slijedeći nastavak.   :Saint:

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Malo skretanje s teme, ali ipak povezano: znate li da djeca u bolnicama jako često plaču samo kad roditelji dolaze ili su kraj njih, a ostatak dana ne. Sestre i liječnici to znaju, i godinama se to tumačilo na način da je djeci zapravo sasvim dobro, ali iz nekih svojih razloga pokušavaju izazvati sažaljenje kod roditelja. Međutim, pokazalo se da to uopće nije tako. Radi se o tome da djeca susprežu pokazivanje tuge i boli, ili samo štede energiju, kad shvate da se nalaze u okruženju koje ne reagira na njihov plač. Nije im dobro, ali znaju (čak i oni najmanji) da tu nikog nije briga za to!  A kad dolaze suosjećajne osobe, dakle roditelji, onda mogu pokazat da ih nešto muči. 
> ...


Jos jedan prilog kampanji za ostanak roditelja uz djecu u bolnicama.

----------


## mamma san

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Nisam razumjela, misliš to što nije bio u našoj obitelji, ili nije bio u svojoj? 
> 
> Naime, on je bio u svojoj biološkoj obitelji do osme godine.


Pa zapravo sam mislila i jedno i drugo. On je bio s majkom i braćom, dakle, imao je obitelj u ranom djetinjstvu i tu je u boljoj poziciji od djece koja su od rođenja bila u domu ili u udomiteljskoj obitelji. Ja imam sina posvojenog kao beba, a sad bismo htjeli posvojiti malo starije dijete, 5-6 godina, pa me zanima s kojim bismo se sve problemima mogli suočiti zbog toga što dijete nije bilo u obitelji/s nama sve te godine. Zanima me kako vas je dečko koji se dobro sjećao majke prihvatio kao roditelje, kakve odnose ima s braćom, kako je gradio/gradi svoj novi identitet, nosi li zbog svega toga neke traume. Ako sam dobro shvatila on nije nikada bio u domu? Još jednom ti hvala na tvojim savjetima.

----------


## Vlvl

Da, naš sinak nije nikad bio u domu. I mi smo mislili da je dijete koje je odraslo u obitelji, makar samo s jednim roditeljem, u boljoj poziciji nego neko odraslo u domu, zanemarivano ili nad čijom su se koljevkom roditelji pijanci tukli - i dalje tako mislimo. Ali nije nas ta prednost lišila problema. I pokazalo se da nismo ni slutili što sve može uzrokovati traume.

Kako nas je mali prihvatio? Nakon prve stidljivosti i skanjivanja - željno. Ali, ne oslovljava nas s mama i tata. Kad smo tek upoznali malca, predložili smo mu da nas zove imenom, nismo htjeli biti teta i striček. Pa kad je ispalo da je naš, supug ga je pitao hoće li nas zvati mama i tata, a on je rekao da se sad navikao ovako. 
Do tog nam nije bilo suviše stalo. Kad govori o nama u trećem licu bez krzmanja kaže mama, tata, roditelji - ili starci, ovisi u kojem društvu se nalazi. 

Činjenica je da je meni teže biti njegov roditelj. Ponekad je baš onako dječje gadan, obreckava se, odgovara prezrivim tonom, u biti, zna se ponašati kao da sam ja kriva za sve - što god bilo to što ga trenutno muči. Da li je to zato što mene uspoređuje sa svojom pokojnom majkom? Moguće i vjerojatno. 
Ja se trudim ne uzrujavati suviše oko toga, a trudim se bome i držati tu stvar pod kontrolom - ne treba mi klinac da se obreckava na mene. Iako nismo našli baš dobar način kažnjavanja, kad pretjera malko podviknem na njega, ili ga suprug onako mrko pogleda, pa se klinac na brzinu skulira. 
Napominjem da ovakvih ekscesa nije bilo u prvom periodu, kad je tek došao i kad smo svi bili jako cici-mici.

Na braću je jako ponosan. Čuje se često s njima, pod praznicima boravi neko vrijeme tamo, a jedan buraz ponekad dođe nama u goste. Taj momak je ozbiljan i odgovoran, pravi uzor osim što nije bio dobar đak, jako rado ga primamo u goste, bez ikakvog prenemaganja. Taman nam dobro dođe da malog šminkera spusti na zemlju. "Kaj hoćeš, ja bi bio sretan da to imam."
Malac donekle oponaša braću: igra rukomet, ko što su oni igrali, skače s biciklom (a roditelji grizu nokte) kao što mu buraz skače, pušta kosu kad i on. Ponekad imamo dojam da se bremza da ne prestigne braću, kao da misli da će biti izdaja njegove obitelji ako on bude na bilo koji način bolji od njih. Recimo, kad je njegov buraz u gostima, onda se malcu naprasno pokvari sposobnost ispravnog služenja priborom za jelo.  

Kako je gradio identitet? Novi, stari, bilo kakav - jako teško. Čini se da je tu bilo više traumi raznih vrsta, iz vremena puno prije posvojenja. On ima strašnu želju i potrebu da udovolji ljudima oko sebe, barem je kad je došao imao. Nismo znali kaže li nešto jer stvarno tako misli, ili jer vjeruje da će sugovornika (nas, učiteljicu, udomitelje, braću, prijatelje...) tako usrećiti. Pri čemu je bilo očito da to ne radi iz prefriganosti ili svjesne želje za nekom nagradom.
I čini se da su mu trebale godine da shvati da se ljubav dijeljenjem ne gubi, nego raste. Neko vrijeme je bilo upravo vidljivo da se suspreže da s nama ne bude suviše dobar. Valjda mu se činilo da bi to što nas voli sve više značilo da svoju obitelj voli sve manje...
Ali nekako, kao da se polako uhodao u svoj novi identitet i da se osjeća bolje u svojoj koži. Valjda se sve to polako sliježe. Trenutno smo, već sam rekla, u jednom dobrom periodu.

Vidite, sve to može imati veze s posvajanjem, a i ne mora. Činjenica je da nikada nećemo znati zašto nam se sinak ponaša i osjeća ovako ili onako. Odnosno, koliki utjecaj na to ima njegov prirođeni karakter, tj. genetika, a koliko okolnosti njegova odrastanja. A tu su: najmlađe dijete, siromašna obitelj, prerani porod, inkubator i bolnica u prvoj godini, odgoj u prvoj obitelji, bolest majke, smrt majke, udomiteljstvo, posvojenje, promjena kuće, grada i škole, naš odgoj... 
Ne možemo znati ima li to što je posvojeno dijete ikakve ili nikakve veze s nekim pojedinačnim problemom ili situacijom. 

U najmanju ruku, zna se da su prva tri na listi uzročnika velikog stresa: smrt bliskog člana obitelji, selidba i promjena posla. A malac je od 8. do 10. godine života doživio sva tri, ako promjenu škole računamo pod promjenu posla. Također, smatra se da mala djeca osjećaju puno veći strah i nesigurnost ako rastu u siromaštvu, nego što se prije mislilo. Iako sve ne razumiju, osjećaju primarni strah za svoju egzistenciju, što može biti pogubno za psihu. 

A kako to da te stvari nama i drugim posvojiteljima nitko nije rekao prije posvojenja? Mislim ok, rekli su općenito, da ne možemo očekivati da će bilo koje posvojeno dijete biti bez traumi. Ali kakve su to traume, koje su im posljedice, kako se to manifestira i može li se pomoći - to nas nitko nije uputio. Zašto smo sami pabirčeći ovdje i ondje morali doći do toga? I u međuvremenu radili greške. 
Daleko od toga da smo sada imuni na greške.

----------


## emily

VlVl, hvala ti sto sve ovo dijelis sa nama  :Heart:  
jako zanimljivo

(kad rijesimo stambeno pitanje u smislu veceg prostora, MM i ja isto razmisljamo o udomljavanju ili posvajanju, veceg ili manjeg djeteta)

----------


## Iva

Vlvl, ne bih htjela da ovo ispadne klišej, ali ja se Vama stvarno divim.  :Heart:  

Vaši postovi zrače ljubavlju, razumijevanjem i toplinom, te odaju sve karakteristike osobe veeeeeeelikog srca, svaka vam čast, Vama i Vašem mužu  :Smile:  

Blago tom dječaku na ovakvim roditeljima.  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Vlvl, prekrasno mi je ovo čitati, sve me zanima, i još tako lijepo pišeš   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> A tu su: najmlađe dijete, siromašna obitelj, prerani porod, inkubator i bolnica u prvoj godini, odgoj u prvoj obitelji, bolest majke, smrt majke, udomiteljstvo, posvojenje, promjena kuće, grada i škole, naš odgoj...


Puno je to za jedan tako mladi život. Sreća njegova da ima vas. Iz onoga što pišeš izbija tvoja iskrenost i prirodnost koju gajiš u odnosu s njim.

Nemoj mi zamjeriti, ja imam još neka pitanja, a ti ih preskoči, ako misliš da previše pitam. Koliko ti neke stvari nedostaju? Koliko njemu nedostaju neka zajednička iskustva tijekom odrastanja? Moj sin ima 6, 5 godina i ja često mislim o raznim fazama njegovog odrastanja, napredovanja od onog prvog časa kad sam kao bucmastu, slatku bebu prvi puta uzela u ruke. Osim što me te uspomene ispunjavaju, ja imam i jedan osjećaj da sam glavne stvari u odgoju već obavila. Znam da imam još jako puno posla i u školi i u sazrijevanju itd., ali znam i to da su osnovne stvari kod njega postavljene. Drugo dijete, ako ga dobijem, a nadam se da hoću, doći će mi već veće i prilika da ga tako odgajam kao što sam prvo, bit će zauvijek propuštena. Kako to premostiti? Kako si se ti s tim nosila? Koliko si se mogla naslanjati na odgoj koji mu je pružala majka, braća i udomitelji?

----------


## mareena

Kao i mnogi na forumu, divim ti se i zahvaljujem na vremenu, trudu i volji koje si uložila u svoje postove.   :Naklon: 

S nestrpljenjem očekujem tvoje sljedeće javljanje.

Veliki pozdrav tvom velikom sinu!   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Cure, nemojte nas hvaliti zbog posvajanja. 
Iako je u to uključena i želja za pomoći nekome, ipak smo to učinili zbog sebe. To dijete je naša sreća. A velik dio te sreće je u tome da se mi trudimo oko njegovae sreće. 
Svi će vam to reći, koji su posvojili. Ja samo znam s riječima i brbljava sam i mogu opisati što osjećam.

Htjela bih vam reći koliko nas je posvajanje promijenilo. 
Nabolje. :D Kad se samo sjetim kako sam bila žalosna dok nisam imala dijete, i neutješna kad mi se činilo da ga neću imati. I zavidna. 
Od kad imamo dijete, mogu se iskreno razveseliti svakoj novoj trudnoći u krugu poznatih. A prije me, iako nisam htjela, na svaku vijest o trudnoći štrecnula zavist, zelena kao mulj na rubu bare... Bljak! U što sam se pretvorila? I to je dovelo do toga da sam se osjećala, zbog loših misli, donekle kriva i za spontane pobačaje moje jetrve, i za neuspjehe u zatrudnjivanju sobne kolegice. A sad je to nestalo kao rukom odneseno. 
I godinama sam se borila s psihosomatskim problemima, smanjili su se kad smo uselili u svoj stan, dobrim dijelom se izgubili od kad imamo dijete. 
Primijetila sam, nekoliko mjeseci nakon posvojenja, kad je već prošla ona prvotna euforija, primijetila sam da sam kad sam sretna, prvi puta zaista i bez ostatka sretna, nakon deset i više godina. Sve moje ranije sreće bile su sreće s nekakvim ali na dnu. 
Ali nije to sve. Dobili smo perspektivu. Što smo prije mogli očekivati? Rad do penzije? A sada sam na nov način povezana s cijelim svemirom. 
Osjećm se tako majčinski i ispunjena obiljem da to ne mogu opisati. Kao kraljica majka. Kao gazdarica imanja u čijoj je brizi i njena obitelj, i nadničari, i sve voćke, stoka, kučići i mačići. Iako tako zvuči nisam umišljena. I nisam luda, sasvim sam normalna, vjerujte.  :Wink: 
A najzgodnije je to da nam je dijete ulaznica u krug odraslih. Naši se roditelji i cijela obitelj ponašaju prema nama sasvim drugačije od kad smo dobili dijete. Zapravo, nije to razlika u ponašanju, više promjena stava.

Zdenka2, nisam sigurna da mogu dobro opisati koliko mi fale informacije iz predpovijesti. 
A odgoj - pa ok, mislim, dobili smo prilično dobro odgojenog klinca. Ne znam da li bih ja napravila nešto puno bolje da mi je došao u ruke sa 5-6 godina. Ali za jedno sam uvijek mislila da bi mi bilo lakše: da je došao dovoljno mali da ga koji put fliknem. Nije baš lako uspostaviti autoritet nad klincem kojeg nisi nikad udario, i koji se toga ne mora bojati. 
Nama se podrazumijevalo da s djetetom nećemo dijeliti dio povijesti. U početku smo imali jako malo zajedničkog, sad raste. Ali, i udala sam se za tipa kojeg nisam poznavala do njegove dvadesetiprve. Bliskost dođe s vremenom, a i informacije. 
Posvojili smo u idealnoj situaciji za dobit informacije, u prijateljskom okruženju. Svi su bili na istoj strani: udomitelji, obitelj, centar, i svi su nas obasipali informacijama. Nije to kao kad centar protiv volje roditelja i same djece daje klince udomiteljima, pa se svi mrze. Osim toga, mali ima poznatu povijest, ne da je nađen pa se ne zna čiji je. 
Zapravo mi se čini da smo imali dovoljno informacja o onome što je bilo uzrokom najvećih traumi, samo što to nismo znali dobro upotrijebiti. 

Jedan dodatni izvor informacija bio je to što sam prepoznavala sebe u njemu. Dobar dio mojeg dječjeg ponašanja i mana izbio je kod njega na vidjelo. Lijenost, površnost, silna žalost kad neki plan otpadne, neljubaznost od loše volje, tvrdoglavost. Znalo mi je biti upravo smiješno, kad sam prepoznavala osjećaje u pozadini nekog lošeg ponašanja, tako da se nisam mogla propisno naljutiti kad je trebalo.

Kako se kod nas stvari nisu podrazumijevale, tako smo u početku puno razgovarali. Sigurno smo rekli više nego treba i ugnjavili dijete, ali stavljali smo na stol teme i stavove za koje se smatra da si do neke dobi upio osmozom, pa se ni ne spominje. Htjeli smo izbjeći zabune. 
Osim toga, to je bila dvosmjerna razmjena. Željeli smo i da mi s našom povijesti budemo poznati njemu, pričali smo, pokazivali dijapozitive. Prepričavali šale i obiteljske anegdote. Govorili što je nas kao male i malo veće smetalo, veselilo, rastužilo. 
Naša obitelj ga je dobro prihvatila, dočekala kao rođenog unuka ili nećaka koji je bio na duljem putu. I on je njih prihvatio, ima favorite, uzore i one koje baš ne voli, ko u pravoj obitelji.  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Vlvl, puno, puno, puno hvala. Ovo što si nam ti pružila je tako rijetka i tako dragocjena informacija jer su na ovom forumu uglavnom iskustva mama koja su posvojila dijete do oko 3 godine, ako se ne varam. Mi ćemo u našoj molbi isto napisati do 5 godina, možda ćemo se odlučiti i za starije dijete jer vidim da, što duže razmišljam, a i što sam više okružena starijom djecom (tj. kako djeca koja me okružuju rastu) ta mi se granica pomiče, pa me to sve jaako zanima.  :Love:

----------


## ina33

"Ali nije to sve. Dobili smo perspektivu. Što smo prije mogli očekivati? Rad do penzije? A sada sam na nov način povezana s cijelim svemirom. 
Osjećm se tako majčinski i ispunjena obiljem da to ne mogu opisati. Kao kraljica majka. Kao gazdarica imanja u čijoj je brizi i njena obitelj, i nadničari, i sve voćke, stoka, kučići i mačići. Iako tako zvuči nisam umišljena. I nisam luda, sasvim sam normalna, vjerujte."

Kako si ovo opisala   :Love: . Ne znam je li mi je ičiji opis majčinstva ovako dobro prenio tu punoću. Čitamo ja i MM tvoju rečenicu o gazdarici imanja, smijemo se od sreće i imamo osjećaj da te poznajemo, virtualna prijateljice naša   :Kiss: .

----------


## anna

Hvala ti na prici koju si podijelila s nama, puno znace vasa iskustva roditeljstva. Rekla si da ne zelis da vas hvalimo zbog posvojenja, ali neces mi zamjeriti ako ti kazem da me odusevila tvoja hrabrost i snaga.   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Bok cure!

Još sam nešto zaboravila spomenuti. Od kad smo postali roditelji smanjio se broj onoga što nas može jako uzrujati. Što je prije bilo povodom brige i ljutnje, na poslu i drugdje, sad je nevažna smetnja. Sigurnost i zdravlje obitelji su na prvom mjestu, a onda dugo duugo iza nema ničeg. Postali smo jako fleksibilni.  :Wink: 

Ali zapravo sam vam htjela opisati klinca kad je došao. Naime, svima se čini 10 godina puno, i da je to veliko dijete. Ali nije tako. 

Koliko je veliko veliko dijete?
I meni se na sam spomen 10 godina činilo da to mora biti veliko dijete, i pomalo sam se pitala hoće li uopće biti djetinjasto. Međutim, ljudi moji, to su vam još uvijek malecka dječica. Mali je meni dosezao do struka, a ja sam visoka 1,65m. Još je mogao nositi odjeću broj 8, a u broju 12 je naprosto plivao. 
I po ponašanju je bio pravo dijete. Mazio se, htjeo pjevati u autu, baš smo se lijepo napjevali putujući simo tamo tih prvih vikenda. (U vezi s troškovima: trošak benzina za odlazak i povratak svakog petka i nedjelje u onom prelaznom razdoblju nije zanemariv.) 
Vidjelo se da mu fali pažnja. Donosio je svoje udžbenike u dnevnu sobu i čitao nam pjesmice i sastavke koje su radili na satu. Mucek mali.  :Heart:  

Preodgovorno dijete
Istovremeno, imao je brojne osobine odrasle osobe: određenu ozbiljnost, neočekivanu razinu svjesnosti i upućenosti u odrasle stvari, visok stupanj odgovornosti prema obitelji. Također je pokazivao i još uvijek pokazuje suosjećajnost veću nego biste od dečka te dobi očekivali. Bilo je tu i nešto što sam nazivala "ponos siromaha", a što se u međuvremenu izgubilo. 
Iako je bio mazica, gotovo igračka cijele obitelji, posebno kad je bio manji, njegova braća su se prema njemu ponašala kao prema odrasloj osobi, s više poštovanja i uvažavanja nego smo zbog razlike u dobi očekivali. Nemojte misliti da nije bilo zafrkavanja i humora između njih, ali onaj osnovni odnos bio je ravnopravan. 
Možda je to bilo jer su svi skupa prošli teškoće i prerano bačeni u svijet odraslih i odgovornih. Ili su oni u njemu prepoznali i osjetili odlike zbog kojih su se tako odnosili. 
Tako smo ga i mi prihvatili, više kao punopravnu osobu i partnera u obitelji. Uvijek smo se trudili pružiti mu sve poštovanje i uvažavanje koje mu kao ljudskom biću pripada, i omogućiti mu da sudjeluje i donosi odluke koliko je moguće. 
Ali, pročitali smo još na početku jednu izvrsnu knjigu u kojoj su opisana djeca koja su zbog situacije u obitelji postala "preodgovorna" - nadam se da sam dobro upamtila izraz. Tamo je pisalo da je otežan pun razvoj djeteta ako se mora prije vremena ponašati odraslo, i da preuzimanje odgovornosti za sebe i druge u ranoj dobi nije poželjno. Pa smo se trudili, koliko smo mogli, skinuti odgovornost s njegovih pleća, a da mu ne narušimo prava i slobode. 
Jasno, to je puno lakše reći nego učiniti. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

stvarno  Vam se divim...veliki ljudi s jos vecim    :Heart:

----------


## Anett

Ne znam kad me se neka osoba ovako dojmila.
I kada sam nešto čitala s ovakvim zanimanjem...
Ipak mi se nameće misao da su za posvajanje "velikog" djeteta sposobni samo odabrani. Ne da ga ne bi mogli voljeti već bi li mu znali pomoći kao vi, da prevlada sve stresove, strahove i nesigurnosti i izraste u sretnog i zadovoljnog mladog čovjeka.
 :Love:  Piši nam dalje...

----------


## Zdenka2

Vlvl,   :Heart:  za vas i vašeg dečka. 

Možeš li nam reći, molim te, koliko ste bliski? Mazi li se s tobom ili se je mazio kad je bio mlađi? Povjerava li vam svoje tajne, osjećaje? Priča li o prvoj mami? Kako se snalazi s vršnjacima? Naravno, samo ako želiš o tome pisati. Između ostalog mi se kod tebe sviđa to što s takvom lakoćom govoriš o svojim osjećajima. Ipak se bojim da ne bih sa svojim pitanjima ušla previše u tvoju i vašu obiteljsku intimu, pa me ti samo upozori kad treba stati.

----------


## ina33

Vlvl, šta drugo nego reći ti - hvala   :Heart:  ! Tvoja ohrabrujuća priča mi je uljepšala vikend, ma šta vikend... cijeli "outlook" budućeg razdoblja pred nama (obavili smo upravo u petak onaj prvi razgovor kod g. Srećka i vidjeli sve one hrpe zahtjeva koji čekaju). A vikend je bio posebno težak jer nam je bio stan puna nećakinja, igračaka, vriske (došli mi Dalmatinci preko vikenda), a sad je prazna i redim stan i skupljam te igračkice, a knedla mi u grlu koliko mi nedostaju... Koliko mi nedostaje... Moje dvije najstarije nećakinje imaju oko 5-6 i krasne su, ali su isto tako i klinci od naših kumova krasni. I još su djeca, naravno - mlađi ima 9. Piši još, ako ti se da, tvoje riječi padaju na "sparušenu zemlju" koja žudi za iskustvima posvajanja "starije" djece!

----------


## Deaedi

Tvoja prica je jako lijepa i dirnula me, a i tim vise jer u bliskoj obitelji imam jednu curu koja je udomljena (ali kao da je posvojena). I prekrasno je gledati kako je to sada vec prava odrasla zena...A dosla je kao malo, nesredjeno dijete se milion problema..


Za ovo razmisljanje:



> ....Ali za jedno sam uvijek mislila da bi mi bilo lakše: da je došao dovoljno mali da ga koji put fliknem. Nije baš lako uspostaviti autoritet nad klincem kojeg nisi nikad udario, i koji se toga ne mora bojati.


Autoritet se ionako ne gradi udarcima. Udarcima se samo iskazuje slabost i nemoc onoga koji udara da reagira drugim metodama. Upravo zato sto ga nikad nisi udarila mozes mu biti samo veci autoritet.

----------


## ina33

Vlv, nemoj nam sad pobjeći... Kad je tvoje iskustvo toliko dragocjeno... Pliz nam se i dalje javljaj.. Ja sam sigurna da je vlvl to napisala u brzini, pa napisala nam je vlvl pravi mali roman u stilu ruskih klasika... I kad sam ja to čitala znala sam da će ta rečenica navući raspravu... Ne bih htjela da ode u neželjenom smjeru, koliko god jest nomen omen. Vjerujem da i moje primjedbe koji put zazvuče čudno i jednom sam jednu osobu nenamjerno povrijedila i bilo mi je grozno (zadnji put mi se to dogodilo kod rasprave o posvajanju romske djece), ali ipak većina nas tu brzo piše, plus se ne vidimo i fali nam gestikulacije i brzine komuniciranja u živo. Pls do come back. We need you   :Love:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Potpisujem Inu33.

----------


## Vlvl

Ma cure, nemojte se uzrujavat. Tu sam, tu sam. Samo ima osim mene i drugih korisnika kompjutera. 

Mislila sam si što će ispast iz tog spominjanja ideje udaranja djeteta. To baš nije popularno u ovoj generaciji. Ipak mi se čini da je većina kliinaca koje poznajem bar ponekad dobila po turu. Nemojte se vrijeđat, nisam mislila na premlaćivanje djeteta kao na odgojnu metodu.
I sad, oprostite, ali kad sam promatrala nećake koji su znali bit razulareni i bezobrazni mislila sam "Ma, ja bi njih, da su moji..."

I nije to jedino gdje sam mislila kako bih ja to riješila rezolutno, cak-cak, te ne može ovo, ne smije ono, ako ja kažem ti moraš poslušat, ako si bezobrazan slijedi kazna, nema otezanja, nema televizije iza nekih sati, nema hrpa slatkog... Ja bih to znate sve super, po špagici. 
Ha, da ne bi! :D

Ubrzo po dolasku klinca, još u onom prvom razdoblju opće ljubaznosti,  shvatila sam da ne ide sve tako. I zamislite, nisam se uzrujavala zbog toga. Zaključila sam da sam si puno živaca sačuvala time što nisam mlađa dobila klinca. Vrijeme mi je orubilo čoškove i učinilo me fleksibilnijom. 
Znate kako sam rekla da mi je znalo biti smiješno kad je mali bio "zločest" ? I mi smo sami sebi bili smiješni dobar dio vremena. 

Jedno od pitanja je da li se mali mazio. Pa da, je. Ali u početku puno više sa suprugom. Ja sam se držala više na distanci, po sistemu još se ne poznjemo, neću inzistirati na iskazivanju bliskosti. Sad mi se čini da sam trebala postupiti drukčije. A moj suprug se upravo topio oko malog, razgovarao s njim glasom mekanim od ganuća, zvao ga i nagovarao na maženje. Mislim da je mali neko vrijeme mislio da ga ja manje volim. 
Ali je za čas shvatio da sam ja osoba koju se pita za produžetak izlaska, kupovinu oblizeka i takve stvari, supruga je malko teže nagovorit. 
Uvaljivao nam se u krilo do pred godinu dana. I iako se nismo baš grlili i ljubili, uvijek smo ga mogli češkati po leđima ili ruci, šuškat po glavi, masirati. Zna doći i izreći to kao zahtjev "Češkaj me!" 
Svaku večer od prvih dana naovamo netko (suprug češće) provede s njim nekoliko minuta u razgovoru i češkanju, kad je već smješten u krevet. Kad odlazimo, obično kaže "još, još". Propustimo to samo kad smo jako umorni, ili je on ljut na nas. Onda se zbije uz zid, da ne možemo do njega. Ali i kad je ljut zna ispružiti ruku van ispod deka, da je možemo češkati. 
Hja!
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

Tenk ju, tenk ju, tenk juuu. Ovo je jako slatko - s vađenjem ruke za češkanje unatoč ljutnji  :Smile: . Podsjeća me jako na moju djagu dičicu iz moje okoline - moje nećakinjice. Vjerojatno je to ono što su nas učili u Školici - koliko god su djeca koja su posvojena specifična jer imaju bitnu stvar oko identiteta za odraditi, toliku su unatoč specifičnostima... jednostavno djeca   :Heart: .

----------


## mareena

> Ali i kad je ljut zna ispružiti ruku van ispod deka, da je možemo češkati. 
> Hja!


 :Heart: 

Mene zanima kako je tvoj sin prihvaćen u društvu svojih vršnjaka. Da li je imao neugodnih situacija u vezi s tim što je posvojen?

Zna li on da pišeš na forumu?

----------


## Vlvl

Ne, ne zna.   :Embarassed:  
Kad bi znao vjerojatno bi htio pročitati, a da pročita sigurno bi mu bilo neugodno, a možda bi se i ljutio. 

Nije imao problema u društvu s tim da je posvojen, koliko znamo. Kad smo ga upisali u školu, prije nego je došao, razgovarali smo s ravnateljicom, pedagogicom i razrednicom, koju smo upoznali u razredu, zajedno s djecom. Vjerojatno su oni svi poslje odradili rundu razgovora, a u tu školu idu i neki suvagovci, pa su klinci navikli na drukčije. 
S druge strane, njegova povijest nije podesna za zafrkavanje: mama mu je umrla, to je nesreća, to čak ni najzlobniji neće shvatit kao sramotu. Ne znam da li bi bilo drugačije da je napušten ili zlostavljan.
Jednom je došao jako tužan i ljut na prijatelja koji mu je u svađi rekao da mu se mama sigurno razboljela jer ju je uzrujavao. Smirivali smo ga kako smo znali, rekli da je taj malac rekao groznu glupost, ali da ljudi u ljutnji i svađi svašta kažu, i da mu je vjerojatno već žao. Ne znam ima li to veze s tim incidentom, ali ne druži se često ko prije s tim dečkom. 

S vršnjacima se dobro snalazi, i prilično je omiljen u društvu. Zgodan je, sportski tip, pristojnih ocjena, nije suviše grub, a ni pekmezast, trudi se biti  8). Hoću reći lako ga je voljeti. U prijateljskim je odnosima s dosta dečki iz razreda i s treninga. I s curama se dobro slaže. S našim nećacima i nećakinjama se rado druži, i oni s njim.

Prilično je otvoren i brbljav, većinom nam kaže što ga muči. Ili obilazno pokrene temu, pa možemo naslutiti. Naravno, ponekad mulja, ili otvoreno laže - gleda u oči i tvrdi da nešto nije bilo kako je bilo.

----------


## Mamita

Vlvl, stvarno prekrasno   :Smile:  
otvaraš nam prozore   :Heart:

----------


## Anett

Vlvl,   :Heart: .
Ti si predivna mama. 
I vaš malac je divan.   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Prekrasno  :Heart:  
Čekam nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Cure, 

kad sam se javila na forum stvarno nisam očekivala toliku pažnju. Vidim da je ovo široka tema koja mnoge bolno zanima. 
Stvarno, stvarno želim ohrabriti sve koji se predomišljaju, da razmisle o posvojenju većeg djeteta. 
Imamo mi povremenih velikih problema, briga, stvari koje su me tištale da nisam mogla spavati. Ali kad god sam se okrenula unutra i razmislila da li mi je žao što smo posvojili to dijete, jedini odgovor koji nalazim u sebi je da mi nije žao. I među svim onim "da bar" (da bar je malo manje kompliciran, da me bar hoće poslušati, da bar nije tako tvrdoglav) nema ni traga "da bar smo posvojili neko drugo, mlađe dijete".
A da nas vidite kad se posvadimo ili naljutimo jedni na druge, ili kad se durimo... 

Evo, skidam se sad s interneta i idem malo radit. A poslije ću vam ubacit priču kako je bilo na početku, kad je tek došao. 

Pozdrav! I moj vas suprug pozdravlja, rekao je da mu se neda ulogirati. On, kao i ja, od početka svima s kojima razgovara na tu temu objašnjava kako nije bed posvojit veće dijete.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... da bar je malo manje kompliciran, da me bar hoće poslušati, da bar nije tako tvrdoglav...
> 
> A da nas vidite kad se posvadimo ili naljutimo jedni na druge, ili kad se durimo...


Ja imam biološkog sina od 14 god. i mogu ti reći da potpisujem sve što si gore navela.  :Wink:  
Svratila sam samo te pozdraviti, Vlvl. Inače, rado čitam što pišeš.
Veeeeliki pozdrav tvojoj obitelji  :Love:  !




> Evo, skidam se sad s interneta i idem malo radit


I ovaj ti dio potpisujem!

----------


## ina33

A ja sam u kratkom predahu od rada malo došla to vidjet ima li što novo od vlvl. I ima  :D ... Keep it coming, ili što bi rekao Jerry Springfield "Bring it on"!!! Jedva čekam daljnje opise. Ne mogu ti se dovoljno zahvaliti, jedino se nadam da ti je nagrada u ovom nesebičnom davanju tvojih iskustava   :Kiss: .

----------


## Paula

Vlvl svako dijete je i tvrdoglavo i neposlušno. Za svoje rođeno dijete mogu reći da je dobro ali ima faza kad bih je najrađe bacila kroz prozor (naravno da neću   :Grin:  ).
I ja sam pobornik posvajanja djece i u starijoj dobi. Imam uvjete i rado bih posvojila ali imam i vlastitu djecu pa to nije moguće.
Svojevremeno sam provodila vrijeme u Nazorovoj i drugim domovima kao i na centrima i upravo je strašno ono što sam tamo doživjela. Toliko strašno da sam rekla da ću sve raditi samo ne u svojoj struci. 
Dragi moji vadite tu djecu van, neka barem koju godinu do odrastanja osjete toplinu obiteljskog doma. Djetinjstvo tako brzo prođe, bez majčinog zagrljaja i bez češkanja ručice i bez puse za laku noć.
Roditeljstvo je pružanje, pružanje i opet pružanje. Moramo ih voljeti, moraju se uz nas osječati sigurnima, moramo ih razumijeti. Naravno, potrebno ih je i usmjeravati i odgajati ali sve to proizlazi iz ljubavi i pažnje. Uvijek i u svakom trenutku treba djetetu pokazati da vam je stalo do njega, da ga volite i da želite s njim podijeliti svoje emocije. Dijete ćete nahraniti ljubavlju i bez poljubaca i zagrljaja (ako ono to ne želi) svojim postupcima - prvenstveno zajedničkim druženjem, igrama, utakmicama i ostalim aktivnostima koje vole veča djeca. Niti jedan poklon ili igračka to nemože zamijeniti. 
Manja djeca su otvorenija pa lakše uspostavljaju emocionalne kontakte - ona će vas zagrliti već nakon par susreta i neće se skidati s vas - poput malog čička (takvi su moji iako nisu posvojeni) dok su veća djeca naučila živjeti bez toga i ponekad ih takva bliskost plaši i uznemirava. Njih je najlakše pridobiti kinom, obiteljskim odlascima na izlete, jahanje, bazen, nogometna utakmica, rolanje klizanje (ovisno o spolu).

Eto i ja se isto raspisala (uglavnom vas samo lurkam jer ste mi posebno dragi). Može li čovjek učiniti drugom biću išta ljepše no pružiti mu svu svoju ljubav i toplinu a pritom ne tražiti ništa zauzvrat.

----------


## LeeLoo

VlVl..-i ja redovito čitam tvoje postove..super su mi..polako nas pripremaju za ono što nas tek čeka....gutam svako tvoje slovo....i skromno grickam noktiće od napetosti...  :Grin:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Da, od početka smo pokušali djetetu pružiti osjećaj sigurnosti. Ta potreba za sigurnosti očituje se i u tome što se zabrinjava kad najavimo svoj odlazak doktoru, i nikako ne voli da se nas dvoje svadimo. 
Razgovarali smo kako smo krenuli u posvajanje, kako se osjećali za vrijeme postupka. Objašnjavali smo da nismo htjeli birati djecu, da smo odlučili od početka ostati uz njega, trudili se da se ni slučajno je osjeti kao bilo kakav "drugi izbor". 
Dobili smo nekoliko poziva na razgovor iz centara kad je mali već bio kod nas. Znali smo i pred njim nazvati pa reći da smo već dobili dijete ili u postupku posvajanja. (Naime, tek kad smo dobili rješenje o posvojenju poslali smo dopis, ali ne na svih 107 centara, nego samo onima od kojih smo dobili bilo kakav odgovor.)
Jedna od najdražih uspomena, negdje kad je imao 13 godina: u razgovoru smo nekako natrapali i na mogućnost da on neće imati djece. A mali je ispalio "Pa šta, i ja ću posvojiti. Reći ću da je to u mojoj obitelji nasljedno."  :Grin:  

Prva obitelj
Bilo je pitanje koliko smo razgovarali o njegovoj majci. Prije više, sada manje. U početku smo pitali kako je bilo kod njega doma, kako je njegova majka nešto radila. Ali bojali smo se dirati rane. Majka je bolovala i slabila mjesecima pred njegovim očima. Strašne stvari. On bi povremeno ispričao neki doživljaj iz ranijeg djetinjstva i usput spomenuo majku. Kad je govorio o kuhanju i drugim kućnim običajima, češće bi rekao kako je bilo kod udomitelja, ili kako nešto radi njegova sestra.
O ocu nismo razgovarali. Sestra nam je ponešto rekla o njemu, i izjavila da on njima puno ne znači. Jednom je na početku suprugova baka netaktično pitala: Mama ti je umrla, a tata? A malac je naizgled mirno odgovorio "On ima drugu obitelj." Bojim se da je to bolna točka, ali on nije pokretao temu, a mi smo mislili da je bolje ne pitati. 
Znali smo razgovarati o njegovoj majci, kako je bolovala, liječila se i umrla. Ponekad iskoristili temu da progovorimo o važnosti preventivnih pregleda. Odemo zajedno na njen grob. Svi mi koji smo nekog izgubili pitamo se zašto je baš ta osoba umrla, koja nam treba. Djecu to muči još i više. Ponekad razgovaramo o tome što se zbiva poslije smrti, o našim razmišljanjima o duši i postojanju. 

Ali ovo sam vam zapravo htjela ispričati

Početna idila
Znate, odmah na početku bili smo svi tako oduševljeni jedni s drugima, da je sve što je mali napravio nama bilo lijepo i krasno. Što god je rekao i učinio mi smo doživljavali kao dokaz kako je dobar i pametan. Ako je slučajno napravio nešto ne baš toliko divno, i to smo primali kao pozitivan znak "da je mali pravo dijete". Bilo je to čisto stanje zaljubljenosti, koje se protegnulo nekoliko mjeseci. Čak smo racionalno bili svjesni toga, ali svejedno smo tako osjećali.

Početne greške
Pretpostavljam da smo onda napravili dosta grešaka. Prve večeri kad je došao na vikend gledao je s nama film i išao spavati pola sata kasnije nego kod udomitelja, i nikad nismo uspjeli vratiti ranije vrijeme odlaska u krevet. 
A kad je mali ispričao da mu je dosadno ostati u boravku, gdje rade zadaće, moj je dragi vrlo pedagoški rekao da je to sigurno zato što je pametan, pa mu ne treba vremena kao drugima da nešto nauči. Poslije se pokazalo da ima problema s koncentracijom, da mu je teško baviti se dulje vrijeme istim gradivom. 
Sjećala sam se prijateljice iz djetinjstva koja je satima brljila po tanjuru, pa sam odmah u početku rekla malcu da ga nećemo tjerati da jede ono što ne voli, jer ne želim takve scene u kuhinji. Ali pokazalo se da to nije dobro. Onda smo razgovarali s njim, rekli da ne može više tako, od sad će jesti što mi kažemo. Žao nam je što povlačimo danu riječ, ali njegovo je zdravlje važnije, a mi imamo odgovornost itd. Počeli sa svakodnevnim pregovaranjem oko hrane. Najčešće napravimo tri jela od kojih dva mora uzet. Ne trebam reći da često uzme mikroskopsku količinu onog što mu ne paše.

Pristojno dijete
Ali nisam vam još rekla kakav je on bio tih prvih dana. Dugo mu je trebalo da se opusti i oslobodi. Tjednima i mjesecima njegovi odgovori na naša pitanja bili su: može i ne treba. Bio je izrazito pristojno dijete, pun hvala, molim, izvoli i dobar dan. To vam se možda čini super, ali ne smije klinac biti previše pristojan. Svi smo čekali kad će se opustiti, obitelj nas zafrkavala, govorili su "ono vaše pristojno dijete".

Sigurno ne bih mogao
Imao je nekakve hemunge da otvoreno zatraži što hoće. Koristio je izraze poput "sigurno ne bih mogao ostati vani do..." ili "vi mi sigurno ne biste htjeli kupiti...". Dugo smo ga odvikavali od toga, inzistirali da jasno oblikuje zahtjev ili molbu. Na kraju je suprug zaprijetio da sve što tako zatraži neće dobiti, i počeo je na takve negativne izjave odgovarati "pa da, kad tako kažeš onda ne bi mogao". To je pomoglo.
Osim toga mali je često nešto rekao što mi nismo dobro čuli, a kad smo tražili da ponovi samo je rekao "nije važno". I nikako ga nagovorit da kaže što je htio. Ili počne pa se sam prekine:  "Mislio sam sutra poslije škole, mrmlj-mrrmlj-mrmlj - ma, nije bitno." Možete zamisliti naše oduševljenje takvom komunikacijom. To ga još nije sasvim prošlo.

----------


## Anett

Vlvl, predivne su tvoje priče...
pa on je tipični tinejdžer, imam kumče, od prijateljice sina, 14 godina, stalno visi kod nas, ponaša se isto kao tvoj sin. Ma, ISTO! A tek kada se pokušam sjetiti sebe u toj dobi...

A ono:
"u razgovoru smo nekako natrapali i na mogućnost da on neće imati djece. A mali je ispalio "Pa šta, i ja ću posvojiti. Reći ću da je to u mojoj obitelji nasljedno."  
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ja se sa svakim novim postom sve više rastapam  :Smile: .

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Saint:  ...prekrasno si ovo napisala.........i vjerujem da će tvoje iskustvo mnogima pomoći.....  :Heart:

----------


## pino

Svi doma visimo na forumu i cekamo slijedeci nastavak...   :Heart:  

I ne treba sve biti savrseno - Amishi su svojim poznatim rucno izradjenim dekama namjerno dodavali koju gresku - jer samo Bog moze biti savrsen. A vi ste savrseno nesavrseni ili nesavrseno savrseni ili sto vec, hocu reci imate bas onako super dozu ljudske nesavrsenosti i sve vas to cini jako dragima i samo cmoljimo na vasu pricu.

----------


## Vlvl

Ah, dragi moji, i mi cmoljimo na vaše odgovore. 

 :Love:  

Kako smo kvarili dijete
Mali nam je došao kao izraziti čistunac i konzervativac. Stidljiv na golotinu i javno iskazivanje ljubavi, izričito nenaklonjen slabostima poput pijanstva i drogiranja, zbunjen samim postojanjem istospolne ljubavi. Nismo prokužili koliki dio toga je mentalitet malog grada, koliko ima udio biološka ili udomiteljska obitelj, karakter ili dob? 
I sad, ako vam padaju na pamet crne misli i sumnje, ne mogu bolje opisati, ali vjerujte, nisu to bili simptomi napastovanog ili na sličan način traumatiziranog djeteta.
Evo tipičnog primjera. Dok je isprobavao odjeću u kabini trgovine, dvije hihotave curice od 5-6 godina vrzmale su se blizu i povremeno okrznule zastor. Izašao je uštogljen ko batler, a čim smo napustili trgovinu ozbiljnim tonom izrazio je negodovanje zbog ponašanja te neozbiljne djece.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Trudili smo se navesti ga da postane opušteniji i manje uštogljen, ali to je potrajalo. Objašnjavali smo mu ideju tolerancije, kako je važno ne činiti drugome što ne želiš da čini tebi. Pričali smo o zabludama iz povijesti, o inkviziciji, o promjeni općeprihvaćenih pravila ponašanja s vremenom i udaljenosti...
S druge strane, mi sami pijemo malo, ne pušimo, poštujemo se međusobno, nemamo afere, održavamo dobre odnose sa širokom familijom i gotovo ne psujemo. To je djetetu valjda pomoglo da shvati da naši stavovi o toleranciji nisu automatski povezani s društveno neprihvatljivim ponašanjem, neredom ili neodgovornosti.

Muško i žensko
Konzervativan i u stavu o muškima i ženama, uobičajene klišeje smatrao je prirodnom istinom. Jednom smo ga pitali zašto tako misli, a on je među ostalim nabrojio da žene manje zarađuju. 
Onda mi je puko film, i rekla sam da je zarađujem više od supruga, tete i strine više od tetaka i stričeva, bake su dok su radile imale veće plaće od djedova, pa čak i u malo široj familiji vrijedi to pravilo. Mali je ostao zabezeknut.  :shock:  Iako nisam sigurna da je promijenio mišljenje o prirodnoj nadmoći muškaraca. 
Moj je suprug cijelu priču prepričavao s velikim guštom po familji, uz zaključak kako su muški iz naše familije pametni, jer biraju žene koje dobro zarađuju.
 :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga Vlvl, više puta si napisala da ste pričali o dječakovoj majci, da je o njoj razgovarao i s djecom u školi, da održava bliske odnose s braćom, dakle njegov identitet je velikim dijelom još vezan uz njegovu prvu obitelj. Moj sin zna da je posvojen, pita za svoju biološku majku, kakva je, kako se zove, zašto nije s njim itd. Te ga stvari zanimaju, mi mu na sva pitanja pošteno odgovaramo i vidim da on gradi identitet koji uključuje i tu prošlost koju on ne poznaje izravno nego samo iz naših priča. Ali, u njegovom emotivnom obzoru postoji samo jedna mama i jedan tata, a to smo ja i MM. Zanima me kako vas vaš sin doživljava nakon te četiri godine vašeg zajedničkog života. Doživljava li vas u potpunosti kao mamu i tatu?

Zanima me još jedno čisto odgojno pitanje: napisala si da ste radili neke početne greške, odnosno da ste bili previše popustljivi prema njemu. Kako biste sa sadašnjim iskustvom rješavali ta pitanja: spavanje, hrana, učenje i sl.?

----------


## ina33

Vlvl, hvala ti na informacijama koje nesebično dijeliš. To su sve starno ono žive situacije, koje ne možemo dobiti u Školici, a niti u ovoj mjeri na forumu, jer se rijetko nađe netko s takvim iskustvom plus tko je na forum došao post-facto posvojenja, plus tko ima tvoj otvoreni temperament. Thank you for being you   :Love: .

----------


## Vlvl

Doživljava li nas u potpunosti kao mamu i tatu? 
Ne znam. U priličnoj mjeri, svakako. U razgovoru nas glatko spominje kao roditelje ili starce, i mislim da je u podjedankoj mjeri ponosan na nas ili obrnuto, "dajte mi škarnicl", kao bilo koji klinac te dobi. U svakom slučaju, računa na nas kao na roditelje u svemu, onome što mu se sviđa i onom što mu ne paše.

Što se tiče grešaka, mislim da bih najlakše riješila spavanje: ne bih napravila iznimku na početku. Jasno, natezanje i molbe bi ostali, ali sve skupa pola sata ranije. O klopi sam se možda trebala bolje raspitati kod udomiteljice. Mislim da je mali naprosto prestao jesti kod nas nešto što je kod nje jeo - to se možda dalo spriječiti. S druge strane, ne voli novotarije i eksperimente u hrani, a mi ne volimo kuhat po istim starim receptima. Sreća je, što kad želim poistići da pojede povrće, imam nekoliko običnih jela s kojima nema problema: varivo, juha, rizi-bizi.
Učenje je priča za sebe. Ne znam jesmo li mogli učiniti išta bolje. U početku, kad je gradiva bilo malo, kriteriji niski, a on bez truda dobivao petice - tada smo vjerojatno trebali inzistirati na više učenja.

Ali sad ću vam ispričati o jednoj od većih grešaka, koja se ponavljala i trajala, a da mi to nismo shvatili. 

Kupovine i pokloni 
Uvjerena sam da ćete me sve vi majke posvojene djece, i vi drage čekalice, razumjeti kad kažem da sam godinama maštala kako ću svoje tek posvojeno dijete odvesti ravno u trgovinu igračkama, pred one dugačke police, i pustiti da si izabere nekoliko stvari.
Ali nismo napravili tako, iz raznih razloga: njegove suzdržanost u izražavanju želja, dobi - bio je na samoj granici da mu muceki, legići i autići prestanu bit zanimljivi. Tu i tamo kupili bismo nešto, ali zapravo smo se suzdržavali. Nismo htjeli ostaviti dojam da ga zatrpavamo poklonima, da pokušavamo kupiti njegovu naklonost. Bojali smo se da bi razbacivanje poklonima doživio kao naše iskazivanje nadmoći nad svojima. 
Osim toga, tada smo kupovali hrpe tih velikih stvari, pustili ga da bira tepih, zajedno tražili krevet pa ga dali raditi, pa bicikl, pa kompjuter. Imali smo u malom stanu dva kompjutera, naša radna, ali da ne riskiramo s igricama i virusima, kupili smo malom njegov komp, rabljeni, dosta brzo. 
Odjeću uglavnom nije trebalo kupovati. U početku nam je znao zahvaljivati, ma ne zahvaljivati, zagrlio bi me i pusnuo kad sam mu kupila nešto bezveze, majicu ili tako. A tad se baš nije puno mazio sa mnom. A ja sam mu govorila da neću puse zato što mu kupujem ono što on treba imati. Umjesto da sam iskoristila priliku i dobro ga izmazila tada. 
U svakom slučaju, mi smo imali dojam da stalno nešto kupujemo i donosimo. On nije imao taj dojam.

A onda je puklo
Donjela sam kući miša-igračku za našu mačku. Klinac je bio kivan na mačku, jer ga ona nije prihvatila, bila je ljubomorna i nije mu se dala mazit. I kad sam je rekla "Vidite što sam donjela" i izvadila miša iz torbe, a on se valjda ponadao nećemu za sebe, onda je vrisnuo "Za mačku! Opet si kupila nešto za mačku! Njoj stalno nešto kupujete, a meni nikad!" Razljutio se, rastužio, rasplakao, mi smo ostali paf.  
I nikakvi argumenti nisu pomagali. Ni nabrajanje svega što je nedavno dobio. Ni prebrojavanje mačjih igrački kojih nema baš mnogo. Ni isticanje da je cijena tog glupog miša igračke desetak kuna.

----------


## ina33

Baš ti hvala na ovome savjetu. Mislim da bih i ja tako postupila kao i vi - bilo bi mi bad i sram me klinca u vašoj situaciji obasipat poklonima. Tim više što me strašno sisterica ukorava kad nećakinje obasipam poklonima - nije dobro, razmazit će se, di ćemo to sve stavljat (mi živimo u stanovima od cca 60 kvadrata, a nećakinje ništa ne razbiju i sve čuvaju pa je muka za bilo što dati vani). Lakše mi je da mogu ispuniti i moju potrebu darivanja.

----------


## BHany

Vlvl, tek sam sad pročitala vašu predivnu priču  :Heart:  .
Šaljem vam milijun poljubaca...čekam i čitam dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## mamma san

Vlvl, prekrasno pišeš!!   :Smile:  

Oprosti, ako ulazim previše u intimu i ako sam malo preslobodna u pitanju..ali da li i kako održava odnose sa svojom braćom i sestrom? Kakvi su njihovi odnosi sa vama?   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Vlvl, bas lijepo sto si odlucila ovo svoje iskustvo podijeliti sa "svijetom". Nevjerojatna prica   :Wink:  

Jako lijepo pises - si razmisljala o knjizi   :Grin:

----------


## Vlvl

S braćom se malac redovito čuje telefonom. Posjeti ih nekoliko puta godišnje - potrpamo se u auto ili ga pošaljemo vlakom. Pod ljetnim ferjem provede koji tjedan tamo, zimi obično nekoliko dana. Oni su nas dobro prihvatili, iako mislim da su se malo bojali da će se dijete pogospodit, odnosno da ćemo mi od njega napraviti stranca. Nadam se da više nemaju takvih bojazni. 

A sada slijede problemi. 

Nezadovoljstvo
Onaj događaj s mišem u mom sjećanju predstavlja ulazak u sljedeće razdoblje, iako je ono počelo ranije. Mali je postao nezadovoljan, potuljen, razdražljiv. O svemu je pregovarao, na sve se frnjio. Stalno je nešto žicao, od čokolade do tehnike. Kad ne bi dobio, optuživao nas je za škrtost, kad bi dobio, brzo bi se razočarao. Poklonima je preračunavao vrijednost i govorio: Bolje da ste te novce dali meni.
Čak je počeo prebrojavati što kupujemo sebi i za kuću. Tu sam stvarno pukla. Kad se to ponovilo drugi-treći put, izvikala sam se na njega. Rekla sam da smo mi odgovorni za financije, mi zarađujemo, da nikad nismo jedno drugome brojali što kupujemo, i da to sigurno neću dozvoliti ni njemu. U ovoj kući nema prebrojavanja šta je tko dobio i zašto! Na nama je da procijenimo što se mora, što može, a što ne, da u toj procjeni možemo pogriješiti, ali ne želim ga čut da prebrojava šta smo sebi kupili. Nakon toga se suzdržavao bar od primjedbi te vrste. 
Počeo je davat podcjenjivačke primjedbe na sve što imamo i radimo. Televizor je loš, mobitel koma, auto čista sramota, i ako mislimo da smo tako pametni zašto si ne kupimo bolje stvari. Moram reći da za to smatram donekle krivim starce njegovih frendova malih snobića, jer dobar dio njih kupuje klincima bezrazložno skupe stvari. (Naš je dobio mobitel tek kad je krenuo na treninge izvan naselja, i bio je među zadnjima u razredu - početkom petog razreda.)

Otrežnjenje
Ali to se poklopilo s razdobljem otrežnjenja, pada iz prvotne euforije. Mi smo znali da će tako nešto uslijediti, a teško nam je palo. On nije znao, a nitko mu to nije mogao reći. Podsjeća me to na naslov knjige "Sada kada sam se udala, zašto sve nije dobro?" On je od posvojenja puno očekivao, dosta je i dobio, ali sigurno ne sve. A puno je izgubio: život u prisnom gradu, bliski 
kontakt s braćom, prijatelje, poznatu školu. 
Neki su ljudi iz naše okoline govorili kako je malom pala sjekira u med, i je li on svjesan kako mu je s nama dobro. Nisu ni pazili može li ih on čuti, a mogu reć da ima uši ko radare. Oni nisu vidjeli razloge zbog kojih bi njemu moglo biti loše. U situaciji u kojoj smo se našli, zbunjeni, ne baš sretni i ne znajući kako pomoći klincu da prebrodi to razdoblje, samo su nam takvi komentari falili.

Nezadovoljiv
Poticali smo ga da štedi, za dio džeparca stavljen na knjižicu dodavali smo 10%. Ali kako tehnika brzo pojeftinjuje, što god bi kupio, koji mjesec kasnije za iste se novce moglo kupiti nešto bolje. Ili bi prijatelj nešto kasnije kupio istu stvar za manje novce. To ga je silno ljutilo, bio je nesretan, obeshrabren u štednji. Neke stvari smo mu dokupljivali, on uštedi dio, mi damo ostatak. Stalno je navodio prijatelje koji dobiju bez štednje, a one druge nije spominjao.
Htio je hiljadu stvari, svaka koju nije mogao dobiti činila mu se izvorom najveće sreće. Sve što je imao bilo je bezveze. Nikakvi racionalni argumenti nisu ga mogli navesti da počne drukčije gledati. Bio je nezadovoljiv.

Da barem i jedva čekam
Stalno je govorio "Da barem" i "Jedva čekam". Na početku školske godine jedva je čekao Božić, pred Božić Novu godinu, tada već proljetno ferje, pred Uskrs ljetno ferje. Na moru je jedva čekao povratak i posjet buraza, kad se vratio sljedeće ferje i more. Pokušavali smo ga navesti da uživa u onome što se zbiva sad, da se ne unese sav u to što će doći. Ali čim se primakla čekana prigoda, zamijenila ju je sljedeća. Isto je vrijedilo i za stvari. Također je žalio što nema mogućnost vraćanja kroz vrijeme, napredovanja kroz vrijeme, što nije silno bogat i nema posebne moći. 
U vezi s neostvarivim željama, ja sam tada često poželjela da mogu leć i ne budit se otprilike do njegove dvadesete godine.  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Vlvl, ti si divna osoba  :Heart:  
A imaš i smisla za humor



> U vezi s neostvarivim željama, ja sam tada često poželjela da mogu leć i ne budit se otprilike do njegove dvadesete godine.


  :No-no:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Neki su ljudi iz naše okoline govorili kako je malom pala sjekira u med, i je li on svjesan kako mu je s nama dobro.


I ja sam to milijun puta čula. Kad mi netko spomene tu rečenicu para mi šiklja kroz uši pod punim pritiskom.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Neki su ljudi iz naše okoline govorili kako je malom pala sjekira u med, i je li on svjesan kako mu je s nama dobro.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I ja sam to milijun puta čula. Kad mi netko spomene tu rečenicu para mi šiklja kroz uši pod punim pritiskom.


ma joooooj-ma isto,ISTO  i kod nas!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivančica15

i kod nas isto poludim na to  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anett

Vlvl, da samo znaš kako se razveselim svakom tvom javljanju. :D 
Ti bi stvarno trebala napisati knjigu o odgoju tinejdžera. 
Tako realno a opet veselo i zabavno.
Piši nam dalje...  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Ovo mi je teško pisati. Ma ne želim ni misliti o tome. 

Škola
Iako je dobivao u četvrtom razredu dobivao dobre ocjene, ja nisam bila uvjerena da je sve super. Bilo ga je teško dobit da uči dulje vrijeme, brkao je riječi, poneku krivo pročitao. Zabrinula sam se da ima blagi oblik disleksije ili poremećaja pažnje, porazgovarala s učiteljicom, no ona me razuvjeravala: Sve je to normalno za tu dob. Istovremeno je išao na one preglede zbog cijepljenja, s kojih se vratio sa službenim b.o. i neslužbenom porukom da ako je tu netko lud to sam ja, a ne klinac. 
Ali kad došao peti razred, katastrofa. Kakva je to razlika u količini gradiva i pristupu, ne znam zašto im ranije malo ne pojačaju tempo, da ne bude takav šok prelaza. Četvrti je razred bio lagan, a kriteriji ocjenjivanja puno blaži. Cijeli razred je imao problema, posebno dečki. Počele su slabije ocjene, ali to nije bilo ono što me najviše brinulo. Nisam ni mislila da su sve ranije petice objektivne.

Sa zla na gore
Nego odnos prema školi. Stalno je tvrdio da ne mora učiti, sve do zadnjeg dana ili večeri. U nedelju navečer saznavali smo da u ponedjeljak ujutro ima kontrolnu, nakon što je cijeli vikend proveo opirući se učenju. Znao je vikati, plakati, duriti se, a kad bismo ga posjeli za knjigu kao da je imao oklop - oklop preko očiju, ušiju i mozga, koji nije dozvoljavao pristup informacijama. Nakon cijelog vikenda u kojem se učilo dva sata, mi smo bili iscrpljeni, a on nesretan, kao da smo učili puna dva dana. 
Raspoloženje prema znanju, gradivu i njegovom učenju kretalo mu se u dva ekstrema: To je lako, sve znam i ne trebam učiti, ili To je strašno teško i ja to nisam u stanju naučiti. Bio je pogođen gubitkom statusa odličnog učenika, iako to ne bi priznao. Stalno je bio obeshrabren. Govorio da mrzi školu, da je škola glupost, lako nama što ne moramo više u školu. Ni tu argumenti nisu pomagali: da smo mi svojih ohoho škola završili, i da se i dalje školujemo. 
Prošli smo sve: od nagovaranja, preko tjeranja na učenje, vikanja do kazni, od pričanja poučnih priča do zbijanja šala, crtali smo, radili modele, kupovali dječje enciklopedije, mjerili i vagali. Nije išlo na bolje. Isključili smo televizor i izvadili disk iz kompjutera, na kao kaznu nago da smanjimo napast. Mali je to doživio samo kao kaznu. I mi smo bili obeshrabreni, nesretni i iscrpljeni.

Smrznuti osjećaji?
Onda sam slučajno, tražeći pomoć u vježbama koncentracije, naišla na jednu pedagogicu koja je držala radionice, i koja mi je nakon obrade ozbiljno saopćila da je mali u dubokom bedu, da koncentracija nije uzrok nego posljedica, jer on u sebi ima nerazriješenih osjećaja, posebno ljutnje koju se kroz dulje vrijeme nije usudio iskazivati, ali i žalosti koju je zatomljivao. Upotrijebila je izraz zamrznuti osjećaji. Da on to mora kroz terapiju razriješiti da bi mogao napredovati. I tako smo sprašili malca na terapiju. 
U početku je bilo ok, ali brzo se počeo opirati. Ja sam možda pogriješila (a možda i nisam) što sam mu rekla o čemu se radi, strašno sam loša u laganju i prešućivanju. Istovremeno smo mi odradili školu roditeljstva.  Nama je žena rekla da što se učenja tiče, sve pustimo. Da ga ni ne gledamo. U mojim podijeljenim osjećajima prema njoj i terapiji, ostajem joj duboko zahvalna što nas je spriječila da kuću pretvorimo u zatvor za učenje. 

Dvojbe
Ona je sama sebe jako preozbiljno shvatila - to moj dragi kaže o njoj. Ja ne znam što bih mislila. Činjenica je da je ona jedina od svih ljudi na ovom svijetu, uprla prstom u ono što se i meni činilo kao problem. Međutim, igrala je na kartu zastrašivanja, sa mnom i s drugim roditeljima. Mali vam je rizičan za ovo i ono ako se to sad kad je zadnji tren ne odradi kako treba, onda .... Mrzim i ne podnosim zastrašivanje, mogu mu podleći, ali ga i dalje ne podnosim.
Sad biste mogli reći da smo mogli potražiti drugo mišljenje, treće, terapeuta nama više po volji. Je, možda možete svoje vlastito dijete vodati od doktora do specijalista, od pedagoga do psihologa i govorit da je to za njegovo dobro. Posvojenom djetetu nisam to mogla napraviti. Svaki daljnji korak suviše bi ličio na našu želju da popravimo dijete, jer nam ono nije dovoljno dobro. Druga stvar da sam imala čvrste razloge, ali sve je to bilo maglovito, neuhvatljivo, sumnja... 
I tako smo, uz pristojnu lovu, polako napredovali. Ali kako malac nije htio na terapiju, a suprug ga je podržavao (Možda nam je u počletku pomogla, ali ...), mali je od šestog razreda išao samo na radionice s drugom djecom. Ja sam istovremeno gulila radionicu za roditelje, iz solidarnosti. Bez riječi smo se složili da je to dosta, i s početkom sedmog razreda nismo nastavili.

----------


## ina33

Hvala opet, vlvl. I, kako sad ide, napisala si da ste u dobroj fazi?

----------


## majoslava

Jako zanimljiva prica o preuzimanju na sebe starije dijete!

Ako izraz prica nije pomalo drzak, buduci da se radi o stvarnom zivotu  :Smile:  

Imam cetvero djece od kojih je jedno usvojeno, iz Azije kao beba.

Djeca daju dinamiku zivotu, zar ne? 
 :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

Majoslava  :Naklon:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Smrznuti osjećaji? 
> Onda sam slučajno, tražeći pomoć u vježbama koncentracije, naišla na jednu pedagogicu koja je držala radionice, i koja mi je nakon obrade ozbiljno saopćila da je mali u dubokom bedu, da koncentracija nije uzrok nego posljedica, jer on u sebi ima nerazriješenih osjećaja, posebno ljutnje koju se kroz dulje vrijeme nije usudio iskazivati, ali i žalosti koju je zatomljivao. Upotrijebila je izraz zamrznuti osjećaji.


Vlvl, ovo me najviše zanima. Jesu li ti zamrznuti osjećaji bili vezani uz posvojenje, udomiteljstvo i raspad njegove prve obitelji? Misliš li da se možda nije usudio razgovarati s vama o tome što ga muči ili ste vi izbjegavali neke teme ili je to naprosto bilo tako i nije moglo biti odrađeno drugačije. 

Ja imam puno iskustava sa svojim sinom o reakcijama na sve ono što se tiče njegovog porijekla i biološke obitelji, posvojenja i odnosa s nama/prema nama. Mi smo o tim temama uvijek potpuno otvoreno razgovarali, on je smio sve pitati, pa i pitanja neugodna za nas. I ne čekamo njegova pitanja, nego ako nam dođe, ako mislimo da je potrebno i sami govorimo o posvojenju općenito i o našem konkretnom slučaju. No, ono što ne znam (a nadam se da ću iskusiti, jer želim još jedno dijete) je koliko se ta naša situacija razlikuje od one kad je dijete posvojeno kao veće. Tvoj sin je imao vrlo specifičnu prošlost, jer mislim da većina djece koja su posvojena starija nije rasla u vlastitoj obitelji nego u domu ili udomiteljskoj obitelji. Tvoj sin po tome nije tipičan, ali se ipak može vrlo mnogo naučiti o posvajanju starije djece iz tvojih detaljnih i lucidnih zapažanja o njegovoj prilagodbi i problemima. 

Sviđa mi se jako što vidim da ni u najtežim fazama niste postali pesimistični i niste dizali ruke od njega. Po svemu se vidi da ste ljudi pozitivne energije koji ne jadikuju nego traže najučinkovitija rješenja.

----------


## gejsha

Vlvl   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Zdenka2, ja sam shvatila da su se ti zamrznuti osjećaji vukli još iz vremena majčine smrti, ili od prije. Bio je malo dijete u siromašnoj obitelji s bolesnom majkom, bez mogućnosti utjecaja na razvoj događaja - to je dovoljno da izazove strah, tugu, ljutnju kod svakoga. Njegova dobrota i suosjećajnost su mogli biti dodatni razlozi da pokuša sve to zatomiti u sebi. A onda smrt majke, pa dva mjeseca preživljavanja u roditeljskoj kući, pa udomiteljska obitelj za njega i buraza. Njihovi su udomitelji bili stariji, gospođa počela poboljevati, ostala udomljena djeca iz te kuće otišla rođacima, pa je postojala mogućnost da ih centar prebaci u neku drugu udomiteljsku obitelj. To su sve dodatni razlozi za strah i nesigurnost. 
Pa nagovaranje na posvajanje, na koje je pristao s tko zna kakvim nadama. Frustracija onog bezuspješnog pokušaja. I onda mi, naizgled hiljadu milja od njemu poznate situacije. Možda se nadao mnogo boljim financijama, ili zanimljivijim roditeljima, ili bar popustljivijima. Trudio se prilagoditi, trudio se da mu bude dobro, ali nije mu bilo dobro. 
A mi smo naivno mislili da on nije posebno traumatizirano dijete, jer nije bio zlostavljan ni zanemaren, "samo" mu je majka umrla.  

I mi smo bili otvoreni za razgovor, u početku ga poticali koliko smo se usudili. Koliko god su nam neke teme bile teške, trudili smo se davati iskrene odgovore. Kad smo nečim ostali zbunjeni, dozvolili smo da se to vidi. U našim je razgovorima bilo puno ne znam, mislim, vjerujem, nadam se, pokušat ću i moram razmisliti. I uz sve to stalno smo ponavljali da se može osloniti na nas, da nam može vjerovati, da ćemo mu uvijek biti potpora. 
Ali on se tako lako obeshrabrivao. U početku je primao sve sa može, šutio o svojim željama, a kasnije kad smo mu ponešto odbili, možda se razočarao u nama. Osim toga čuo je što je htio čuti: naš možda protumačio je kao da, ili je od danas do sutra zaboravio da je tu bio i neki ako, pa nas je stalno optuživao za neispunjena obećanja - a znao je da je nama jako stalo da ne dajemo obećanja koja nećemo ispuniti.
Tada bi nam bila dobro došla nekakva savjetodavna pomoć, neka treća strana koja bi uočila probleme prije nas i uprla prstom u njih. 

Bila je samo jedna potpuno zaobiđena tema, ne bih rekla tema nego misao. Nismo je izrekli nikada, ni on ni mi. On je znao gdje nam je bolna točka i često je, ponekad tjednima nakon posjete svojima, nabrajao što je sve tamo bolje, često u svađi s nama. Ali nikada nije, ni u svađi i plaču, rekao da mu je žao što je pristao doći nama. Nismo znali trebamo li zbog toga biti sretni, ili to shvatiti kao dodatni izraz nesigurnosti. Niti smo mi to potezali - nikad mu nismo ni natuknuli da je sam odabrao i sad je tu gdje je. 
Ali mi smo bili jako svjesni toga da jest on u jednom trenutku morao reći da pristaje, i da je to vjerojatno dodatni teret na hrpi njegove odgovornosti. U periodima nezadovoljstva sigurno mu je i to padalo na pamet. Da li se pitao bi li mu bilo bolje da je ostao s bratom kod udomitelja? Ili da je možda trebao čekati neke ful-kul roditelje? 

Znao nam je reći da smo škrti, da nismo ničim zadovoljni, da smo puni zahtjeva. U svađi bi viknuo "Zašto ste me onda posvojili?" i mi smo kako smo znali i umjeli objašnjavali da smo ga posvojili jer smo htjeli da nama i njemu bude bolje. Da mu želimo pomoći da ima više mogućnosti izbora kad odraste. Da nam je posao da se brinemo o njemu, da pazimo na školski uspjeh, navike, obaveze... Da nam je važna njegova buduća sreća, ali nismo ostvarili cilj ako on sada i ovdje bude nesretan. A on je otpuhivao "Ma da" i "Moš mislit".
Nismo ni mi uvijek odgovarali visokim zahtjeve kakve smo pred njega postavljali. Sjećam se da mi je rekao "Govorila si da slobodno izražavam svoje osjećaje, a sad mi kažeš: Nemoj se ljutiti, nemoj vikati". Ili: "Čim dođem na vrata vi mi nešto prigovorite." A to je neko vrijeme bila istina. Onda smo se trudili da prigovore na uobičajene teme (razbucan krevet, cipele pred vratima, nenatopljena šalica od mlijeka, takve stvari) odgodimo neko vrijeme, i da ih izričemo šaljivim tonom. Ni to nije bilo dosta: tražio je da primijetimo sve što je napravio "Jeste vidjeli danas moju sobu?" Ili "Ja sam danas sve napravio, a vi..." 
Iako smo ga hvalili od početka, putem smo shvatili da pohvala nikad dosta.

----------


## ina33

Draga vlvl, neizrecivo ti hvala. Ja osobno mislim da ste vi napravili maskimalno što ste mogli, a neka pitanja će uvijek ostati jer je ipak situacija specifična. Koliko god da je specifična, u tinejdžerskoj dobi sva djeca imaju tendenciju preispitivati svoje roditelje i kritizirati ih (sjećam se sebe kako sam mislila da mi je mama npr. a evo reći ću iskreno - glupa - da mi je otac primitivac, i sigurno sam tako reagirala više puta, a par puta sam mislila da mi je bar moja teta moja mama itd.). Pritom nisu glupi, nisu primitivni... I ne mislim da sam po tome bila nešto ja specifična.

----------


## čokolada

Vlv, čitam i printam - toliko mi je sve ovo vrijedno   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Vlv, čitam i printam - toliko mi je sve ovo vrijedno


I ja isto. I prosljeđujem MM.

----------


## ina33

I ja, i ja, podrazumijeva se  :D . Jedva čekam da se MM vrati s puta pa da mu pokažem. Još jednom od srca ti hvala!

----------


## Vlvl

Svjesna sam ja da ovi izljevi ljubaznosti i dobrog raspoloženja nisu rezervirani za roditelje posvojene djece, kao ni problemi s učenjem. Nisu nas oni uzrujavali sami po sebi. (Vraga nisu, znali smo bit totalno izbačeni iz takta, željni vlastoručnog davljenja djeteta.) Nego smo se za svaku takvu epizodu brinuli da li je pokazatelj nekih još gorih stvari. Noću smo znali ležat u krevetu i tražit jedan od drugog uvjeravanja da će sve biti dobro. "Valjda će s tim malim bit sve u redu." Uzdah: "Valjda." ili "Hoće li on izrasti u sretnog čovjeka?" "Nadam se." Pauza. "Ne znam." 
A opet, koji roditelji mogu biti sigurni u te stvari?
Ali nekako, s obzirom da smo otvorenih očiju ušli u taj dijete-roditelji aranžman, nadali smo se da će nas neki problemi mimoić. Znate ono, mi smo pametni, načitani, suosjećajni, dat ćemo si truda - ma, mi smo naprosto super. 

Stvarno mi je u to vrijeme falila nekakva služba pomoći. Netko tko bi nam znao reći ide li nam dobro, jesmo li na pravom putu, što su očekivani problemi i jesu li se pojavili znakovi za uzbunu. Da li je to što nas muči tipično za posvojenu djecu, za svu djecu, ili jako čudno i zabrinjavajuće. 
Ovako, napikavali smo u mraku i radili najbolje što smo znali. Nadali smo se da je naše najbolje dovoljno dobro. 

Pokušali smo u dijete prečicom ulit znanje i spoznaje do kojih smo mi sami došli težim putem, učeći na svojim greškama. Imali smo silnu želju da mu ušparamo bar neku muku. Ali ne ide to tako. 
Pokušavali smo ga naučit pristojnom načinu prepirke, one stvari koje se odnedavno vuku po hrpi knjiga: ja-rečenice, bez izraza ti uvijek i ti nikad, bez skretanja s teme, bez vrijeđanja. Također smo ga nagovarali da kad nešto kaže, to ne povuće, nego objasni. Ali razgovori, a posebno svađe, nisu baš napredovali.
 "Pa da, kad ste vi glupi" "Pripazi na jezičinu!" "Šta je tebi, samo sam rekao da je to glupo." ili
"Vi uvijek mrmlj-mrmlj-mrlj" "Molim?" "Ništa." "Molim te ponovi što si rekao." "Neću. Vi nikad ne slušate."

Ali s trgovanjem poslovima išlo je bolje. To trgovanje poslovima (naš izraz, iako bi bolji bio razmjena) kao princip raspodjele nepoželjnih kućanskih poslova službenicama iz centra za vrijeme obrade činilo se jako čudno, stalno su se pitanjima vraćale na to.
Sad smo pokušali malog uključit u šemu. Uskoro smo shvatili da je sve što dogovorimo da on uradi sutra ili drugi tjedan prilično problematično. A nismo mogli samo reći npr. da pospremi stol, jer je odgovor bio "Zašto ja?" Počeli smo sve poslove najavljivati u trojkama: ja ću oprati suđe, ti odi u dućan, a mali će pospremit stol. Ako bi se pobunio, mogao je birati između druge dvije varijante. 

Jako smo se veselili kad je taj princip usluge za uslugu počeo sam primjenjivati. Ponudio bi da nešto napravi, da može dulje biti na kompjuteru, i slično. Počeo je pregovarati o stvarima koje smo mu ranije odbili. To smo smatrali velikim napretkom. Kad je prvi put došao s takvom ponudom u obliku "ako bih ja ovo, da li biste vi ipak razmislili o onom" umjesto onih vi nikad, vi škrti, mrmlj-mrmlj, trk u sobu i tresak vratima - osjećali smo takvu sreću, postignuće, ponos i ganuće kao da je u najmanju ruku diplomirao. Čim je izašao iz sobe samo smo se gledali smijuljeći se. Vau!

----------


## AdioMare

> Počeli smo sve poslove najavljivati u trojkama: ja ću oprati suđe, ti odi u dućan, a mali će pospremit stol. Ako bi se pobunio, mogao je birati između druge dvije varijante.


Ovo je odlično. Dala si mi dobru ideju. 
A ovo je i mene ganulo:



> Kad je prvi put došao s takvom ponudom u obliku "ako bih ja ovo, da li biste vi ipak razmislili o onom" umjesto onih vi nikad, vi škrti, mrmlj-mrmlj, trk u sobu i tresak vratima - osjećali smo takvu sreću, postignuće, ponos i ganuće kao da je u najmanju ruku diplomirao. Čim je izašao iz sobe samo smo se gledali smijuljeći se.


  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Vlvl, kako pišeš...čitam tvoje tekstove sa suzama ...  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Ovako gledajući unazad, vidi se kako su stvari napredovale. Dok je trajalo, bilo je puno teže, često nismo znali u kojem smjeru idemo. 
Do faze pregovaranja nismo lako došli. Mali se redovito ljutio kad smo nešto odbili. Onda smo objašnjavali da to nije najbolji način, i nagovarali ga da pregovara. Kad je zatim počeo pregovarati, a mi opet odbili, tada se još više naljutio i uvrijedio, kao da smo ga prevarili. "Rekli ste da moram pokušati, a vi mi opet ne date." Tumačili smo da nije bit pregovora svaki put dobiti što se želi, ali da će na taj način barem svaki peti put nešto postići. U najmanju ruku mi ćemo biti dobre volje i prijemčiviji nego nakon vike i lupanja vratima. 

Poboljšanje
Poboljšanje se i u školi polako primijetilo, manje na ocjenama više u pristupu. U šestom razredu nije bilo ili je bilo manje cike i vriske na spomen učenja. Kad bismo rekli "Trebao bi sada ići učiti" on bi odgovorio "Znam, idem" ili "Budem za pola sata" a onda za pola sata ili nešto više bez podsjećanja krenuo učiti. 
To nam je bilo veliko olakšanje. Iako su ocjene i dalje bile šarene, iako je završio šesti razred i sad prvo polugodište sedmog s prosjekom na knap za četvorku, dakle isto kao i peti razred - uopće ne mogu opisati kakva je ta promjena i koliko smo mi mirniji.
I dalje smo tu negdje. Ne hrli sam učiti, ali ga ne treba podsjećati na pisanje zadaća. Kontrolne obično najavi dovoljno ranije. Još uvijek zna tvrditi da ne mora ništa učiti, što u prijevodu znači: za sutra i preksutra nitko nije najavio kontrolnu ni ispitivanje. 

Odgađanje
Od početka zapravo imamo problema s odgađanjem. Znam da to nije nikakva posebnost posvojene djece. (Majka mojih nećaka kaže da mrzi njihovo Samo malo.) Ne znam jesmo li mi u samom početku mogli više poraditi na tome. Dopuštali smo da Sad ću i Odmah potraju minutama i nismo kažnjavali nedolazak. Osim toga mali je imao jako slabu sposobnost "odgađanja nagrade" - ugodne stvari obavljao je odmah, a neugodne odgađao do zadnjeg roka. Kad smo nudili mogućnost izbora, izabrao bi učenje ili drugi posao za pola sata, kasnije, sutra, a kad bi stiglo sutra opet se znao svaditi, tvrditi da ne mora učiti. Ipak, i to je sad bolje. 

Razmatranja o važnosti školskog uspjeha
Malo sam zbunjena u vezi sa školom i ocjenama. Navikla sam misliti da više škole daje veći izbor pri biranju posla, a bolje ocjene omogućuju izbor srednje škole. Ipak, svjesna sam da nisu svi fakultetski obrazovani ljudi zaposleni u struci, niti sretni kao takvi. Isto tako, među onima koji imaju nižu spremu, ili su upisali školu koja nije bila njihov prvi izbor, ima mnogo sretnih i općenito uspješnih ljudi. 
S druge strane, škole tek počinju učiti djecu vještinama koje su im potrebne: komunikaciji, nenasilnom rješavanju problema, timskom radu - uglavnom kroz posebne grupe, a ne u sklopu nastave. To se najčešće ne ocjenjuje. U školskom programu nema mjesta za obične vježbe koncentracije i druge metode za lakše učenje i bolje pamćenje. 
U svemu tome što da rade roditelji djeteta kojem učenje ne ide lako samo od sebe. Razrednica kaže: "Stisnite ih, to je za njihovo dobro." Kako znati do koje mjere smijemo stisnuti, a da to još uvijek bude za njihovo dobro? Ne želim postići da dijete ima dobre ocjene, a bude ubijeno u pojam. 
Komplatan odgoj podsjeća me na pecanje: malo pritegni, malo popusti.

----------


## Vlvl

Evo, stigla sam pred kraj ove maratonske storije. Još ću ubacivati ponešto, kako mi padne na pamet. 

Na što moramo paziti
- Osjetljiv je na laži, zaobilaženje istine i manipulaciju. Najbolje je ne pokušavati. Ako mu nešto ne želimo reći, a pita, odgovorimo s "Ne moraš ti sve znati". Tako pokazujemo (bar se nadamo) da se ne mora bojati da ćemo ga smuljati, jer kad nećemo nešto reći to ne krijemo. 
- S druge strane, on sam pokušava često manipulirati nama. Uglavnom se nedamo musati, i tražimo da jasno kaže što hoće ili neće i zašto, a ne da nabraja čudne razloge. Uglavnom. Kad nam je sinak imao dvanaest godina, znala sam govoriti da mi imamo dvije godine roditeljskog staža, a on ima dvanaest godina djetinjskog staža, pa vidite tko se može bolje snaći.
- Ako ne želimo da nešto čuje, najbolje je o tome razgovarati kad nije u stanu. 
- Mnogo više voli odraditi posao, ili dio posla, nego pomagati nama. Koliko možemo tu mu izlazimo u susret.
- Ako nasluti da tražimo njegovu pomoć samo iz pedagoških razloga, strašno se opire. Ako vidi ili ga uvjerimo da je pomoć stvarno potrebna, ili da se radi o pravednoj raspodjeli posla, onda se puno manje buni. 
- Poslove (osim redovitih, tipa suđe od doručka) i obaveze poput obiteljskih posjeta moramo najaviti ranije. 
- Poželjno je da čujemo i upamtimo što nam govori. Ako usput spomene vrijeme treninga, školu u kojoj će biti utakmica i slično, a mi ne čujemo ili zaboravimo, tad se ljuti da nikad ne slušamo. 
- Naše bavljenje njime, upute, briga i provjere prilično ga zagnjavljuju. Usprkos tome, voli vidjeti da se oko njega trudimo i pokazujemo brigu. 

Nova generacija 
Morali smo se naviknuti još na nešto: naš je sinak tipičan predstavnik svoje generacije, za koju godine i položaj ne predstavljaju autoritet po sebi. Svakog procjenjuje po onome što taj sada radi i kakav je, a ne po ranijim zaslugama. Roditelji, rodbina, učitelji, susjedi... nitko nije povlašten. Tako i mi svoj autoritet i kompetenciju moramo gotovo neprestano dokazivati. Drago mi je da mogu reći da ima stanovitu blagost i razumijevanje kod (pr)ocjenjivanja starih ljudi. 
Od kada je s nama, drugim očima gledam na svu djecu, posebno svoje nećake. Ono što sam nekad smatrala isključivo bezobrazlukom, sada vidim drugačije. Oni naprosto ne doživljavaju kao svetu istinu ono što odrasli ljudi  kažu, već sve iznova propituju. Više ili manje (obično manje) ljubazno i taktično.
I još se po nečemu ovi novi klinci jako razlikuju od nas u toj dobi: zanima ih politika. Da ih pitate rekli bi da ih ne zanima i da je to dosadno, ali ipak znaju  što se u svijetu i zemlji zbiva. U skladu s dobi i mogućnostima: načuju nešto, pola krivo shvate, pola ne razumiju, pa onda rade konstrukcije. Ipak mi je taj interes neobičan. Ajde senzacionalne stvari poput terorista ili ptičje gripe, ali rad trgovina nedeljom i porodiljna naknada? Mislim, ja sam u dobi od 10 godina znala da je politika ono dosadno o čemu nerazumljivo govori striček u odijelu na TV nakon crtića. Nisam u napasti pomisliti da je naše dijete posebno osviješteno u tom pogledu, jer čujem da o tome pričaju i njegovi prijatelji. 

Kako se nadopunjujemo
Mi smo spori i temeljiti, a naše drago dijete je jedan brzić. Ponekad hoćemo iskočiti iz kože jedni zbog drugih, ali uglavnom vjerujem da smo si baš trebali takvi: mi njemu da ga malo primirimo, on nama da ne utonemo u učmalost. Netko je gore napisao da djeca unose dinamiku u život, i to je sušta istina.
Inače ljudi često kažu da nam je malac sličan, po bojama više meni, samo smo mi debeli, a on mršav. Zgodno je da je u početku imao glas sličan mome, preko telefona su nas teško razlikovali, a sada je više brundav na supruga. 

Što mi fali 
Evo, kada mi fali što nije došao ranije: 
- Došao je malo prekasno da stvarno uživa u svim onim sitnicama vezanim uz praznike. U početku se možda nije još snašao, ili je bio nostalgičan, a poslije mu je to sve bilo već pomalo bezveze. 
- Zbog uvođenja u kuhanje - ja bih ga odmalena držala u kuhinji, ali kad je došao već je bio veliki dečko i prilično se opirao kuhinjskim poslovima. Nažalost, nemamo baš vremena za učenje kuhanja, ali kad želimo da se sinak uključi u kuhanje, onda mora kuhat moj suprug, da pokaže da je i to muški posao.
- Zbog crtanja - nije baš ljubitelj crtanja, a ja mislim da je mogao naučiti s guštom crtati da je došao ranije. 
- Zbog bicikliranja i planinarenja - to mu je dosadno i bezveze.
- Svaki put kad na obiteljskom okupljanju gledamo dijače iz ranijih vremena. Sjetim se kako nam je bilo i koliko bi nam bilo ljepše da je tada bio s nama.

----------


## nevena

Vlvl hvala ti na ovako detaljnoj i iskrenoj prici. i nama koji nemamo posvojenu djecu nego svoju ovo je vise nego korisno   :Love:  

nisam mogla odoljeti a da ne napisem koju rjec

----------


## ina33

Vlvl, nemam ti što reći nego opet jedno te isto - od srca hvala. Bojim se da nam ne nestaneš ako ti se ne javljamo   :Embarassed: . Ovo je malo one-way komunikacija, ali evo da te motiviram još dodatno sa vritualnom "skicom" tvoje željne čitalačke publiku iza ovog našeg virtualnog user interfacea  :Smile: .

----------


## Anett

Baš sam se rastužila kad si rekla da si pri kraju.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Nemoj prestati pisati. Kad god ti nešto padne na pamet, piši...
Tvoja iskustva su dragocjena, ne samo roditeljima veće posvojene djece već svim roditeljima.

----------


## ornela_m

Vlvl, pratila sam i pratim ovu temu s posebnim uzbudjenjem, u trenucima vremenske stiske povirila bih samo na nju da vidim ima li novih nastavaka. Mada je otvorena s namjerom da ohrabri parove na usvajanje starije djece, moj dozivljaj je da je ona zapravo univerzalna.

Prekrasno mi je citati kako funkcionira vasa zajednica, kako pristupate problemima, zivotu uopce, kako lijep odnos imate ti i tvoj muz, a samim tim i zdrav temelj za omoguciti jendom bicu da bude sretno koliko je to god do vas. Tvoja percepcija vaseg sina, vaseg odnosa i svega sto se dogadja, duboko je inspirativna na svim razinama i mislim da je ovo puno manje tema o posvajanju, a puno vise o roditeljstvu opcenito.

Hvala sto si ovo podijelila sa nama.

----------


## anchie76

Jako mi je drago citati te VlVl   :Heart:  

Nesto mi je palo na pamet citajuci ovo:




> Svakog procjenjuje po onome što taj sada radi i kakav je, a ne po ranijim zaslugama. Roditelji, rodbina, učitelji, susjedi... nitko nije povlašten. Tako i mi svoj autoritet i kompetenciju moramo gotovo neprestano dokazivati.


Citajuci Jesper Juula ("vase kompetentno dijete" i "ovo sam ja tko si ti"), naletila sam na jedan dio koji mi je bio poprilicno zanimljiv.  Pricao je o tome kad se roditelji rastanu i ozene za nekog drugog i odnosu djeteta prema tom drugom.  Uglavnom klinci odbijaju slusati savjete tog "novog roditelja", a taj "novi roditelj" bi obicno zelio sto vise sujelovati u odgoju i aktivno se bacaju u ulogu roditelja.  Kaze Jesper da to bas ne moze tako, da su primarni roditelji jedini koji bezuvjetno (neznam koju drugu rijec bi upotrijebila) mogu biti autoritet, a da ti "novi roditelji" moraju "zasluziti" biti roditelji.  To "zasluziti" je namjerno pod navodnicima, jer to u biti znaci da dijete mora prvo procjeniti tu osobu jel to osoba kojoj se moze vjerovati da ce znati najbolje za njega, prvo se mora stvoriti prijateljski odnos pun povjerenja i onda tek dolazi ta faza da taj "novi roditelj" moze inzistirati na "odgoju".  (valjda sam ok prepricala   :Embarassed:  )

Tak da, to bi moglo biti jako povezano i s posvajanjem starije djece.

Divno pises, pisi i dalje.  Zaista te je gust citati   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Cure, ono što je stvarno divno to su vaše reakcije. Kad sam započela nisam imala pojma kako će priča narasti, i koliko će je prihvatiti otvorena srca. Mogu samo ponoviti da mi je drago ako moje iskustvo bilo kome pomogne, i kako bih voljela da sam i sama u početku imala od koga učiti, pohvaliti se ili požaliti. 
Ovaj sam cijeli tjedan provela u omami pisanja. Sad ću malo stići sudjelovati i u ostatku foruma. 

Da nastavim to s autoritetom. Ovo sa "zasluživanjem" kod "novih roditelja" jako mi ima smisla. 
Ali primijetili smo još nešto. Na naš ugled u očima djeteta ne utječe isto što utječe na ugled među odraslima. 
Npr. uspjeh i prihvaćenost na poslu tako su apstraktni, da gotovo ne sudjeluju u izgrađivanju slike o nama. Dobra plaća je već bolji kriterij. Pišem tekstove - može proći. Dobijem honorar - ohoho, to nešto vrijedi.
Također, od različitih znanja i vještina koje posjedujemo, obično su one najpraktičnije, gotovo prizemne, te koje donose ugled u dječjem svijetu: nije bitno jesi li u stanju održavati kompletan informacijski sustav firme, nego znaš li "krekati" igricu i oporaviti kompjuter na kojem se klinac igra. Manje je bitno sudjeluješ li u važnom projektu, više znaš li napraviti palačinke. 
Neke stvari nisu suviše bitne samom klincu, ali možda posluže da si digne perje u društvu. Baka je objavila debelu stručnu knjigu - može se spomenuti. Poznaje predsjednika Hazu - koga briga. Poznaje rokera - e, to je već zanimljivo.

----------


## pino

Vivi, uzivam citajuci te, i mislim da je tvoje iskustvo korisno ne samo posvojiteljima nego svim roditeljima. Mene osobno jako brine sto ce se desiti pred i u pubertetu - i posebno, kakav ce utjecaj imati vrsnjaci. Bojim se da ce imati veci utjecaj od nas roditelja. Eto i sad kad razmislim, i na mene su vrsnjaci imali previse utjecaja (a imala sam srecu da oko mene bas i nije bilo snobica). 

To sto kazes da danasnja djeca nemaju bas postovanja za odrasle - zivo se sjecam tih dana/godina 10-16, kad mi je ta razlika izmedju djece i odraslih bila naturivana na nos i kod mene nije imala bas nikakvu tezinu. Tako da i ova generacija (sad mi je 32 godine) nije bas bila jako pokorna  :Smile:   Mozda da se umjesto godina naglasi da je rijec o iskustvu i to poprati argumentima, umjesto neke opcenite tvrdnje. 

Iako nemam iskustva s djecom te dobi, mogu pisati kako je meni bilo u to doba. Tocno se prepoznajem u tvom sineku. Npr. bilo mi je tako blesavo sto je moja mama volila ici u toplice i bilo mi je tako dosadno - a sad mi je to jedna lijepa uspomena. Tocno se sjecam kako sam joj prigovarala na sto trosi lovu i kako se je bila jednom naljutila na mene radi toga. Tocno se sjecam kako nisam puno obracala paznju na njezine komentare i kako sam se izmotavala od poslova. Ali eto sad ju puno vise razumijem i volim i cijenim. Sve dolazi s godinama. 

Nastavi pisati... cekamo nastavke...   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Nisam još spomenula vjeronauk i crkvu

Dok smo još razmišljali o našoj budućoj posvojenoj djeci, imali smo ozbilje dvojbe hoćemo li ih upisivati na vjeronauk itd. Vrtili smo po glavi prednosti i nedostatke i nismo bili mnogo pametniji. 
Međutim, malac je tik prije dolaska imao prvu pričest, što nam je olakšalo izbor. Odlučili smo da ćemo ga gurati do firme, kad je već započeo tim putem. U školi smo ga upisali na vjeronauk. 

Razgovarali smo s njim o tome. Rekli smo mu da smo do svog stanja (ne)vjere došli nakon godina iskustva i promišljanja. Da je njegovo da odluči gdje će se smjestiti kad odraste, i da mora imati vlastiti put do svog životnog uvjerenja. Međutim, da bi imao širu informaciju, želimo da ide na vjeronauk, i u crkvu do krizme. Možda mu je sad svejedno, ali mu kasnije može biti žao, ako propusti redovnim putem doći do krizme.
Rekli smo da u crkvi i na vjeronauku sigurno neće ništa loše naučiti. (Ah, dignu oni meni tlak više puta, ali opet.) Ukazivali na naše ponašanje koje se u mnogočemu podudara s poželjnim ponašanjem vjernika. Tumačili da vjera i religija nisu isto, niti duhovnost i vjera. Nije sve to bilo jednostavno, i svjesni smo da je često bio zbunjen. Zato smo se trudili koliko god možemo biti iskreni u tim najintimnijim stvarima duše. Jednom me pitao "Ti kažeš da nisi vjernik, a govoriš o bogu i o anđelima. Što si ti?" Razmislila sam, pa rekla: "Ja sam čovjek koji traži boga."
Muče i njega pitanja o bogu, i ponekad je čisto dječje bio razočaran što ne može imati dokaze o postojanju tog svijeta. Ili je onako starmalo ciničan: sve je to izmišljeno, i ne može biti istina. 

Malac uglavnom i vjernauk i odlaske u crkvu doživljava kao dodatnu dužnost, koje bi se rado riješio. Ponekad se opire svim silama, kao da će mu past strop crkve na glavu. Rjetko idemo na misu: za Božić, Uskrs, tu i tamo tokom godine. Naravno da tu nismo primjer djetetu. Njega ponekad sprašimo samog, ali sve rjeđe nam to uspjeva. 
Kažem mu neki dan: ali iduće godine, pred firmu, morat ćeš ići redovito u crkvu. Da, kaže on, ali ću onda ići sa svojim frendovima. Žali se, naime, da u crkvu u naselju skoro nitko njegov ne ide. Svi su nedjeljom kod baka i slično.

----------


## Zdenka2

> "Ja sam čovjek koji traži boga."


To nije ništa drugo nego definicija vjernika. 

Mislim da ne biste trebali slati sina u crkvu ako vi ne idete. Nema ništa od toga ako se ne ide zajedno.

----------


## Vlvl

Pa, skužili smo da to baš ne funkcionira. Kad mi se učini da je predugo prošlo od kad je zadnji put bio u crkvi, a ne uspijem ga nagovorit da ode s frendom, onda organiziram raniji polazak u nedeljni posjet svekrvi, tamo je crkva pod prozorom, pa odradimo misu za mlade svi zajedno. Neki s mučeničkim izrazom na licu.   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Vlvl, moj muž je pročitao sve što si napisala; kaže da te puno pozdravlja i da ti skida kapu.

----------


## mama courage

predivno vlvl, hvala ti. 
tebi, tvom suprugu i sinu, sve najbolje   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*Vlvl* predivno pišeš, i samo tako nastavi. Ja ti također skidam kapu.

Iako imam svoje 6-godišnje dijete, mnogo toga sam naučila od tebe.
Sve brige koje muče tebe, brinu i nas "obične roditelje". 

Mislim da bi ovako po podnaslovima trebala cijelu knjigu napisati, a čitali bi je svi roditelji, ne samo roditelji posvojene djece.

Ja imam iskustvo odgoja djeteta, od njenog rođenja, ali još uvijek se često zapitam radimo li suprug i ja sve dobro. 

Tebi i tvojoj obitelji želim svu sreću ovog svijeta.   :Heart:

----------


## NatasaM...

Potpisujem Rene2.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Švrljala sam po forumu i naišla na raspravu zašto posvojitelji malo u medijima govore o posvojenju. Slažem se s onim što su Zdenka2 i Čokolada rekle: razgovor o problemima (pa čak i o našim osjećajima) da, razgovor o samom klincu i slikanje njega ne. Iako sam ovdje napisala puno toga, ovo je ipak forum za zainteresirane, nije isto kao s časopisom gdje sliku i podatke može vidjeti i klinca prepoznati svaka osoba u prolazu. 
Ali pala mi je na pamet jedna zgodna stvar, koju nisam spomenula. 

Kako je bilo sa susjedima
Kad smo doselili u ovaj stan, stubište je imalo otprilike trećinu starih ljudi i trećinu podstanara, ljudi naše dobi relativno malo. Ovi stariji, većinom stanovnici zgrade više desetljeća, uočili su nas kao nove, i u liftu uz pozdrav pitali u kojem smo stanu, od kud smo došli i imamo li djecu. Na ovo zadnje smo uz smješak odgovarali Još ne. 
Inače nismo baš poticali dijeljenje privatnosti sa susjedima, naši kontakti nisu išli puno dalje od pozdrava u prolazu. 
Kad je trebao doći malac, porazgovarali smo s jednim od susjeda s kojim smo se povremeno podružili, a ima klince nešto mlađe od našeg. Zamolili smo da se malac može, ako bude potrebe dok se sam ne snađe, koji put poigrati s njegovima. Susjed je rado pristao, ali nije trebalo, jer je malac odmah krenuo u školu i počeo se družiti sa svojima iz razreda, i s još nekoliko koji su u isto vrijeme išli u istom smjeru. Taj je susjed rođen ovdje, ali nemam dojam da je išta prisniji sa starosjediocima od nas, i iskreno sumnjam da je ikome rekao išta o posvojenju. 
I tako, nakon dvije i pol godine provedene u stubištu s 25 stanova (mislim, nije Mamutica) počnemo se mi odjednom voziti utroje u liftu, i dalje samo razmjenjujemo pozdrave, a stariji susjedi komentiraju kako je naš sin pristojan. Nije nas nikad nitko pitao od kud nam dijete. Ni jednom. Jesu li zaključili da je posvojen, ili možda dijete nekog od nas iz ranijeg braka, ne znam. Sumnjam da nisu primijetili dečka od 10 godina koji se odjednom stvorio u stubištu, u kojem je do tada bilo samo troje djece, sva mlađa od njega. Isto tako ne vjerujem da ih nije zanimalo, jer neki od tih susjeda su jako druželjubivi i radoznali. 
Na kraju smo zaključili da smo mi valjda već prije uspjeli ostaviti dojam nekakvih   :Mad:  strogih ljudi s kojima se ne može fino razgovarati, i bolje ih je ništa ne pitati. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Vlvl

Da, možda ovo nisam dovoljno naglasila. Sjećate se kako nam se činilo bolje pustiti da završi školska godina, prije nego klinca preselimo? Ali smo onda vidjeli da ga podijeljeni život na vikend ovdje i radni tjedan ondje samo rastrzava, pa smo ubrzali posvojenje i mali je prešao nama nakon proljetnog školskog ferja. 
Pokazalo se da je to dobro iz jednog drugog razloga: stigao se upoznati s društvom iz razreda, i kad je počelo ljetno ferje imao se s kime družiti. U našem kvartu to je dosta bitno, jer gustoća djece nije tolika da dijete samo izađe pred zgradu i već ima društvo. Vjerujem da bi mu bilo teže uklopiti se da je doselio nakon kraja školske godine, i da bi proveo dosta usamljeno ljeto.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi živimo u manjoj zgradi, 12 stanova - živjeli smo tamo 3 godine prije nego smo dobili M. Kad smo ga dobili, svi su nas pitali. Prvo susjeda koja stanuje ispod nas - kupili smo mali poplunić koji mi je pao na njezin balkon. Otišla sam po to, a ona me je konspirativno pitala: Kaj bu nekaj? Odmah smo joj rekli kaj je na stvari. Kad smo ga dobili druga susjeda nas je srela na ulici i pitala: Smijem ja pitati, a koga vi to nosite? Meni je super kad me ljudi pitaju i ne ponašaju se kao da nisu ništa primijetili. Kad je M. došao skoro svi susjedi su ga došli posjetiti. Jedni od njih imaju djevojčicu mjesec dana mlađu od M. s kojom je on praktički odrastao. Ona mu je kao sestrica. Pri ruci su si, stalno cirkuliraju između njezinog i našeg stana, svakodnevno se druže. Prvi susjedi su imali velike dečke - jedan od njih nam se stalno nudio da čuva M. Nije bilo potrebe, jer ga je čuvala nona, ali je bilo lijepo čuti. Još jedni susjedi, s dva sina, skroz su se raznježili kad su čuli cijelu priču. Oni su upravo prije par dana udomili jednu djevojčicu, još je nisam ni vidjela, tako da nam je kuća puna djece. A kad smo doselili nije bilo nijednog. Uglavnom, baš su ga svi lijepo primili i to mi je iskustvo u ružičastim bojama. To je išlo i dalje od kuće - teta u kiosku, prodavačice u obližnjem dućančiću - svi su pitali za njega. Kako se on zna uvući pod kožu, svima je postao ljubimac.

----------


## čokolada

Mi smo u zgradi imali samo još 2 stanara, pa smo prvo rekli staroj bakici iz prizemlja da stiže curica. Ona je, jadna, šutjela ko zalivena dva tjedna...a onda me je sramežljivo pitala smije li reći susjedima u ulici   :Laughing:  . Nakon 2 dana pola nas je susjedstva gledalo sa suzom u oku i prilazilo nam pozdravljajući (do tada "ni a ni be").
Nakon još dva tjedna bakica mi je ganuto priznala da je i ona sama, kako se izrazila, "nezakonita" (svećenikova kći) i da joj je sad lakše "kad zna da je ne bum osuđivala" ... Ajme!   :Saint:

----------


## Vlvl

Ja mislim da je famu o nama groznima proširila stara susjeda s našeg kata. Kad smo doselili pozivala je na kavu, pa smo dva-tri puta prihvatili, pozvali i mi nju, razmijenili flance, ali ona je cijelo vrijeme govorila o krvavim detaljima tuđih bolesti, što ja ne podnosim. Počela sam je izbjegavati, pa me pitala da li se ljutim na nju. Rekla sam ne, ali da ona voli pričati o bolestima, a meni je zlo od toga (što je istina). Na što je ona ozbiljno zaklimala "Da, ima i takvih" pogledala me ko da sam ja bolesna i vjerojatno spremila moj slučaj u svoju arhivu.

----------


## Vlvl

Važan dio naših života su ljubimci, i cijela priča nije potpuna bez njih.  

Klinac i ljubimac starosjedilac
Imamo mačku koja je nedruželjubiva, ne voli goste, djecu, maženje, samo mene voli. Kad je klinac došao nije ga prihvatila, bila je ljubomorna, puhala i pokušavala ga ogrepsti. Nakon puno uloženog truda, dosljednosti, i bez imalo dvojbe tko nam je važniji, postigli smo da se ona upristoji prema klincu. 
Ali tada, kako je rastao i manje se bojao, on je krenuo nju izazivati. Kao slučajno odletila bi njegova šlapa baš prema mački. Uporno ju je pokušavao maziti, iako se nije dala. On bi je dohvatio, ona se derala ko da je kolju. Bio ljubomoran na nju i ljut što ne odgovara na njegove pokušaje zbližavanja. Gađao ju je njenim igračkama, naganjao pahalicom za prašinu, šarene dlake nalazili smo pod krevetom gdje nisu mogle slučajno dospjeti.
Govorio ružne stvari, nagovarao nas da je damo nekom, izvodio sve i svašta što nas je ljutilo i žalostilo. Nikad nismo znali koliko je toga iskreno, a što namjerno kaže baš s ciljem da nas ražalosti. Njegova suosjećajnost kao da nije uopće postojala kad je ta životinja bila u pitanju. 
Osim kad je mačka imala lažna tjeranja, pa puzila maučući i plazila za njim iz sobe u sobu, kad je svima već išla na uha, on ju je i dalje mazio - konačno je se dočepao. Kad je tjeranje prošlo mačka je prema njemu bila na distanci i još hladnija nego prije, kao da se stidi što mu je dozvolila previše slobode. 
U svakom slučaju, nikako se nije moglo reći da dijete ima ljubimca. 

Nagovaranja
Kad nagovaranja da damo mačku nisu urodila plodom, počeo nas je nagovarati da nabavimo psa, ili još jednu macu. Macu se nismo usudili nabaviti, jer smo se bojali kako bi je naša mačka prihvatila. Osim toga, klinac je bio naglih pokreta, promjenjivih raspoloženja, realna je bila opasnost da i nova maca bježi od njega. 
A protiv psa bilo je hiljadu argumenata: mali stan, pitanje odnosa psa i mačke, hrpe drugih obaveza, itd... Preselit ćemo za koju godinu, pa ćemo nabaviti psa.
Vidjeli smo da jako voli životinje, kad smo bili u gostima igrao se s psima i mazio mace. Jednom je kod susjeda sjeo na pod i zagrlio staru labradoricu, a ona mu je položila bradu na rame, i tako su samo sjedili zagrljeni - nešto najdirljivije što sam ikad vidjela. Ali bili smo čvrsti u svojoj odluci da za psa nema mjesta.

Kako smo ipak nabavili psa
Baka je odvela malca na ljetovanje na kojem je okružen morem i znamenitostima crkavao od dosade. Na svim fotografijama izgledao je ugnjavljeno, kao da su ga batinom tu natjerali. Ali na nekoliko fotki gdje je mazio psa ili uličnu mačku kao da je bio drugi dječak: nasmijan, vedar, sjajnih očiju, kojem je baš dobro tu gdje se nalazi. Te su mi fotografije otvorile oči. Shvatila sam da ne želim čekati do njegove petnaeste, kad ćemo seliti. Da je grozno da on tu ljubav prema životinjama nema kome dati, jer je jedina životinja u njegovoj blizini ona koja ga navodi na ljutnju. Obavila sam razgovor s glavnim muškim, koji se (nerado, ali ipak) složio s argumentima, i bacila se u nabavku psa. 
Zbog mogućnosti da se pas i mačka nikako ne slože, uzeli smo kujicu iz šinteraja, uz pristanak udruge da psa vratimo ako to ne bi išlo. Ispalo je bolje od očekivanja: mačka se uvrijedila, ali nije napadala kujicu, a ova je imala dovoljno respekta i pameti da zaobilazi mačku u širokom luku. Ubrzo su se obje pravile da ona druga ne postoji. 

Dobrobiti
Nemam riječi da opišem koliko mi je drago što smo psa nabavili, i samo mogu žaliti da nismo i prije. Kad vidim dijete kako ga mazi, leži na njegovom jastuku, raščešljava, nježno mu priča... Mislim da se s psom pomazi kad je tužan, i ponudi se izvesti ga kad se treba ispuhati. Osim toga, kako skoro svi klinci žele psa, a malo njih ga ima u gradu, sigurna sam da je pas donekle digao njegov ugled među prijateljima. 
Nije sve bajno. On bi rado većeg psa, glamuroznijeg, rasnog, zubatog, oštrog, muškog... Zna se naljutit na kujicu što ga ne sluša, zna se grubo igrati s njom, pa ona pobjegne od njega, ponekad je cuka na lajni. Ili je mazi, mazi, a ona zacvili kad je nezgodno stisne.  
Tema životinjskih prava u našoj je kući često na dnevnom redu. Da smo uzeli životinje da se brinemo o njima i kako one imaju pravo na pristojan tretman. Kako ih nećemo napustiti zato jer nam kod njih nešto ne odgovara. Da i one imaju osjećaje i dostojanstvo koje poštujemo.
Nadam se da je kroz naš odnos prema životinjama izvukao dvije pouke. Ako se toliko brinemo o životinjama, sigurno ćemo se još više brinuti o njemu. To što je mačka mrzovoljna ili pas riga svako jutro nije razlog da ih se riješimo i nađemo ljepšeg i umiljatijeg. I drugo: životinja nije igračka i dužni smo brinuti se o njoj, ili je ne treba nabavljati.

Dužnosti oko psa
Kad smo odlučili nabaviti psa nisam imala živce za igrice i ucjenjivanja, pa sam svjesno propustila priliku da malca obvežem na brigu o psu. Rekla sam mu da smo promijenili mišljenje, jer smo zaključili da je bolje da on raste sa psom nego bez njega. Nisam tražila nikakva obećanja o brizi o psu, osim što sam dala načelnu primjedbu da će i on morati sudjelovati. U praksi se to svelo na jedno izvođenje dnevno: ujutro ili popodne, ovisi kad ima školu. Dvije od tri šetnje obavim ja, suprug rijetko. Vikendom malac neki put eskivira, zbog utakmice ili učenja. Koji put se sam ponudi za večernju šetnju - obično kad ima frendove vani, a zna da ga ne bismo pustili samo tako. 

Plus ili minus
Definitivno smo dobili dodatne dužnosti od kad je pas u kući. Sve aktivnosti organiziramo tako da se na vrijeme vratimo doma prošetati psa, ili ga vodimo sa sobom. Tu su i dodatni troškovi. Osim toga, stan je vidljivo zmazaniji, pun je pasjih i mačjih dlaka. Sve ovo govorim da vidite da su mi jasne i poznate negativne strane imanja ljubimaca. 
Međutim, pozitivne strane su jače. Ako imate klinca poput mog, koji voli životinje, a odbijate mu nabaviti ljubimca, moja je preporuka da razmislite još jednom o svojoj odluci. Postoje mirni i živahni psi, prikladni za stan ili dvorište, pasmine koje se ne linjaju, a tu su i druge životinje. Pretpostavljam da to vrijedi za svako dijete, ali u onoj mjeri u kojoj smatramo da su posvojena djeca osjetljivija, u toj mjeri možemo očekivati da im više znači mogućnost da obitelj ima životinju - ljubimca.

----------


## MIJA 32

:Heart:

----------


## amira

vlvl, hvala na ovoj prici   :Heart:  
uzivam citajuci svaku rijec   :Love:

----------


## ina33

I MM je čitao, sve sam mu isprintala. On je to jučer jako temeljito prešao (nas dvoje smo suprotnosti koje ti navodiš između vas i vašeg sina - ja sam brzopleti brzić, on je dubokopromišljeni sporić   :Laughing:  ). Rekao je da prekrasno pišeš, drugo nas dvoje nismo stigli izkomentirat (ja sam ga htjela ohrabriti da se odlučimo i za starije dijete, ako nam takvo sudbina pošalje ususret).

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## Mony

Vlvl, stvarno bi bila steta da prestanes pisati.
Jako lijepo!


Malo OT: Mija32, skuzila sam po potpisu lijepu novost - pa, cestitam! :D

----------


## Vlvl

Razmišljala sam o čemu bih još mogla pisati. I evo još malo o odnosima s prvom obitelji.

Prva obitelj
Ljudi su nas često pitali o održavanju odnosa s prvom obitelji, i našem stavu prema njima. Mnogima je jasna spremnost da se prihvati dijete, ali im se cijeli paket rodbine i svojte koji ide uz dijete čini too much. 
Oni prvi potencijalni posvojitelji, koji su od našeg sinka odustali, po svemu sudeći nisu odustali zbog njega samoga, nego jer se nisu mogli nositi s idejom postojanja relativno brojne obitelji s kojom je trebalo održavati vezu.
To je nama lakše palo već zbog toga što i sami imamo brojnu obitelj. Tj. suprugova je brojna, ja sam trebala cijelo desetljeće da se naviknem na sve njih u kompletu. Neki par koji sam ima oskudan broj rođaka, vjerojatno bi osjećao veliku neravnotežu s te strane. 

Nova rodbina
Kad dijete nije samo vaše, nego ima i drugu, tj. prvu obitelj sa strane, onda se na neki način cijela vaša obitelj proširuje, i dobijete rodbinu u gradu u kojem do tad niste nikog imali. U našem slučaju, te nove familije ima dosta: osim braće i udomitelja tu su još njihovi supruzi/supruge, djeveri/jetrve, svekrve/punice, mali nećaci, poneka teta itd. 
I kao sa pravom obitelji, i tu ima nekih koje rado viđate i nekih koje radije ne biste sreli. Nije sve idelalno. 

Dobre strane
Ima to svojih dobrih strana, nabrojit ću čega se sjetim.  
- Osjećaj pripadnosti. Makar se to pokazalo kao dvojbena prednost u onom razdoblju previranja i prilagođavanja. Ali ipak, tu je obitelj koje je on dio, svoje mjesto na svijetu i sliku o sebi gradi i s obzirom na njih. Nema vapijuću prazninu na tom mjestu. 
- Znamo da se dijete ima kome povjeriti, ako zbog nečega ne može ili ne želi nama. Mi smo odmah na početku govorili kako je jako važno da ne dopusti da ga nešto muči, i ako baš nikako ne može reći nama nek kaže drugoj kojoj odrasloj osobi, baki, učiteljici, braći...
- Ima ga tko utješiti, ako se naljuti i rastuži na nas. Ima ga tko i spustit na zemlju, ako treba. Ima cijelu skupinu ljudi u čiju ljubav ni najmanje ne sumnja i od kojih će lakše primiti poneki savjet nego od nas. Na temu učenja i održavanja zdravlja, što je djetetu uvijek dosadno slušati od roditelja, članovi prve obitelji neće mu reći bitno drukčije nego mi.
- Svaki njihov uspjeh i postignuće mogu se iskoristiti kao dobar primjer i poticaj. 
- Možemo ga preko ferja poslati na tjedan, dva ili tri, nekome za koga znamo da ga rado prima.

A loše
- Ostalo mi je u živom sjećanju: član nove svojte u prvom posjetu objašnjava da su oni htjeli udomiti malog, kao udomitelji koji bi primali onih 1600 kuna, ali ovako stvarno nismo mogli, kud bismo još s jednim, vidite kako živimo, nikako nismo, ali centar nije dao, a što bi mu tu falilo, recite što bi mu tu falilo. A ja odklimam s pristojnim izrazom i godinama se grizem što nisam tada rekla da u najmanju ruku nije jako taktično meni govorit takve stvari. 
- I kad ta ista osoba tretira člana obitelji s omalovažavanjem, pa se malac vrati iz posjete izbediran, jer se x odnosi prema y kao prema sluzi. A mi se pitamo što je sve lijepo i poučno i kakve prikrivene i izravne uvrede tamo odslušao. 
- Kad član obitelji po n-ti put najavi da će sutra doći u Zgb i možda svratiti u posjet, pa malac inzistira da odgodimo sve svoje planove, i pola dana provede ljut na nas, a drugu polovicu potuljen jer očekivani gost po n-ti put nije došao.
- Kad moramo tješiti ga razočaranog i istovremeno paziti da ne povrijedimo obiteljske osjećaje. 
- Kad nakon serije loših ocjena ispali da u njegovoj obitelji nitko nije bio super u školi (što nije posve točno), a mi ga uvjeravamo da biti bolji i dati sve od sebe nije izdaja obitelji. 
- Potreba malca da dio te (po njegovom osjećaju) velike love iz nove obitelji nekako preusmjeri na prvu obitelj. Na početku se vidjelo da ima očekivanja s tim u vezi. Nekako smo izašli s tim na kraj. S vremenom je shvatio da su nam i rashodi poveliki, počevši od kredita za stan, većih troškova života na dalje. 
- S tim povezano: kad bon za mobitel proslijedi potrebitom članu obitelji, a on sam nema ni za se javit da kasni s treninga. Ili kad novu majicu proglasi premalom, da bi je mogao iskrcati tamo.
- Kad ode na put i nitko ga ne natjera da nam se javi čim stigne, nego mi moramo zvati. 
- Znala sam imati osjećaj da postoji cijeli komitet zainteresiranih za malca koji prati njegov razvoj, napredak u školi, zdravlje i ponašanje, i procjenjuje jesu li naši napori doveli do željenog rezultata.
- Kad se ustali raspored škola ovdje, ferje tamo, pa na povratku njurga kako je tamo ljepše. Zato jako pazimo da nikad cijelo vrijeme ovih kraćih praznika (zimski, proljetni) ne provede tamo. Božić obavezno tu, Nova Godina po dogovoru može tamo ili frend dođe kod njega. 
- Kad krenemo recimo za Sisvete ili Uskrs u posjetu pa imamo cjelodnevni projekt: brat, sestra, udomitelji, groblje, prijatelj. Nakon prvih nekoliko puta ustanovili smo da nikako ne možemo sve odjednom, pa odredimo dva ili tri mjesta kud idemo, a ostale obavijestimo gdje ćemo biti. 
- Telefonski računi.

Mogla bih ovako još neko vrijeme, ali stekli ste predodžbu. 
Sve ovdje nabrojeno nije nam razlog da požalimo što je baš ovo dijete ušlo u naš život. Jedino sam mislila, ako propustim takve stvari spomenuti, da će cijela situacija ostati preopćenita i možda nedovoljno uvjerljiva. Ako vas takve stvari mogu pokolebati, bolje da ste unaprijed s tim na čistu. 
Ali uvjerena sam da dobar broj vas ima slične primjerke i u vlastitoj obitelji - stričeve vjetropire, tetke oštrokonđe, bake koje rade sve po svom - i da nekako s njima izlazite na kraj.

----------


## ina33

Hvala, Vlvl... MM i ja imamo male gradske obitelji, dobro da nam ukazuješ koliko to može biti različito i da smo na to pripremljeni, ja ni ne znam značenje pola tih termina jetrva itd.   :Embarassed: . Ali, sigurna sam da bi brzo naučila ako bi mi trebalo.

----------


## a zakaj

Vlvl, i ja uzivam u tvom pisanju.
A ovaj odnos tvog sina s psom me neodoljivo podsjetio na odnos mog sina prema mladjoj sestri  :Smile: 



> Kad vidim dijete kako ga mazi, leži na njegovom jastuku, raščešljava, nježno mu priča... Mislim da se s psom pomazi kad je tužan, i ponudi se izvesti ga kad se treba ispuhati. Osim toga, kako skoro svi klinci žele psa, a malo njih ga ima u gradu, sigurna sam da je pas donekle digao njegov ugled među prijateljima. 
> Nije sve bajno. On bi rado većeg psa, glamuroznijeg, rasnog, zubatog, oštrog, muškog... Zna se naljutit na kujicu što ga ne sluša, zna se grubo igrati s njom, pa ona pobjegne od njega, ponekad je cuka na lajni. Ili je mazi, mazi, a ona zacvili kad je nezgodno stisne.  
> Tema životinjskih prava u našoj je kući često na dnevnom redu.


I on se  obozava s njom maziti, trazi od nje utjehu kad je tuzan, i partnera za divljanje kad je razigran. I ona je njemu 'digla' ugled medju prijateljima u vrticu, ali nekad bi umjesto nje radije starijeg brata. Nekad je grub prema njoj, a nekad je mazi tako da njoj bude muka. I stalno iznova moramo objasnjavati da 'no means no'...
malo sam off topic, oprostite.

----------


## Vlvl

a zakaj, čisto mogu zamislit tvog sinka sa sestricom.   :Smile:  
Inače se jako suzdržavam od uspoređivanja djece i životinja, iako mi se usporedbe često same nameću. Ali roditelji to baš ne vole. Jedan se rođak uvrijedio  :? kad sam njegovom malcu od 3 godine tepala da idemo prati šapice i njuškicu. Dijete gr-gr   :Mad:  ima lice i ruke. 
A za ovog našeg malca mogu valjda reći da je podjednako ljubomoran i uvredljiv kao moja mačka. Zato se valjda nikako ne mogu složit. 

Ina 33, ja volim te rodbinske nazive jer se točno zna o kom se radi, a šogor i šogorica pokriivaju pola familije. Djever je mužev brat, jetrva je njegova žena, a zaova je muževa sestra. 
Eto, sad sam ja off topic.

----------


## ina33

Ja sam Dalmošica, u mojoj maloj familiji je sve - barba i teta, a ostalo isto barba i teta, a ako su mlađi rođak/ica. Hvala, zapamtit ću ako mi bude trebalo, ma nacrtat ću cijelo stablo  :Smile: .

----------


## ammarena

> Da li je to što nas muči tipično za posvojenu djecu, za svu djecu, ili jako čudno i zabrinjavajuće. 
> Ovako, napikavali smo u mraku i radili najbolje što smo znali. Nadali smo se da je naše najbolje dovoljno dobro.


Iz iskustva  nas "običnih roditelja" pubertet  očigledno jednako izgleda  u svim obiteljima.
Sve što si napisala identično je i našim iskustvima! 
Svi mi tapkamo u mraku i radimo ono što mislimo da je najbolje. I naravno, samo se nadamo da smo na pravom putu.

----------


## bak

kao sto si vlvl odusevila ostale cure, odusevila si i mene. sa toliko topline i tako realno opisujes vas suzivot. mislim da bi roditeljima opcenito pomogla sa svojim iskustvima. 
buduci nemam vlastite djece, mogu sve to prepoznati u sestrinom klincu kojeg drma akutni pubertet, a djelomicno i u sebi tih davnih dana kada sam mastala da ti grozni roditelji koje imam zapravo sigurno nisu moji....
 mislim da je sigurnost koju pruzate svom sinu jedna od najbitnijih temelja za kasniji zivot. puno strpljenja i ljubavi koju dajete, takodjer
i pisi jos, tako lijepo pises  :Love:   :Heart:  za cijelu obitelj

----------


## Vlvl

Virim preko ramena curama u temi Darovita djeca. Mnogo toga što one napišu za svoje klince vrijedi i za ovog našeg miškeca. Posebno onaj dio "i njihove posebne potrebe".   :Smile:  
Ja naše dijete od početka doživljavam kao jaako posebno. Ali sigurno mnoge majke o svojoj djeci slično misle, pa ću radije svoje primjedbe na tu temu zabilježit ovdje. 

Škola i ocjene
No da, ocjene mu nisu slavne, to već znamo. A nije baš ni sklon učenju. Ipak, divimo se s kakvom lakoćom i uz minimum učenja savladava strane jezike (hrvatski mu je teži). Ima dobre ocjene iz likovnog, glazbeno je nadaren, a tjelesni upravo rastura. 

Suosjećajnost i osetljivost
Već sam spomenula njegovu suosjećajnost. Uz nju je vezana jako izražena osjetljivost na tuđu bol ili tugu, i na nepravdu. Uoči ih tamo gdje smo se mi odrasli navikli gledati. 
Evo jedan primjer: prisustvovali smo na ljetovanju vrlo ružnoj sceni gdje je majka maltretirala curicu od pet-šest godina, od čega je naše društvo doslovce pobjeglo kilometar dalje. Malac nije mogao sebi doći, komentirao je viđeno, govorio da bi on pozvao policiju, očekivao od nas da nešto poduzmemo, razočarao se kad nismo, ljutio se na tu ženu, cijeli dan navraćao razgovor na tu temu i nikako se nije smirio.
Kad je imao 10-11 godina vodili smo ga na izložbu novinarske fotografije, gdje su pretezale teme rata i drugih nesreća, prizori poput ranjenih ljudi na cesti, otac nosi mrtvo dijete u naručju i takve stvari. Nije mu se svidjelo i to nam je rekao. Komentirala sam: ali ti inače voliš takve filmove, stalno ih gledaš. A on je odgovorio (pomalo iritirano   :Rolling Eyes:  kako mi to nije odmah jasno): ali ono nije pravo, a ovo je pravo.

Svjesnost
Gleda svijet otvorenih očiju, vidi i čuje više nego drugi ljudi, ima neku svjesnost, budnost, fali mi riječ, koja proviruje ispod tipično dječjih/tinejđerskih komentara i ponašanja. Otvoren je ljepoti svijeta na način koji kod druge djece nisam primijetila. Istovremeno je vrlo svjesan njegove ružne strane. Ne izbjegava razmišljanje i razgovar o teškim temama: o biti stvari, svemiru, bogu, ljubavi, smrti, smislu, ratovima, socijalnoj pravdi... Osjećam da je u svojoj otvorenosti svijetu vrlo ranjiv. To je jedan od razloga što ga potičem na odlaske u crkvu i na molitvu - mislim da mu je potrebna sva zaštita koju može dobiti. 

Pravdoljubivost
Njegov osjećaj za pravdu tjera ga da se pobuni u raznim situacijama, bilo da se radi o njemu ili prijateljima - u školi će prije zinut nego pregrist, koliko god to bilo poželjno. Ali priznajem da kad on sam profitira jer mu je netko izašao u susret, tada ne nalazi razloga da se buni.   :Wink:  
Zbog svoje pravdoljubivosti i suosjećajnosti postavlja visoke kriterije ljudima oko sebe, posebno odraslima od kojih, čini se, očekuje da mogu više, pa zato i moraju. (To je uostalom i nekakav naš životni moto: tko može, taj i mora.) Ako malac procijeni da netko, po njegovom mišljenju, nije dorastao visini zadatka, on ne nalazi olakotne okolnosti. 

Autoritet profesora
Profesori u njegovim očima brzo izgube aureolu nedodirljivosti. Tu je pristran i sklon gledanju crno-bijelo: ako je netko učinio lošu stvar, svrstava ga u kategoriju loših. Olako dodjeljuje etikete: glup, bezobrazan, nepravedan. Onda se prekine u pola (zna da nas to smeta) pa njegovi komentari ovako izgledaju: Profesorica xy je stvarno glu-, mislim radi stvari koje nisu u redu. 
A pred nama je nemoguća misija: uvjeriti klinca u autoritet po položaju, tj. da je profesor po definiciji nadređen učeniku, jer mu je takav zadatak; istovremeno objasniti profesorsku ljudskost i pogrešivost; razuvjeriti ga zablude da glupe i loše postupke mogu počiniti samo glupi i loši ljudi. Uza sve to trebamo pružiti podršku njegovim opravdanim negodovanjima, priznati da neki ljudi nisu najbolji izbor za posao koji obavljaju, i potaknuti ga da nam se uvijek obrati sa svojim problemima i nedoumicama.
Raduje me da primjećuje i gluposti koje rade učenici, pa njegovi komentari nisu uvijek usmjereni protiv profesora. Zna reći da se profesorica s pravom ljutila na nekog, i opiše što je bilo. Naravno, prema svojim sudruzima je popustljiviji, pa najviše opravdanja nalazi za prijatelje, zatim za djecu iz svog razreda, a manje za konkurenciju iz drugih razreda. (On sam nije nikad kriv   :Razz:   a ako slučajno je kriv, tada je na nekom drugom sigurno veća krivica.)

Funkcioniranje u grupi
Naše dijete nije uvijek ugodno društvo: zna se otresati, neljubazno odgovarati, prezrivo otpuhivati, i takav je ne samo prema nama, nego i prema svojim prijateljima. Kad ga povedemo nekud, samog ili u društvu vršnjaka, sklon je zanovijetati, cendrati, isticati da očekuje loš provod, i ponašati se kao da mu je želja svima pokvariti raspoloženje. Mi smo na to nekako oguglali, i više se ne uzrujavamo puno.
Usprkos tome (možda to dečke ne smeta toliko koliko nas) ima dosta prijatelja koji se rado druže s njim. S većinom je djece u razredu u dobrim odnosima, uključujući cure. Prilično glatko se snalazi u različitim društvenim situacijama, iako poslije zna (po)kazati da mu nešto nije bilo drago ni lako. Sve u svemu, smatramo da ima vrlo visoku emocionalnu inteligenciju, i da je to jedna od njegovih jakih strana.

Osjetljivost
Iako bi to sam porekao, zapravo je jako osjetljiv. Stvarna ili zamišljena nepravda začas ga sneveseli, i teško mu pada kad mu stvari ne idu na ruku. Peh doživljava kao nesreću, sticaj nesretnih okolnosti kao svemirsku nepravdu. Lako se demotivira i tada je sklon izjavama tipa: ja to ne mogu, meni ništa ne polazi za rukom.   :Sad:  Toga je sada manje nego prije, srećom. 
Grubu riječ ili zajedljiv komentar teško podnosi, od prijatelja i od odraslih. Razljuti se ili rastuži čak i kad je jasno da je to netko rekao usput, obuzet drugim mislima, bez stvarne namjere da njega povrijedi. Mi se jako trudimo naglasiti kada smo umorni, nervozni ili ljuti, da u tim situacijama našu nestrpljivost, povišen ton i manjak pažnje ne protumači kao da smo ljuti na njega.

Potreba za pažnjom
Ima vrlo veliku potrebu za pažnjom. Nije to nikad artikulirao, ali čini se da podrazumijeva da se mi brinemo o njemu i za njega najviše, bez obzira na potrebe u pojedinoj situaciji. Kad ima prijatelja u posjetu, teško je balansirati između potrebe našeg djeteta da nam bude prvi i najvažniji i naše obaveze domaćina prema drugom djetetu.  :/ U takvim situacijama zakazuje njegova pravdoljubivost, a čini se da toga nije svjesan. Na svako naše argumentiranje da je možda u krivu odgovara s: Da, ali.. i nabraja razloge zašto misli da je on ipak u pravu. Shvatili smo da je tjedan dana najduži rok koliko drugi klinac smije biti kod nas, iza toga se samo svade i dure.
Teoretski, bilo nam je jasno da će bilo koje dijete koje dođe trebati našu pažnju i posvećivanje. Kad je malac počeo dolaziti, vidjelo se da on tu pažnju i traži. U svojoj potrebi za pažnjom ne može ili ne želi objektivno procijeniti prioritete. Na primjer, kad plaćamo račune preko interneta, i zamolimo ga da nas idućih pola sata ne ometa, osim ako je nešto jako bitno i hitno - a on upada za pet minuta s reklamnim letkom neke trgovine, i pita za objašnjenje tehničkih karakteristika prikazanih modela mobitela. Hitno, zar ne?   :Grin:  

Perfekcionizam i potreba za priznanjem
Moram li uopće napisati da je perfekcionist? Od sebe i od drugih traži maksimum, ljut je i razočaran kad to ne postigne ili dobije. Od škole do hobija, od sporta do pisanja čestitki, spreman je odustati nakon prve pogreške, i potrebno je mnogo nagovaranja da ga se održi ustrajnim. 
Potreba za priznanjem povezana je s time. Pretpostavljam da je to ekstremni oblik potrebe za pažnjom. Želi biti primijećen, priznat, obasut divljenjem, slavan i bogat. Kao da nema povjerenja u sebe da je upravo takav kakav je, sa svim svojim vrlinama i manama, vrijedan pažnje i ljubavi.
Za njega ne vrijedi "važno je sudjelovati", barem ne tamo gdje postoje nagrade. U natjecanjima na kojima sudjeluje, razočaran je ako ne dogura do mjesta na kojem se dobije barem diploma za postignut uspjeh, ako već ne medalja. Početkom školske godine zna gunđati da neće ići na treninge, a kad se uhoda i počne dobivati pohvale od trenera, dalje je lakše. 
Istovremeno, ne prepoznaje pravo priznanje. To što ga trener gura u stariju ekipu doživljava kao obavezu, a kad ga prijatelji počnu oponašati uzrujava se (Ja sam se prvi sjetio, a sad svi to rade) umjesto da je ponosan na sebe. 

U svemu tome ne treba izgubiti iz vida da je on prije svega pravo dijete, nemiran, pun raznih ideja od kojih nisu sve blistave, vođen suprotnim porivima od želje da bude dobar do lijenosti. 

Eto, nadam se da vas nisam zagnjavila ovim opisom svoga djeteta. Vjerujem da će mnoge od tih osobina (posebno osjetljivost, suosjećajnost, potrebu za pažnjom i pravdoljubivost,) u priličnoj mjeri pokazivati većina posvojene djece. Baš te osobine tjeraju nam suze na oči i čine nas ponosnima, a istovremeno su stalni ispit naših roditeljskih živaca i sposobnosti.
 :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Dakle stvarno, prvo mi komp uporno javlja da nije ništa poslao, a onda pošalje tri puta. Danas je internet živa koma. 
Ajde cure na održavanju, molim vas, pobrišite viškove.

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  Sin ti je posebno dijete.

Ono o budnom pogledu u svijet i o pravdoljubivosti mi se jako sviđa, a i poznato mi je. A ono o perfekcionizmu mi se manje sviđa, ali mi je isto tako poznato.

----------


## AdioMare

Vlvl, zaista je poseban. 
Sretni ste što imate jedni druge.  :Heart:

----------


## bak

mislim da je tvoj sin vlvl jedan krasan djecak. upravo zbog svega sto je prozivio u svom malom zivotu vec tako realno razmislja. sve sto mu se dogodilo natjeralo ga je da brze odraste i da razumije. sa takvom toplinom koju mu pruzate i sigurnoscu koju pronalazi u svojim roditeljima izrasti  i odrasti ce u dobru osobu.
a te njegove ispade, karakteristicne za svakog pubertetliju, ne uzimaj toliko srcu. meni je  mama znala reci: jao, pa ti se znas i smijati!nikada se nisam tako dozivljavala pa me  i dan danas  to nasmije....
radim sa srednjoskolcima i cim trebaju nesto raditi okrecu sa ocima, cokcu i sl. to su takve godine i ne treba uzimati za ozbiljno,pomaze samo razgovor, razgovor, razgovor...   :Heart:  za cijelu obitelj

----------


## Gost

Iskreno divim Vam se i stvarno ste zaslužili jedni druge   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Hvala cure!
 :Love:

----------


## Minda

sve pohvale Vivl... krasna priča.... sinoć sam slučajno naletila na nju /zainteresirao me naslov/   :Wink:   i krenem čitati od početka... i tako do sitnih jutarnjih sati...  :D  pa sam se sad sjetila da ti nisam rekla kako si super i ti i ova iskrena priča koja čitatelja ostavlja bez daha   :Kiss:

----------

Draga vIvI i svi ostali koji pratite ovu temu!
Ja sam brand new u forumu i nacekala sam se dok sam se ulogirala! Imam dvoje djece, princezu od 8 godina i farabuta od tri s kojim mucim muku jer ima teskoca s kakanjem pa sam odgledavala druga iskustva i prikljucila se ovoj temi iz opceg odusevljenja...
 Jucer sam naletila vIvI na tvoju ispovijest i odcitala je u dahu. Na pocetku su mi suze tekle od ganuca, poslije od smijeha! Vjeruj mi vec se dugo nisam tako iskreno nasmijala, izgledala sam ko smajlic u kutu koji krepiva od smijeha!Sjajno si sve opisala, da se ne ponavljam, cure su sve rekle hvaleci te. 
Imam potrebu reci nekoliko stvari.
1. Tvoja prica je fenomenalno iskustvo svima koji imaju posvojeno dijete ili to tek namjeravaju uciniti. 
Tvoje iskustvo je inspirirajuce svim roditeljima, bioloskim ili ne. Kao sto su ti mnogi rekli, u njima se nalaze mnoge mame i tate. Zelim ti reci da se pocesto ne trebas opterecivati da li se tvoj andeo ponasa tako jer je imao neku traumu i sto je utjecalo na njega. Ne optercuj se prosloscu, sto je bilo, bilo je. Uzivaj, imas jedinstveno iskustvo, nebeski blagoslov i zivi ga sada. I tako proslost ne mozes mijenjati, u sadasnjosti i tako cinis mnogo i to stalno.
I moja cura koja je osam godina, bioloska sam mati, i prozivljavam slicne faze koje i ti, tako da imam potrebu utjesiti te i reci, svi se slicno bakcemo, odgoj je tako nekako koncipiran: povuci-potegni.
Kroz cijelu tvoju pricu vidim samo pozitivu, naprosto ta dusa koja je kod tebe ne moze skrenuti s puta. Ima toliko mnogo vase paznje, podrske, svjesne roditeljske odgovornosti, velikkkkkkuuuu ozbiljnost kojom se bavite sinom da je to ocaravajuce, a opet ste opusteni i veseli. 
Nista nije slucajno u zivotu, upravo ste se morali sresti. I ono sto si sama rekla nekoliko puta, majcinstvo mijenja! Ti ces, kao i tvoj suprug biti druga osoba kada se pogledate s distance. Ti utjeces na sina, on na vas. Sve situacije koje si ispricala su jako svakodnevne i sveobiteljske, samo ne uspijeva svatko tako budno biti i odgoju. Ono sto, bar se meni cini, je teze izmedu odraslijeg usvojenog djeteta i manjeg je naravno u zrelosti djeteta, ali i vaseg roditeljskog iskustva. Oni koji imaju male bebe, djecicu prolaze njihove finte koje su bile bezazlene i nezrele i ti se kao roditelj navikavas godinama na njihovu zakucastost, mane ili naprosto nacine ponasanja. Kao novopeceni roditelj, nailazis na sofisticirane metode provociranja, zavitlavanja, a nov si u tome. Ali  cini mi se da se vi super snalazite u vasem peteročlanom obiteljskom gnjecanju! Svo divljenje vam saljem! Zelim vam puno strpljenja i dosljednosti!
2. Odusevila si me metodicnoscu price, svaka tema ima nadnaslovic, pocetak, kraj i poantu. Netko je rekao da razmislis o knjizi, a ja kazem super scenarij za film! Meni se sve vrtilo u slikama kad si ti pricala...Posebno ono:"Valjda ce sve biti u redu", uzdah,"Valjda". Duhovito, slikovito, realisticno. 
Uzivaj i javi se, voljela bih vidjeti sto ima novoga.
Posvajanje me kao tema odusevljava!
Pozdrav od mame s mora

----------


## Vlvl

Drage cure, baš vam hvala na javljanju i podršci. 
Posebno želim reći vama "običnim mamama" da mi puno znači svaki komentar tipa "sve je to normalno". Jer, koliko god smo mi svjesni toga da je dijete prije svega dijete, i da problema i zakučastih situacija ima i u biološkim obiteljima - ipak smo uvijek pomalo kao na iglama, obuzeti pitanjima radimo li dobro, ide li njemu dobro, i slično.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Drage cure, baš vam hvala na javljanju i podršci. 
> Posebno želim reći vama "običnim mamama" da mi puno znači svaki komentar tipa "sve je to normalno". Jer, koliko god smo mi svjesni toga da je dijete prije svega dijete, i da problema i zakučastih situacija ima i u biološkim obiteljima - ipak smo uvijek pomalo kao na iglama, obuzeti pitanjima radimo li dobro, ide li njemu dobro, i slično.


Da, istina je. Uvijek postoji to pitanje, kao i stalno preispitivanje svojih postupaka. Ali, po svemu što sam pročitala, sin ti je vrlo OK mladi čovjek, dapače, poseban.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... - ipak smo uvijek pomalo kao na iglama ...


Vidi kako sam ja završila kad sam danas spomenula da sam _kao na iglama_  :Grin:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...254&highlight=

----------


## speranza

Čitamveć sat vremena i plačem, plačem... prekrasna priča!  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Evo, sjetila sam se još nečeg. To bi moglo bit interesantno onima koji dobiju veće dijete. 

Kad je klinac došao znali smo govoriti za neke stvari "mi imamo pravilo". Ta pravila nisu bila nikakve stroge odredbe, više upute za snalaženje u međuljudskim odnosima, sitne pristojnosti i tako. Npr. onaj koji nekog treba odlazi do njega, a ne zove ga da dođe (s izuzetkom hitnih situacija) ili onaj kojeg nešto smeta u prednosti je pred onim kojem se nešto sviđa.
Kad je mali već bio tu neko vrijeme, pročitala sam roman Rubindol, u kojem dvoje živahnih starijih ljudi uzme preko ljeta dvoje tinejđera iz doma u kojem je sve bilo uređeno brojnim pravilima. Klinci su nepovjerljivi i isfrustrirani, pa nastane mnogo nesporazuma. Domaćini ih prihvaćaju kako znaju, ali govore: ne trebaju nam pravila ili nije zabavno uz pravila i slično. 
Onda sam se zamislila. Mora da je dijete imalo dojam da je došlo u vojnu akademiju, zbog spominjanja silnih pravila.   :Embarassed:  To su bili komadići našeg iskustva oblikovani u formule koje trebaju olakšati život, ali nisam sigurna da nazivajući ih pravilima nismo postizali suprotan efekt. Malo sam počela paziti da ne koristim riječ pravilo, nego zamjene: to se radi tako, bolje je, pristojno je, bilo bi dobro...

I eto, baš sam se jučer slučajno sjetila toga. Razmislila sam i shvatila da već mjesecima, a možda i godinama nisam upotrijebila riječ pravilo. Bilo mi je drago zbog toga. 
Naravno, dijete je već dovoljno dugo tu da je pohvatalo većinu naših pravila. Sad je samo pitanje želi ih se pridržavati ili ne, ali to je već druga priča. 
 :Wink:

----------


## kiki miki

Predivno pises VIvI. Mislim da je tvoj mali decko dosao u prave ruke, samo mu treba puno puno vremena da se opusti i da se smiri uz ovu ljubav koju mu pruzate. 
Ja sam bila u domu do svoje 6. godine. I dan danas mi je taj period zivota jedna velika rupa, crna rupa koja je u mom srcu i dusi jos jako dugo, dugo ostala. 
Ne volim pretjerano fizicke kontakte, zagrljaje i pozdrave s poljupcima, jedino svojoj djeci mogu reci milion puta dnevno da ih volim i obozavam bez ustezanja i neugode.
Sretna sam kad vidim koju ljubav moja djeca dobivaju dnevno, svaki slobodni sat, ali me srce zaboli (ponekad kad se toga sjetim) sto sam ja ustvari sve propustila. Tesko je kasnije nadoknadivati svu njeznost i paznju koje svako dijete zasluzuje i koja mu je kao zrak i hrana jednako potrebna, naprosto ostanu trajni oziljci s kojima se dugo dugo treba nositi. Nazalost jos dugo dugo je mnogo mojih postupaka i nacina ponasanja bilo uvjetovano tim mojim nesretnim boravkom u domu. Nekad je tesko uopce shvatiti jednu djecju dusu koja nije imala sretno i bezbrizno djetinjstvo.

----------


## LeeLoo

> Predivno pises VIvI. Mislim da je tvoj mali decko dosao u prave ruke, samo mu treba puno puno vremena da se opusti i da se smiri uz ovu ljubav koju mu pruzate. 
> Ja sam bila u domu do svoje 6. godine. I dan danas mi je taj period zivota jedna velika rupa, crna rupa koja je u mom srcu i dusi jos jako dugo, dugo ostala. 
> Ne volim pretjerano fizicke kontakte, zagrljaje i pozdrave s poljupcima, jedino svojoj djeci mogu reci milion puta dnevno da ih volim i obozavam bez ustezanja i neugode.
> Sretna sam kad vidim koju ljubav moja djeca dobivaju dnevno, svaki slobodni sat, ali me srce zaboli (ponekad kad se toga sjetim) sto sam ja ustvari sve propustila. Tesko je kasnije nadoknadivati svu njeznost i paznju koje svako dijete zasluzuje i koja mu je kao zrak i hrana jednako potrebna, naprosto ostanu trajni oziljci s kojima se dugo dugo treba nositi. Nazalost jos dugo dugo je mnogo mojih postupaka i nacina ponasanja bilo uvjetovano tim mojim nesretnim boravkom u domu. Nekad je tesko uopce shvatiti jednu djecju dusu koja nije imala sretno i bezbrizno djetinjstvo.


  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdrav kiki miki!   :Love:  Hvala ti što si podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama - ti nam daješ jednu sasvim drugu perspektivu i možemo mnogo od tebe naučiti. Žao mi je što još nosiš taj osjećaj gubitka iz svog djetinjstva, ali ti si, s druge strane, primjer da se može uspjeti i s takvim životnim startom.   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Kiki miki   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Bok Kiki miki! 
I mene srce zaboli kad vidim i čujem o djeci koja nemaju/ nisu imala potrebnu ljubav i pažnju. Ohrabrujuće je iz tvog primjera vidjeti da takvo dijete može odrasti u odraslu osobu koja svojoj djeci osigurava ljubav i pažnju. 
 :Heart:

----------


## kiki miki

Znam da vam je interesantno cuti i pricu s te strane, pricu nekoga tko je bio u domu. Nije bezveze kad kazu da su prve godine zivota najvaznije (ja bih rekla ne samo do 3 nego i do 5-6 godina), tada se formira osnova licnosti, pogotovo emocionalna stabilnost. Sve ovo kasnije je samo nadogradivanje. U domu se djeca naviknu da ih ne treba niti zagrliti niti pomaziti, niti reci da ih volite onakvi kakvi jesu, utjesiti, koliko god se tete tamo trudile, dijete ostane prepusteno samo sebi. Nauci se da ne treba pokazivati osjecaje jer ih nema kome pokazati. Kad sam dosla u obitelj, dugo vremena mi je trebalo da se opustim. Krajnja i zavrsna faza mog opustanja i zivota bez nesigurnosti i neke pritajene tuge je tek trenutak rodenja moga djeteta. Od onda su nestali svi moji oklopi i zastite, imala sam kome pruziti ljubav i paznju i sve ono sto nisam dobila kao malo dijete. 
Eto samo bi htjela svima koji planiraju usvojiti dijete da znaju da tom djetetu treba 10x vise paznje, njeznosti, fizickog kontakta i dodira, pogotovo ako se radi o djetetu koje je malo starije. Male bebe koje se usvoje su u daleko vecoj prednosti u odnosu na starije, to znate i sami.

----------


## mara

Kiki miki   :Love:  

Dirnula si me do suza

----------


## Bubica

:Love:

----------


## ivančica15

Kiki miki    :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*kiki miki*  :Love:  Najrađe bih te sad zagrlila.

----------


## ZO

*kiki miki*  :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Kiki miki  :Love:

----------


## MaRiJaNnA

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

kiki   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

joj kiki tako mi je drago da si se javila   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Kiki miki, hvala ti što si svoje iskustvo podijelila s nama   :Heart: .

----------


## Mony

Kiki miki, bas je lijepo procitati ovakvu tvoju pricu.

Ne bih htjela da me se krivo shvati, ali ona dokazuje kako nikako nije istina da su zanemarivana / zlostavljana djeca i sami kao roditelji takvi, da nije istina da ako nisi dobio ljubav, uopce ju ni nemas i sve ostale slicne "fame".

Predivno mi je kad si napisala da si najsretnija bila kada si svu tu zatomljivanu ljubav mogla podijeliti sa svojom djecom!

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ne bih htjela da me se krivo shvati, ali ona dokazuje kako nikako nije istina da su zanemarivana / zlostavljana djeca i sami kao roditelji takvi, da nije istina da ako nisi dobio ljubav, uopce ju ni nemas i sve ostale slicne "fame".


Točno to je i meni dragocjeno, spoznaja da se taj gubitak ipak može na neki način nadoknaditi. Nedavno se vodila rasprava o tome na topiku Prve tri su najvažnije. Jesu, ali Kikin mikin primjer govori o tome da i oni koji su imali lošiji start mo  :Heart:  gu postati uspješni i sretni ljudi i dobri roditelji.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovo srce u tekstu nije na mjestu, ali moje jest, shvatili ste kamo sam ga htjela smjestiti.

----------


## kiki miki

Zao mi je ako ispada da sam se ubacila i poremetila tok VIvIne predivne price, ali me je ona nekako indirektno ponukala da iskreno (pod ovim smijesnim nadimkom) napisem neke stvari o svom zivotu sto inace u stvarnosti jako malo ljudi ima prilike cuti. 
Ja samo uz ovaj svoj losi start imala srecu doci u obitelj sa 6 godina. Ne znam kako bi se provela i kako bi moj zivot izgledao da sam cijelo svoje djetinjstvo i mladost provela u domu, da nikada nisam okusila zivot u obitelj (koja je ipak temelj svega). 
Eto i ovih 6 godina je na mene ostavilo velike tragove. Mislim da je ljudima koji su cijeli svoj zivot bili u domu strahovito tesko uhvatiti ritam s ljudima koji su odrastali u koliko toliko stabilnim obiteljima. Izvana su svi isti, ali iznutra….nesigurnost, usamljenost, tuga.

----------


## Zdenka2

Kiki miki, nemoj se ljutiti što te pitam, ako ne želiš nemoj odgovoriti. Zanima me jesi li sa 6 godina posvojena ili si na neki drugi način došla u obitelj?

Možda bi Čokolada mogla odvojiti tvoju priču u poseban topik, jer mislim da bi ta priča mogla potaknuti raspravu i da je važna, pogotovo za nas koji želimo posvojiti starije dijete.

----------


## LeeLoo

..kiki miki:  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## kiki miki

Nemam se sta ljutiti, odgovit cu ti, vratila sam se u svoju obitelj, tj. prvi put sam dosla medu svoje. Nisam o tome pisala samo zato jer sam prvenstveno opisivala kako sam se *ja* osjecala u cijeloj toj zavrzlami. 
Ako mislis da treba otvoriti novi topic, slobodno nastavite o tome pisati, sa zanimanjem cu vas pratiti. Ja sam uglavnom napisala sta mi je bilo najteze i najvece opterecenje jos dugo dugo godina i uglavnom je to to, ukratko opisano.

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## čokolada

Kiki miki   :Love:   :Heart:  

Cure, želite li splitanje topica na ovu temu? Pod kojim naslovom?

----------


## Vlvl

Dijete nam preksutra ide na malo maturalno! Kraj 7. razreda. Tek smo ga dobili a već maturalno. 
Vidjela sam neki dan slike od pred dvije godine. Još je bio tako malecki. A vidi ga sad! 

U nedjelju smo bili na prvoj pričesti našeg najmlađeg nećaka, cjelodnevno druženje u vrtu potom, nas dvadesetak, staro i mlado. 
Ovaj naš miškac odsjedio je cijelo vrijeme za pokrajnjim stolom, razgovarajući s našim najstarijim nećakom, momkom koju godinu starijim. Onako, tipično tinejđerski, face "mi nismo za ovu vrstu zabave, ali pristojni smo i nećemo kvarit veselje".
S jedne strane mi je drago jer se fino družio, iako malo izvan glavnog toka zabave. Ali malo mi je žao bilo što ne jurca po vrtu s ostalom djecom. Dijete raste. 

Hja, taj kratki rok djetinjstva pored nas, t je mana posvajanja većeg djeteta. Znali smo to unaprijed. Ali ipak nam nekako teško pada.
Smiješna sam sama sebi. Istovremeno sam i ponosna i sretna i žalosna. Tješi me, koliko čujem od "običnih" roditelja, i njima djeca odrastu prebrzo, a imali su sve godine s njima, od početka.

----------


## Angie75

Draga Vlvl, ja sam zalutala na ovaj topic ali tvoju priču sam pročitala u jednom dahu, u smijehu i suzama povremeno. Upravo sam je isprintala jer je želim poslati mami koja je pedagog, jer mislim da se iz nje može strašno puno naučiti. Uglavnom, iz printera je iscurilo oko stotinu stranica! Nisam imala pojma da toga ima toliko, pa imaš već napisanu knjigu! Objavi to za dobro svih posvojitelja i posvojene djece!

----------


## sanja74

:Kiss:   velikom malom i njegovim hrabrim roditeljima

----------


## ina33

Vlvl,   :Kiss:  vama i klincu. Evo moja 6-togodišnja nećakinja se sprema u školu, i njena mama mi je poslala sms kad je skupljala papire za školu da će joj srce puknit jer joj tić izlijeće iz gnijezda i da joj je prebrzo narasla. Ista ta mješavina tuge, ponosa i sreće   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:shock: Ajme meni, stotinu stranica. Koja sam ja pričalica! 
Ali od knjige ne bude ništa, barem za sada. Dijete mi je osjetljivo i sigurno ne bi, u ovoj dobi, htio da se ova naša priča objavi, makar i bez imena. Ne bi mu bilo drago ni da zna što sam sve ovdje stavila. A forum je nekako, barem ja imam taj dojam, manje službena stvar od tiskane riječi. 
Osim toga, još rastemo, još se pitamo što je pred nama, jako smo daleko od faze smirenih roditelja koji znaju da su sve poteškoće za njima. U biti, postoji li ta faza? Kad djeca pređu tridesetu, možda? 

No da, ne želim ništa zacoprat, to je.

Tim povodom: primijetila sam na ovom dijelu foruma da među nama posvojiteljima i čekalicama ima jako puno traženja (i nalaženja) znakova. osluškivanja podudarnosti, prepoznavanja pravih trenutaka, značajnih snova, osjećaja "to je to"...
Tako sam i ja one zime kad smo prolazili obradu odlučila, među ostalim, "počistiti staro da bi moglo doći novo" i izvukla iz vitrine sve svoje mucaste igračke koje sam čuvala. Izdvojila sam nekoliko najdražih i spremila. Sve ostale, koje sam nakupila od pubertetskih dana naovamo, bilo ih je tridesetak, oprala sam, posušila, potrpala u kutiju i zajedno sa odjećom koju ne nosimo odnjela u Karitas. Nije mi to bilo lako, prvo, jer se vežem za stvari, i drugo, godinama sam ih čuvala i gledala i mislila "moje će dijete jednog dana"...
(Dva dana su se muceki sušili na radijatoru i cijelo to vrijeme mačka ih je vrebala, hvatala i bježala s njima, uvjerena da je to iznenadno preobilje igračaka njoj namijenjeno. Stalno smo ih spašavali i vraćali natrag.)
Isto sam počistila garderobu i dala sve one lijepe i malo nošenje stvari koje su nekako ostale sačuvane od mog djetinjstva - nije ih bilo puno, većinu su davno dobile mlađe sestrične, ali one najljepše je moja mama stavila na stranu za moju buduću djecu.
Gotovo se ne usuđujem priznati pred normalnim odraslim ljudima koji je bio poriv da to napravim.  Ali metoda je bila djelotvorna, zar ne?   :Grin:  
Iako, kad ozbiljnije razmislim, uvjerena sam da se više radi o raščišćivanju stvari u našim glavama, a da su ovakve akcije samo vanjske manifestacije toga.

----------


## ina33

He, he, ja sam u velikoj akciji čišćenja  8).

----------


## Zdenka2

> He, he, ja sam u velikoj akciji čišćenja  8).


Ja sam stalno u toj akciji, ali što sve čuvam po ormarima za mogućnost da... ne biste ni vjerovali.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

E, da vidiš kod mene čega se sve nagomilalo. Vjerojatno ima npr. i teka za učenje francuskog, gomila časopisa itd. i šta ja znam čega sve ne. Kako u Hrv. ne postoji usluga rent-a-garažu (ono ko što ima u Americi), a nisam ni sigurna da bi to zbog mene i MM-a bilo dobro jer bi mi rentali i još jednu, i još jednu itd., a i dugo smo pauzirali od čišćenja, moram krenut malo drastičnije. Iako smo i ja i MM tip zgrtača koji čuvaju raznorazne đinđuvice, ovoliko stvari nas definitivno zagušuje. Osjećam da moramo napraviti mjesta  :Smile: .

----------


## sanja74

> Ja sam stalno u toj akciji, ali što sve čuvam po ormarima za mogućnost da... ne biste ni vjerovali.


A ja se nikako ne mogu odvojiti od robice koju Keti preraste.. sve se nadam, jednog dana će mi zatrebati.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam stalno u toj akciji, ali što sve čuvam po ormarima za mogućnost da... ne biste ni vjerovali. 
> 
> 
> A ja se nikako ne mogu odvojiti od robice koju Keti preraste.. sve se nadam, jednog dana će mi zatrebati.


  :Klap:  Ja čuvam i od sestrine djece, mmhm...

----------


## Vlvl

Ma i ja čuvam hrpe stvari, a mali je stan, stalno nam se nešto ruši s polica. Svaki put kad krenem u ozbiljnu akciju s namjerom da bacim ili poklonim trećinu stvari (one koje ne nosimo, puni ormari odjeće u koju ne stanem) svede se na to da teškom mukom izdvojim 5 ili 10%. 
Zato baš pamtim to "slanje dalje" muceka i dječje robice, jer je to jedna od rijetkih prilika da sam dovršila čišćenje jednako odrešito kako sam i počela. 
A za eventualno sljedeće dijete ne čuvamo ništa. Malac je tom brzinom prerastao odjeću, i stalno smo dobivali od familije hrpe stvari koje su mu još bile prevelike i čekale na red, da stvarno nismo imali mjesta za čuvati još i ono što preraste. Imamo mlađe nećake + jednu familiju s nekoliko manjih dečki, tako da stvari od klinca svake sezone preberemo i šaljemo dalje.
Ali zato moje preuske suknje...

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam svu odjeću razdijelila, a krupne stvari prodala  8)

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam razdijelila samo male stvari, od 4 godine na niže, jer još uvijek čekam...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

U ovaj dio foruma nisam zalazila do sada. Slučajno sam otvorila ovaj topic i onda se nisam mogla od njega odlijepiti dok nisam sve pročitala. Vlvl prekrasno pišeš, a pogotovo me je dirnulo o čemu pišeš. Želim tebi i tvojoj familiji, a pogotovo malom muceku   :Heart:  svu sreću.

----------


## lucky day

aimeeeee, kako mi je drago sto sam zalutala ovdje!!!!  :Heart: 

srce mi je puno do (skoro) nepodnosljivosti a nisam jos ni sve procitala...
prekrasno!

----------


## filipova mama

Priča je stvarno predivna. I ono "ma sve je to normalno" nije samo fraza. Iz iskustva (imam sina od 11 god.) znam da je odnos s djecom, bez obzira je li dijete posvojeno ili ne, kompliciran i zahtjevan. Ali biti mama je nešto što stvarno ispunjava i usrećuje. Čak i kada ne možemo zaspati od brige jesmo li postupili pravilno i hoće li sve biti kako treba.

----------


## Sandrij2

*Vlvl*, evo i ja danas pročitah cijelu priču. Iako ću tek postati mama, sa zanimanjem čitam sve o čemu se piše vezano za roditeljstvo, kako na donjim pdf-ovima, tako i na ovome. 
Rasplakala sam se, ali i nasmijala s tobom. I svim komentarima koji su se tu još našli. I vjerujem da se većina roditelja pronalazi u ovim fazama kroz koje ste i vi prošli. 
Želim vam od   :Heart:   puno sreće dalje u životu... I sad, i mene nešto zanima. Planirate li posvojiti još jedno dijete (kako sam shvatila iz prvih postova da da) i kako vaš dečkić reagira na to? Zapravo, jeste li razgovarali s njim na na tu temu?

----------


## Vlvl

Da, razgovaramo, u navratima. Mali je znao od početka da smo htjeli više djece, i da razmišljamo o eventualnom kasnijem posvojenju. Međutim, rekli smo "o tom potom" i jasno stavili do znanja da nema novog posvojenja dok ne preselimo, i da nećemo kretati u to ako procijenimo da neće biti dobro. 
Polako smo postajali svjesni koliko pažnje zapravo treba naše dijete, a nismo znali kakva će situacija biti kasnije. Hoće li on trebati nepodijeljene nas? Jer ako hoće, ne bismo eksperimentirali. 
Kroz ove četiri godine u nekoliko navrata se pokrenula ta tema, a često ju je pokretao on sam. Stav je mijenjao, od "ne znam, svejedno" u prvom periodu (kad je to bio univerzalni odgovor za sve) do "htio bih mlađeg brata". Činilo se da je mogućnost dobivanja novog brata jedna od malo dobrih stvari koju je on očekivao od preseljenja na selo.

Ovu godinu opet postaje neodređen u izjavama. Naizgled nelogično, jer sve je veći i samostalniji, što često ističe. Mi ne inzistiramo i nismo tražili objašnjenja. 
Sve ovo vrijeme bilo nam je žao što je mali sam kad nas nema i jedino dijete u društvu nas dvoje koji smo u velikoj mjeri samodostatni, što je moralo biti frustrirajuće. Vjerujem da je i to bio motiv za njegov "za" uz to da bude veliki brat. Ali eto, sad se koleba.
Pazite, on ima braću, ne mora čekati da ih dobije posvojenjem. A možda mu se svidjelo biti naš jedinac? 
Preseliti nećemo prije zime ili proljeća, i tek tada možemo započeti novu obradu. Nadamo se da će do tada njegov stav biti pozitivan. Jasno da nećemo posvajati drugo dijete protiv njegove volje. Osim toga, ako se dobro sjećam, nekom smo se izjavom obvezali da ćemo takve odluke donositi u dogovoru.

Iako nas muče mnogi što ako, nas dvoje smo posve zreli za posvojenje drugog djeteta. Osjećamo da bismo mogli još nekome nešto dati. Nemamo namjeru tražiti malo dijete, kao ni prvi puta. Zato smo uvjereni da ćemo brzo dobili pozitivan odgovor nekog centra, ako se odlučimo pokrenuti postupak.

----------


## macka

*Vlvl*   :Heart:  
samo sam osjetila potrebu napisati koliko me ispunilo samo čitanje tvojih riječi, života vaše obitelji... hvala ti na tome

----------


## Tanči

*Vlvl*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Hvala, curke.   :Heart:  

Neki dan sam čitala na forumu o Luciji od 11 godina koja nema nikog svog, jedva sam se susprezala da ne zatulim. Podsjetile su me njene izjave kako je naš malac bio malecki kad je došao, i kako ozbiljan, i grozno mi je da to dijete nema obitelj. 
I naiđe malac, zapne mu oko za naslov, pa me krene ispitivati o čemu se radi. Ja mu ukratko ispričam (sva ljuta i jadna zbog svega) i pustim ga da pročita onaj članak u Jutarnjem. 
Tada je opet pitao da li mi mislimo posvojiti još neko dijete. Rekla sam da mislimo, ali ne prije preseljenja, i da to biti odluka svih nas, što uključuje i njega. 
Nije dalje nastavljao tu temu. Ne znam što da mislim.

----------


## mamma san

Vlvl,   :Heart:  . 

Želim da vam se poslože sve kockice baš onako kako trebaju i da u vašu kuću dođe još jedno željeno dijete.   :Heart:  

A ova priča sa malom Lucijom mi je natjerala potoke suza na oči.   :Heart:   :Sad:

----------


## Vlvl

Našla sam zgodan tekst o prednostima održavanja kontakta s rođenom obitelji posvojenog djeteta, na stranici http://www.nacac.org/adoptalk_articl..._openness.html. 
Ovdje je moj skraćeni slobodni prijevod, kog zanimaju detalji neka pročita cijeli engleski tekst. Tu se čak govori i o kontaktu s biološkim roditeljima (je li to pravi termin), nisam sigurna je li to kod nas zakonski moguće. 

Pomaganje posvojenom djetetu da ostane u kontaktu s članovima svoje biološke obitelji može biti vremenski i emocionalno zahtjevno, ali može biti vrijedno za djecu. 
- Obećanje kontakta može pomoći djetetu da pristane na posvojenje. Tu još kaže da je djeci važno ranio reći da posvajanje ne znači prekidanje kontakta s prvom obitelji, ali i objasniti razloge zašto se ne mogu vratiti biološkim roditeljima.
- Kontakt s članovima biološke obitelji i ranijim udomiteljima može olakšati period prilagodbe kod posvojenja. Djetetu je teško ako brine je li njegova biološka obitelj dobro ili ne. Ranija udomiteljska obitelj ili članovi biološke obitelji mogu doprinjeti prilagodbi na posvojenje ako uvjere dijete da ga vole i da je u redu da bude posvojeno. 
- Održavajući kontakt s važnim osobama iz djetetove prošlosti, roditelji posvojitelji mogu pokazati poštovanje prema svom djetetu. Kad se dijete osjeća poštovano i zna da njegovi posvojeni roditelji ne pokušavaju prekinuti veze s njegovom prošlosti, ono je sposobnije otvoriti se njihovim iskustvima i zaliječiti stare rane. 
- Pomaganje djetetu da se suoči s obiteljskom realnosti bolje je od puštanja djeteta da fantazira o nepoznatom. Činjenice se mogu ugraditi u djetetovo razumijevanje samnoga sebe.
- Ostajanje u dodiru može olakšati brige i pomoći razmjenu informacija. Ako su biološki roditelji izvan slike, drugi članovi obitelji možda se brinu za dijete. Kontakt s njima dopušta djetetu da vidi da se netko brine za njega i sjeća ga se. Rođaci i bivši udomitelji mogu također pomoći popuniti rupe u povijesti djeteta i ponuditi roditeljima uvid u prošla iskustva.
- Kontakt može mladima pomoći ponovo uskladiti više komadića njihova identiteta. 
- Kontakt poslije posvojenja može pomoći članovima biološke obitelji da prihvate i podupru posvojenje.
Ali: kad razmatraju kontakt, roditelji posvojitelji moraju staviti dobrobit njihovog djeteta na prvo mjesto, i ne forsirati kontakt ako je dijete nespremno. Nakon odluke o kontaktu, obitelji moraju postaviti parametre o količini, vrsti kontakta, stupnju potrebnog nadzora i strategije za izbjegavanje neugodnih situacija (još da su rekli kako). Roditelji moraju biti spremni pomoći djetetu da prođe kroz bilo kakvu posljedicu kontakta. Ako kontakt postane negativan, roditelji ga trebaju ograničiti ili zaustaviti. 

Itd. Nadam se da nisam nigdje jako fulala. 
Onoliko koliko se naša situacija uklapa, vidim dosta sličnosti. Drago mi je smo mi sami nadošli na otprilike na ono što ovdje preporučuju stručnjaci, i u vezi s omogućavanjem kontakta, i razlozima za njih. 
I jako jako mi je drago da se nismo na početku dali zaplašiti time što klinac ima brojnu familiju. Mucek mali naš.  :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

bas si razmisljam - tu ima dodira i sa djecom razvedenih roditelja (koje sam ja a sad i moj luka)...
kad gledas srcem - drago ti je da tvoje dijete zna da je voljeno... i da ljudi misle na njega i sjecaju ga se...
i to sto vise - tim bolje...
dok mi kao roditelj(i ) dajemo do znanja da smo mi baza i oaza na koju moze racunati...

a za neugodne situacije - na svu srecu nije ih bilo nerjesivih niti jako teskih... a radimo na tome da bude sve lakse i lakse... cak ugodno za sve pojedince u prici...  :Heart:  
mislim da literatura koja govori o mirnom razrjesavanju konflikata moze pomoci i dati neke ideje - iako su situacije od obitelji do obitelji specificne...

----------


## Vlvl

Nakon kraja školske godine naš sin je imao u gostima prijatelja iz prve škole, a kasnije je dva tjedna proveo kod svojih u rodnom gradu. 
Nije uvijek lako ni nama ni njemu, ima situacija (odnosi unutar prve obitelji) zbog kojih je on ljut, žalostan i frustriran, a mi smo nemoćni da tu pomognemo. 
Ali eto, baš jučer suprug kaže "Čini mi se da on konačno sada, nakon svih ovih godina, doživljava ovo kao dom, a ne kao azil. Ovaj put se stvarno veselio kad smo se vraćali."  :Smile: 
A ja mogu reći, nakon svih ovih godina, da mi jednako srce zatreperi kad pomislim na to dijete. To što je tu, to što je naš, to je tako divno da se riječima ne može opisati.

----------


## AdioMare

Vlvl, od srca se radujem s vama!

----------


## Zdenka2

> A ja mogu reći, nakon svih ovih godina, da mi jednako srce zatreperi kad pomislim na to dijete. To što je tu, to što je naš, to je tako divno da se riječima ne može opisati.


Isto i kod mene. Oči mi zasjaju kad ga se samo sjetim, još više kad ga pogledam.

P.S. Vlvl, uživam u tvojim postovima.

----------


## lucky day

> P.S. Vlvl, uživam u tvojim postovima.



i ja...   :Heart:  
a mislim da je klub poveci...  :Smile:

----------


## Anett

> P.S. Vlvl, uživam u tvojim postovima.


Još jedna iz kluba.  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Curke   :Love:  
Palo mi je na pamet, ima jedan dodatni mogući razlog konačnog prihvaćanja našeg doma kao svog doma, osim protoka vremena. U međuvremenu je najmlađi od njegove braće završio srednju školu, odradio vojsku, zaposlio se i odselio od udomitelja, iako je ostao u dobrim odnosima s njima.
Ako je do sada naš mali miško razmišljao kako bi mu bilo da nije došao nama, nego ostao tamo (a sigurno je koji put razmišljao o tome) mogao je zamišljati poznatu situaciju, sebe i buraza kod udomitelja. Ali kako ovaj zadnju godinu nije kod njih, miškac bi bio sam, ili bi ga Centar prebacio nekom drugom. Iako je to sve bilo unaprijed poznato, znalo se kad će buraz maturirati itd, drugačije je dok je to sve još u budućnosti, a drugačije kad postane stvarnost.

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## emanuel

jos jedna koja također zaista uziva u svakom postu, svakoj recenici ...
 :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

I još jedna.  :Smile:   Ostavi sve te riječi svom sinu.. da ih pročita kad odraste.   :Heart:

----------


## camel

> jos jedna koja također zaista uziva u svakom postu, svakoj recenici ...


X

----------


## belinda7

Evo i ja sam u 2 navrata doslovce progutala sve od riječi do riječi!!!   :Heart:  
I sad ne kraju,...NEMAM RIJEČI.   :Grin:   Od 1001 misli koje su mi se motale po glavi dok sam čitala,ja ne mogu sabrat nijednu pametnu a da ne ponavljam ostale cure (sve ih od reda potpisujem sa riječima pohvale i podrške)!!   :Kiss:  
Želim ti samo kazat da si povećala moju želju za posvojenjem,tj. probudila si je,jer sam je ja nakratko stavila sa strane (ako je to uopće i moguće) dok si MM i ja ne posložimo neke kockice u glavi. U biti, povećala si mi želju za djetetom,pa kako god ono došlo,i podsjetila na onu ljubav koju stalno čuvam za nekog posebnog do dana kad nas odluči izabrat za roditelje   :Saint:  !!   :Heart:  
Hvala ti na svakoj napisanoj riječi i tebi i tvojoj obitelji želim sve najbolje od ovog života  :Kiss:  !!

----------


## vera

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> P.S. Vlvl, uživam u tvojim postovima.
> 
> 
> Još jedna iz kluba.


. . . .  i još jedna   :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

I ja da se pridruzim ljubiteljima ove teme i *Vlvl*-inog nacina pisanja: razlozno, sistematicno, lepo odabrano i poucno, i sve to sa divnim stilom.

----------


## UmaBg

> Anett prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> ...


Primate li i mene  :Razz:  ?

----------


## leonessa

Pa ako je već klub evo i mene  :D , Vlvl mi je inspiracija za pisanje.

----------


## Vlvl

Ajme cure.   :Embarassed:  
Kad smo posvajali i tek posvojili, ovog foruma, ili bar dijela o posvojenju nije bilo. Neko vrijeme nažalost nisam tražila sve info preko interneta, pa sam kasno došla tu. Vidjela sam da su forumašice pretežno cure koje su posvojile malu djecu. Pridružila sam se u želji i potrebi za razmjenom iskustava, a pisati volim. 

Još kad smo krenuli u posvajanje i odlučili da nećemo čekati bebu, pa kad je počeo razgovor o prvoj konkretnoj djeci, naši prijatelji i rodbina koji su nas bezrezervno podržavali u ideji posvojenja, ipak su izražavali čuđenje, sumnje i strahove prema posvojenju većeg djeteta. Kakvo će biti, hoće li nas prihvatiti kao svoje, hoćemo li mi njega moći prihvatiti, odgojiti (preodgojiti), hoće li veće dijete zaista ispuniti potrebu u našinm srcima. 
Slično je bilo i poslije: na vijest o posvojenju "Ooo, baš lijepo", a na djetetove godine "Pa to je već veliko dijete".

Ali naš veliki sin bio je pravo dijete kad je došao, pun potrebe za nježnosti i sigurnim okruženjem. Ispunio je našu potrebu za djetetom, zavoljeli smo ga punim srcem. Ni dana se nismo kolebali da li smo pogriješili. Od samog početka posvojenja pokušavali smo izreći ljudima sreću koja nas ispunjava od kad smo postali troje. Jako smo željeli razbiti predrasude prema posvajanju veće djece. 
Nismo mogli žaliti što nam nije došao puno prije, jer puno prije i nije trebao posvojitelje. Ali žao nam je za svaki tjedan koji je protekao što je on čekao posvojitelje i nije upoznao nas. 
Sad iz Zdenkine priče vidim da se i veća djeca posvajaju lakše i brže nego pred koju godinu, i jako, jako mi je drago zbog toga.

----------


## sanja74

> Pridružila sam se u želji i potrebi za razmjenom iskustava, a pisati volim.


  :Heart:  
Meni su iskustva o posvojenju starije djece dragocjena. Znam kad smo prvi put posvajali da sam pokušavala što više naći o tome, uglavnom uzaludno..

----------


## ina33

I ja se pridružujem klubu   :Heart:  ! Nemam puno što pametno za nadodati kad nemam usporedivih iskustava za razmjenu, ali pozorno čitam svaki post od Vlvl iz anonime mog cyber spacea, mislim da je jako koristan.

----------


## Vlvl

Neki dan ničim izazvan, u sred razgovora o našoj kući koja se gradi, naš sinak kaže poluupitno: Vi ćete onda posvojit još nekoga? Pa da, kažemo mi, mislili smo svakako posvojit ili eventualno udomiti.
"Nemojte udomit, s udomljenima ima problema" kaže slatko dijete koje je zaboravilo da je pripadalo u tu kategoriju. "Oni koji su bili kod tete samo su radili nered i troškove. A vi sa mnom niste imali problema. Niste, je li?"
Mi se nasmijemo i kažemo da nismo, i da centri djecu često udomljuju protiv njihove volje i volje roditelja, pa ona udomitelje doživljavaju kao neprijatelje. Pa da, kaže on. (Točno je tako djecom koju je spomenuo, roditelji su se s njima skrivali po bregima i lovila ih policija, i onda su djecu doveli u udomiteljsku obitelj.)
Rekli smo da namjeravamo predat molbu čim preselimo, da je pitanje koliko to traje, da nema sigurnosti da će adekvatne djece biti. Mi bismo tražili nekog od 10ak godina, koliko sad ima njegov bratić, a ne manjeg, da se baš ne ne nađe ugnjavljen od puno mlađeg djeteta.

O posvajanju drugog djeteta razmišljamo praktički od kad smo posvojili prvo. U međuvremenu su se pojavili i strahovi koje je leonessa spomenula. Što ako s drugim djetetom bude više problema, ako će tražit toliko pažnje da naš sin bude zakinut, ako će se cijela obitelj morati posvetiti njegovim potrebama preko svojih mogućnosti? Jesmo li ovaj put imali više sreće nego pameti i koliko se pouzdajemo u sebe da ćemo s mogućim izazovima izaći na kraj? 
Kad smo prvi puta posvajali, bilo je to na neki način kao skakanje u vodu - a sad bismo morali skočit zajedno sa djetetom, i nije nam više svejedno. Ipak, naša nas srca godinama vuku u tom smjeru. 
Znam da u centrima na drugo posvajanje ne gledaju s oduševljenjem, ali leonessa i Zdenka2 su pokazale da je moguće, i njihove su priče stvarno motivirajuće. Osim toga, mi zaista želimo veće djete, nama je ono ispunjenje želja, a ne druga nagrada - nadam se da će ljudi koji odlučuju o sudbini djece znati to prepoznati.

Naš razgovor od neki dan završio je sinovim nagovaranjem da novo dijete ide u njegovu školu (nema veze što će bit u drugom gradu) valjda hoće bit veliki brat koji pomaže svojim školskim iskustvima. Gotovo nisam mogla vjerovati, to je pred tri godine bila glupa škola!  :Wink:

----------


## Arkana10

Vlvl od srca vam zelim ispunjenje obiteljske zelje   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

> Kad smo prvi puta posvajali, bilo je to na neki način kao skakanje u vodu - a sad bismo morali skočit zajedno sa djetetom, i nije nam više svejedno. Ipak, naša nas srca godinama vuku u tom smjeru.


Vlvl    :Heart:  , za tvog sina   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

> O posvajanju drugog djeteta razmišljamo praktički od kad smo posvojili prvo. U međuvremenu su se pojavili i strahovi koje je leonessa spomenula. Što ako s drugim djetetom bude više problema, ako će tražit toliko pažnje da naš sin bude zakinut, ako će se cijela obitelj morati posvetiti njegovim potrebama preko svojih mogućnosti? Jesmo li ovaj put imali više sreće nego pameti i koliko se pouzdajemo u sebe da ćemo s mogućim izazovima izaći na kraj? 
> Kad smo prvi puta posvajali, bilo je to na neki način kao skakanje u vodu - a sad bismo morali skočit zajedno sa djetetom, i nije nam više svejedno. Ipak, naša nas srca godinama vuku u tom smjeru. 
> Znam da u centrima na drugo posvajanje ne gledaju s oduševljenjem, ali leonessa i Zdenka2 su pokazale da je moguće, i njihove su priče stvarno motivirajuće. Osim toga, mi zaista želimo veće djete, nama je ono ispunjenje želja, a ne druga nagrada - nadam se da će ljudi koji odlučuju o sudbini djece znati to prepoznati.


Sva ta pitanja mučila su i nas i našu širu obitelj. M. je bio naš, a pitali smo se kako će se u sve to uklopiti novo dijete. Željeli smo dijete i znali smo da o tome odlučujemo mi, a ne M., ali o njemu smo itekako vodili računa. I sad kad je drugo dijete, a još smo u fazi prilagodbe, dakako da problemi postoje, ali svakoga dana oni su sve više "mi", a to je upravo ono što smo htjeli za M. - da ima nekog svog malog, tko će s njime biti "mi", a ne da bude uvijek sam u odnosu na roditelje i druge odrasle. Što se tiče B., o njezinim dobrobitima ne moram ni govoriti. Ona uči što to znači imati roditelje i obitelj, kakvi su obiteljski odnosi, gdje su granice, stječe pouzdanje, znanje, puno toga. Koliko god je nekada teško, nismo pogriješili.

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Vlvl

Da i ovdje spomenem: bio je klinac na prof. orijentaciji na HZZ-u. Tamo smo saznali da može, ako će mu faliti malo bodova za upis u željenu školu, od njih dobiti potvrdu kojom mu se priznaje nekoliko bodova više, na račun socijalnog statusa, tj. toga što je posvojeno dijete.
Naravno da mi želimo da on sam skupi dobre ocjene, i da mu takva potvrda ne zatreba, ali dobro je znati za tu mogućnost. Tu ga moram pohvaliti jer je bez ikakvog našeg pritiska popravio i ujednačio ocjene, pa na polugodištu ima čistu četvorku.

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

> Tu ga moram pohvaliti jer je bez ikakvog našeg pritiska popravio i ujednačio ocjene, pa na polugodištu ima čistu četvorku.


Bravo!   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Vlvl prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Tu ga moram pohvaliti jer je bez ikakvog našeg pritiska popravio i ujednačio ocjene, pa na polugodištu ima čistu četvorku.
> 
> 
> Bravo!


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Još jedno bravo za sineka   :Heart:  .

----------


## ina33

I još jednom bravo   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Jedno   :Heart:  za velikog dečka i od mene!

----------


## ZO

:Heart:   :Heart:  bravo

----------


## sanja74

Čestitke prvenstveno sinu, a onda i ponosnim roditeljima!  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Vlvl, čestitke Klincu!  :Heart:  

Nadam se da će imati dovoljno bodova za željenu školu i bez male pomoći, a ako bude falilo molim vas, nemojte se libiti prihvatiti dodatne bodove: nije s njima ništa gotovo, tek predstoji, imat će on prilike opravdati ih itekako.

----------


## Vlvl

Hvala, cure!   :Love:

----------


## alanovamama

Bravo maleni.

----------


## malezija

Bravo!!  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Čestitke velikom dečku!

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:  Bravo!!!

----------


## lilamili

Šaljem puno podrške, mislim da je fenomenalno kad se netko odluči za posvojenje, bilo malog ili velikog djeteta. vjerojatno je zabavnije posvojiti malo djetešce jer sve dječje radosti i neradosti prolazite zajedno, a i imate vremena priviknuti se na međusobne osobine ali mislim da veća djeca kada dođu u obitelj koja je u redu, kod ljudi koji znaju pokazati i dati ljubav djetetu koje je to izgubilo ili nikada nije ni imalo, to isto dijete sigurno nauči cijeni, na neki način i njemu je nova obitelj dar s neba kao što je i on sam željen. u svakom slučaju sve najbolje svim posvojiteljima.

----------


## Vlvl

Prošli smo i drugu obradu  :D koja je meni bila neusporedivo manje stresna od prve, a i kraće je trajala. 
Naša se kuća gradi po planu i očekujemo selidbu nakon kraja školske godine. Upravo smo poslali molbe na sve centre, i tako se i službeno ubrojili u čekalice. Napisali smo da tražimo dijete školske dobi, jer naš sinak želi nekog sebi bliskog po dobi, a ne djetešce.

----------


## Gost

Vlvl želim vam kratko čekanje   :Love:

----------


## eva71

Puno srece. Nadam se da ce i ovaj put ici brzo. znam da kad je odluka jednom donesena, da nam se svima posebno zuri...

----------


## Arkana10

i ja vam zelim da ne cekate puno, vec da uskoro tvoj sin dobije brata ili sestricu   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Vlvl želim vam kratko čekanje


I ja!

----------


## UmaBg

> Prošli smo i drugu obradu  :D koja je meni bila neusporedivo manje stresna od prve, a i kraće je trajala. 
> Naša se kuća gradi po planu i očekujemo selidbu nakon kraja školske godine. Upravo smo poslali molbe na sve centre, i tako se i službeno ubrojili u čekalice. Napisali smo da tražimo dijete školske dobi, jer naš sinak želi nekog sebi bliskog po dobi, a ne djetešce.


 :D  :D  :D , a uskoro i  :D .
Da vam se želja što pre osvari, misim da sam već negde pisala da me tvoje pisanje ponukalo na razmišljanje o starijem detetu. 
Polako obrađujem muža, tako od 2 - 3 godine stigosmo do pet, ako posle godinu dana čekanja ne bude odgovora dogovorili smo se da povećamo starosnu granicu. Jedva čekam muža s posla da mu pročitam ovo   :Cekam:  .
Hvala ti Vlvl što tako lepo i nesebično deliš vašu priču sa nama   :Heart:  .

----------


## mareena

Vlvl, čestitam na odluci i želim vam da što prije postanete sretna četveročlana obitelj!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, vlvl  :Smile:  !

----------


## lucky day

:Heart:  sretno!   :Heart:  

i cestitke sinu na ocjenama! :D

----------


## malezija

:Heart:  SRETNO!

----------


## Vlvl

Za nama je nešto više od pet godina zajedničkog života. Klinac je osmi razred završio sa 4+, učeći sam, kada i koliko je procijenio da treba. Jest na kraju prebrajao bodove i uzdisao, ali upisao je željenu školu i za neko vrijeme smo mirni. 
Razrednica i drugi ga hvale da je zreo, pristojan, uviđavan momak i općenito ugodno društvo. Zbog tog bih se nepodnošljivo umislila, ali nažalost baš na nas roditelje se odnose iznimke u ponašanju - kad je mrgodan, otresit, nepristojan i općenito neugodno društvo.  :Wink: 

Konačno smo preselili. Naše urbano dijete nije sretno što smo otišli iz kvarta u "tu glupu selendru". Lokacija i drugi nedostaci kuće uzrokuju prezrive primjedbe i otpuhivanja, ali nadamo se da će s vremenom i njemu prednosti prevagnut nad nedostacima. Za sada planira odmah nakon punoljetnosti s prijateljima (isto nesretnim žrtvama roditeljskog odlaska iz centra) unajmit stan u gradu.  8) 

Od siječnja smo u postupku za raskid posvojenja s roditeljskim učinkom i istodobno zasnivanje posvojenja s pravnim učincima Obiteljskog zakona - tj. radimo na tome da naš sinak bude pravno povezan sa cijelom obitelji, a ne samo s nama. 
U međuvremenu sam pročitala hrpu literature o posvojenju, i neke stvari su mi se razjasnile. Npr u knjizi Holly van Gulden: Real Parents, Real Children objašnjeni su posebni aspekti posvojenja adolescenata: prirodni tijek i potreba razvoja u adolescenciji je odvajanje od roditelja, što otežava zbližavanju s novim roditeljima kod posvojenja u toj dobi. Iz tog se razloga obično odnos s novim bakama i didama razvija jednostavnije i manje stresno. 
Žao mi je što neke stvari nisam znala, na primjer koliko je važno provoditi što više vremena u zajedničkim aktivnostima. Ja sam uvijek osjećala da djetetu treba ostaviti slobodu i ne stiskati ga ako se ne osjeća lagodno - ali čini se da to nije najbolje rješenje za sve situacije. 
Ali što je bilo bilo je, i koliko ja vidim, sinak nam izrasta u krasnog čovjeka. Svira, sklada, sportaš je, druži se s prijateljima, uz to je i zgodan, milina ga je pogledati. Nije da je naš...   :Laughing:  
Mi sami smo neopisivo smireniji i zadovoljniji nego prije ulaska djeteta u naš život. 

Čini mi se ovo prikladnim mjestom da završim pisanje u ovom topiku. Jer to nisu sve prekretnice u našem životu. Naime, nastavljamo dalje u četvero.

----------


## maria71

i ništa se ne hvališ 

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## rahela

pročitala sam svih 6 stranica u jednom dahu
moram ti reći da uistinu prekrasno krojiš riječi i pišeš, i one naizgled obične rečenice u tvojim postovima zvuče tako lijepo, smisleno, pune ljubavi...
drago mi je da je mišek uspješno završio osnovnu školu, i upisao srednju :D 
nadam se da ćeš otvoriti novi topic o životu u četvero vrlo brzo  :Heart:  

i molim te, isprintaj si ove stranice i kad tvoj mišek bude imao svoje dijete, daj mu da ovo pročita, vjerojatno će nakon čitanja poželjeti biti roditelj baš takav kao što ste i vi bili njemu  :Heart:  

sretno za dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> Čini mi se ovo prikladnim mjestom da završim pisanje u ovom topiku. Jer to nisu sve prekretnice u našem životu. Naime, nastavljamo dalje u četvero.


Ajmeeeeeeeee, presretna sam zbog vas!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Molim te, molim te, piši nam još!

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## BelleA

Bilo bi super kad bi autorica napisala kako je proteklo od onda do sada  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*VlV*, ne znam kako mi je tvoja priča promaknula. Sve sam pročitala, nešto predivno  :Heart: 

Pliiiz javi nam se malo kako izgleda vaš život učetvero.

Curke ako je netko u kontaktu s VlV neka je malo cimne  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Vlvl ne piše već 10 godina, ako se dobro sjećam, "klinci" sad imaju oko 28 i 18 godina. To su već odrasli ljudi.

----------


## Lili75

Znaci onda je posvojila ipak dosta mladje drugo dijete ako je razlika 10godina.
Bas lijepo, cijela njihova prica  :Heart: 

Kako bi bilo dobro da nam se VlV javi nakon toliko vremena.

----------

